# GCRM part 2



## bubblicous

*NEW HOME LADIES *

*HAPPY CHATTING AND LOTS OF *


----------



## parkeraah

Thanks bubilicous  for creating our new home x 

Maat- woohoo starting your dr and stims soon - good luck x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow.  

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks bubblicious xxx

Spl: how are you hun


----------



## 8868dee

Mad : goodluck tomorrow with prostap xxxx


----------



## Meikle

ooooh  we have new home.... 

just came on to wish luck for scans tomorrow...

Mad: see your on prostap injection tomorrow, mines the 23rd- let me know how it goes..

afm: cold gettin all better although scabby round the nasal area.  

Meikle


----------



## parkeraah

Hey spl - how r u doing?

Meikle - glad to hear your cold is getting better x

Will be on as soon as I can re scan today (mines not till 5.30pm)   having said that at least I am in work keeping busy .....

Marion - good luck for today hun will be thinking of u at 2.30    x


----------



## marionm

Morning ladies,

Thanks for all your thoughts-will be on later with news as soon as I have any!
So nervous! 
Parkeraah-good luck to you missus-look forward to coming on later & reading your good news. 
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl parkeraah and Marion for your scan xxxxx

Hello Meikle how r you ? Xxx

Afm: not much to report here till Friday at my 3rd stim scan lol hopefully my last xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hope ur scans went well today girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hi ladies well scan went well measuring 8 + 5 but seemingly they give or take 5 days either side so she said my 9 weeks today are fine.  She has given me a due date of 19 th oct but officially the nhs scan date will be taken..... That's me now done with gcrm ..... For now  

Marion - how did u get on?


----------



## Madasatruck

That's great P'rah....was it nervy or exciting? Shame that you now move on from GCRM as you maybe feel a bond with them? Do they ask you to keep in touch?

Meikle Prostap today went fine, jab in the bum all done. Had to laugh when GP told me to use a bit of Jelly "down there" if I get too dry for sex  (a side effect).
My husband works away at sea so I only see him 4 days a month and when he comes home this trip it will be for EC so every last sperm he has will be getting saved up! 

Need to look out the Gonal F and refresh my memory, been 7 months since I last did it. Can't remember how I picked my time last time but 8pm was jab o'clock. Did GCRM get in touch with anyone before they started or did you all see them for prostap? My GP did mine up north so haven't had any contact with them for weeks. 

Marion hope all went well today. 

Hi all...not long till next scan now Dee,bet your follies are getting busy with it now. xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all, 
Not been on here for a while but I'm well and truly underway with it all. On day 4 of my stimms on flare protocol. I'm really worried about my first scan on Friday though. I don't think I'm going to get many follies with my low AMH. wish I could be more positive.

Mad - you're just behind me now. Hope you get on well!

I had a blip the other day when I injected too much...not cut out for this !


----------



## 8868dee

Glad your scan was ok parkeraah xxx ooh 8 plus 5 xxxxx

Mad: yay for having prostap x and I wasn't dry down there lol just had hot flushes really from that lol xxx hope my scan shows I'm ready for ec xxxxx

Gnd: how are u doing ? Glad u r on your way now  I'm on day 12 of stims and I should be doing ec on Monday fx xxxx so u r not top far behind me dxx


----------



## Meikle

HI fellow GCRMers      

parkerrah: good news on the scan... another hurdle met. not long till the 12week scan now lol

mad: good to hear the jab went ok. Mines on 23rd the stims start 25th. I will be going in to GCRM for prostap injection so contact with the clinic weekly so far.  Will be watchin your posts for the 'how to do' stims process good luck

dee: hope the follie scan goes well and the ovary's gettin busy..

gnd: AMH tell me about it, I had thee different results so goodness knows how I will do on stimms to. However if being on this forum has taught me anything it is that everything is possible.. seen ladies with similar amh results go on to have the baby they deserve so keep them positive vibes goin and extra special luk being sent your way xx

hi to anyone else posting, will catch up with names I promise xx

afm: onwards and upwards no auntflow today yehe tablets doin what they are supposed to... roll on sunday


----------



## Apple Orchard

Parkeraah, congratulations on your scan. That's wonderful news! You must be thrilled and relieved. 

Hope everyone else's scans go well too. 

To all those having treatment, good luck. Let's hope GCRM have lots more BFPs.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Parkeraah I measured 2 days behind too! Congratulations! Glad everything is ok xxxx
Any news on Marion? Xxxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys thx for all the well wishes x 

Nope not heard from Marion - hope all went well and she has just not had a chance to get on here and post.

Miekle u stay that positive hun u need to throughout your treatment and u r right there have been loads on here with low amh and gcrm get them the positive they need so it will happen for u too x 

Dee hope your scan goes well tomorrow and u get the news u need that egg collection is Monday x 

Girlnextdoor hello there, glad u are on your stims too.  Good luck for your scan tmorrow too x 

Maat- thx that is me done with gcrm now but the nurse says that I can come up with baby when born and they take photos and pop them in a book for a keepsake..... Nice I suppose.  I went to gcrm for my Prostap so I am sure they will keep in touch with you.

Tam weird that we are both 2 days behind but nothing to worry about - how r u keeping?  I have a splitting sore head today..... When is your next scan?

Marion hope u r ok Hun - come on and let us know how u r x 

If I have missed anyone out sorry - take care everyone and speak soon x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Next appt is the 6 th April ;-/ a wee bit away but something to aim for! I've already had 2 scans so can't really be greedy! Lol it depends when the little one implanted so that's why u can be a couple of days out. Also baby is growing a mm per day but not all in height direction so measurements can vary! 
Really hope Marion is ok! Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Ahhhhhh right I totally understand now do my transfer was 30 jan but embie implanted 2 days later...... Need to look at my notes and see if I felt anything at that time lol.

I have my next scan on the 5th April.....  

U keeping ok?

Yeah I hope Marion is ok too x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

Meikle: thanks hun xxxx I hope for that too 

Parkeraah: I so hope tomorrows scan shows I'm ready for egg collection as 
My menopur runs out tomorrow night :/

Apple orchard: how r u Hun 

Tam: how r u doing ? And mad symptoms yet lol ?

I hope Marion is ok and just too busy to get on here zxxzxzzzz


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yeah I feel ok. One day im grand and next day I feel rough! What about u? X


----------



## parkeraah

Yeah I am kinda the same to be honest.  Have a splitting sore head today...... Think when u have the days u have more energy u do too much and end up suffering the next few days after...... I am just trying as much as I can to get early nights. X


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah am not too bad thanks tam x hope u feel better soon x x x

Ooh parkeraah hope ur headache goes soon xxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Not long now til ec ;-)) is it tomo u have a scan? X


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah my scan is tomorrow xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone  had my scan this morning and I am not ready so now they are saying Tuesday I am on for egg collection and trigger shot Sunday . Had to buy 2 day worth of menopur as my supply finished today . Geez feels like I'm always being delayed


----------



## 8868dee

They have also increased my menopur dose from 200iu to 225iu for the last 2 days


----------



## parkeraah

Oh no Dee - but at least u r only delayed egg collection by 1 day.... so how much did your extra days supply cost?

Still not heard from Marion - I really hope she is ok.....

Headache gone today thank goodness.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## 8868dee

It is only 1 day but it keeps being delayed by a day and it's getting fustrating. I think maybe the dose I was put on wasn't enough in the first place but as its my first ivf they I think we're just going by what their experience told them that should help me respond x it cost us a hundred pound more 



Marion I hope u r ok xxxx am thinking of u xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well.

Dee - it looks like we're on the same timings. I went in for my scan today and there seemed to be enough follies. I was shocked to say the least! Had prepared myself for the worst and possibly cancellation. They think my AMH must have been wrong as I have responded pretty well. Finally some good news. So keeping my feet firmly on the ground but at least it's a start. I'm in for EC on Tuesday so might see you then!

Parekeraah - glad your headache is better. Early nights are definitely the way forward. Been doing that a lot myself recently  

Meikle - hope all going well for you. Hope you respond well to stimms and get a pleasant surprise like me.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: I just might see u there lol x gl with ec Tuesday xxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Oh GND and Dee ...how exciting    That means you will be testing same day.

Day 1 of stimms for me so all this talk of follicles is making me nervous  1st jab tonight, all done , no problem. Heat pack on tum, brazil nuts, milk and plenty water now apparently?!? 

P'rah...did you do these silly things for stimms? Glad your headache has shifted...can be really wearing having an ongoing headache.

Bit concerned about Marion too, but no news is good news


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with stimms mad xxx hope they are ok for u xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I'm glad to hear that you are doing well. That scans,follies and stimming all going to plan.  

I've not really been posting but been keeping up with you all. I'm awaiting my op on 3rd April on my bladder. Been really struggling recently and hope things improve soon. 

Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys, maat all I did was drink loads of water.  I asked nurse about eating more protein n stuff and she had said do what feels right for u, she said u will c loads of things to do on the net but none of them r proven so I didn't do them.  Didn't do acupuncture either but mainly due to the cost.  Good luck with your stims x 

Dee, girl next door gl with your last few days of stims, u will b saying bye to those needles soon x

Spl - not long till your op then u will b glad when it comes around.  Keep your chin up x 

Lovely day out there today, can't wait till its mostly like this x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all


Spl: hope your op comes round soon for u him xxxxx

Parkeraah: can't wait till I say goodbye to needles lol


----------



## Hope2468

Morning Ladies, 
Hope everyone is well! 
GND and Dee good luck in ur EC on Tues! Can't believe how time has flown by!

Afm- not much to report here, but have my consent appointment next week....so hopefully it will be all systems go from there! I got my AMH result back and it came back quite high at 43. I was told I would have some sort of spray? At cd 21 followed with metaformin to bring on AF, and then start stim. Is this the long protocol then? It's just that from reading other forums, ladies who have high amh tend to follow the short protocol. Sorry I'm just getting slightly confused


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hope xxx gl at your consents appointment x wow that is a high Amh


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys - how r wee all today?

Dee is this your last stims day?

Hey Hope - good to see u back again   Wow what an AMH u have - no idea really of the protocol for high amh - mine was 15.5 and I was on the long protocol with the d/r injection and menopur stims.... - I would call the nurses and have a chat and express your feelings if you think that you are going the wrong direction - I am sure though that they do know what they are doing but for your peace of mind it wouldnt hurt to ring them  

Anyone heard or saw any other posting from Marion at all?

Tam - how r u doing?

AFM, just waiting patiently now for my nhs dating scan and then will prob need to move on from here as I will end up getting kicked out lol    will obv come back in and out and check on everyone's progress.....
Heachachy today again ...... think I need to drink more water and see if that helps any x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all had my scan today and I have been told to stop stimms now so last one was yesterday I have to do my trigger shot tonight at 7:30 on the dot. 
I'm in for egg collection 7.30 Wednesday morning   am so happy that finally we have egg collection date xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Fab news dee I will b thinking about u on wed morn.  Remember that day oh so well.  Good luck we r with u ever step of the way x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun xxx well just done my hcg shot ovitrelle and it didn't seem like a lot of hcg lol but was 250 so hope it was ok


----------



## Meikle

HI Peeps  

dee: thats great news, happy drug free day tomorrow.. and good luck for wednesday x

pakeraah: love that ur stickin around sharing ur happy 'knocked up' vibes x

hope: welcome aboard. Not sure bout the protocol for high amh but I do know that short protocol recommended for low amh, am sure if you ask at the clinic they will tell you everything you need to know.

gnd: good luck for ec tomorrow x

mad: hows the stimms going??

afm: drug free for the next five days and waiting on the wicked witch.. prostap injection on friday and then stimms on sunday oh my


----------



## Madasatruck

That's great dee...a day of peace and then it's all go. Good luck for Wednesday.....just Incase I don't get back on........I'm travelling from Aberdeenshire to Glasgow tomorrow night for a few days at my sisters as I have scans Wed / Fri so might not be on here. (unless my phone behaves  ) 

Meikle...stimms going fine, day 4 completed tonight and nothing to report. The jabs don't bother me really although I know some people hate the needles. Did think I was feeling a gurgle of action   last night but that passed seems to be when I use my heat pack. I'm currently torturing myself about the keeping tummy warm thing! Some people say a heat pack is good before EC but I'm worried I am doing more harm than good? Fluids, milk, protein and brazil nuts.....I'm certainly putting the effort in ha ha.  PS My AF came exactly 3 days after stopping Net tablets so you shouldn;t be long now.

Hope, I tryst GCRM completely but you should ask them to explain what protocol and why...just so you understand what they are thinking in respect of your test results and to stop you getting anxious about it all....less stresss the better!

Big hi to everyone....


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle; yay drug free day tomorrow zx

Mad; so glad to be doing ec Wednesday just hope we get lots of eggies zx gl for ur scans


----------



## Hope2468

Morning ladies,

Yes, I'll speak to the nurse at my consents appointment tomorrow! Mixed bag of emotions just now...excited, nervous, terrified (needles) etc.....

Dee- did u have a choice on the time for EC?


----------



## 8868dee

No hope x they told me what time to go on for x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey hope think they always seem to do collection at 7.30 they normally have more than one lady in so although u have to be there for that time u might not actually be taken in until later......  For transfer I was in at 11.30 I think but again was not in first.

U have your own tv in your room anyway so time does tend to pass quickly, and while u lie in bed your partner has a nice leather recliner he/ she can relax on.  They also have free wifi so hubbie took in his iPad.  

Maat glad u r doing well with your stims, I was dreading the needle part but like you found them perfectly fine and actually found it worse if hubbie tried to do it.  Think it's more the fact that when u do it own your own u have the control he he.  Good luck though x 

Meikle gosh want be long till u start your stims either - woop woop......

If I have missed anyone else out I am very sorry will keep on checking on all your progress x.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all was just wondering I'd anyone has heard from Marion I do hope she is ok


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Dee - all the GL in the world for EC tomorrow. Bet you are feeling excited but nervous! Nice to get that over with. Are you taking time off work?

Parkeraah - hope things are progressing nicely for you!

Hope - GL with your consents appt. It's unbelievable how quickly things go from there...write down any questions because there's lots of info to take in!

Mad - hope your stimms are going well. You'll be looking forward to getting that over with   Although it quickly becomes a way of life doesn't it?

Meikle - it's kinda anxious waiting to get started on stimms isn't it, but you'll be well on your way soon enough.

AFM had EC this morning! Was a little nervous, but everyone at GCRM was great. I got 8 eggs. The embryologist called a while ago to say that 7 have been injected (1 abnormal). Of the others, some are oval and all have quite a dense outer so I just have to hope and pray that I get some fertilised tomorrow morning...apparently the oval ones are more vunerable so I should expect to lose them overnight. I'll prepare myself for the worst I guess. I feel a little low as having 8 when I thought I would have none raised my hopes a bit but the quality doesn't seem to be amazing...oh well, can only sit and wait now!!

x


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: im not working at the moment as I had to quit my job coz I après to uni then never got in  but am looking for new job x I was Woking in greggs lol but they got someone new to fill my job so can't go bl there lol but never mind I will keep looking 

Well done for getting 8 eggs today hun xxz if I get tat many I will be happy. It only takes one to get a Bfp so don't lose hope hun will keep everything crossed that they all fertilise xxxx  

How do u feel after ec I am very nervous ESP at the thought of them not being able to find a vein as last two times my veins took a while to comply lol I have tiny veins  and thick skin they said


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps,, my lord its all moving very fast and love clicking on to ff to see how everyone is doing.

gnd: glad to hear ec went well and staff were lovely, 8 go you!! heres wishing lots of jiggy jiggy hapenning x

dee: good luck for tomorrow, am excited and nervous for you x

mad: glad the stimms are going well, am not nervous bout the needles more the result!!

hope: good luck for consents, lots of paperwork!!!

parkerrah: u got ur date for nhs scan yet?

afm: had the worst stomach cramps during the night, like the worst period pain ever, had to get up and walk around for a while, setled today though. Also quick question, I notice everyone talking about baseline scan, what is that and why am I not having one?? Given you guys ll at the same clinic reckon you might know.


----------



## parkeraah

Morning all

Dee hopefully u will be in having egg collection today - good luck hun - looking forward to your update x

girlnextdoor - wow 8 eggs is a fab number, at like pp said it only takes the one to implant!  I got 11 eggs/9 fertilised and out of all of them only ended up with 2 - one frozen and the other implanted into my bfp.... its not quantity its quality - hope u r not too nervous about your phone calls - I was always nervous when my mobile called as had put the gcrm into my phone and as soon as I saw it was them calling I always got the butterflys lol.....  they are normally very good at calling between 9 and 10 in the morn too which I found great - not waiting around all day for a call..... good luck x

Meikle - yes it is all moving fast on here again..... baseline scan is if I can remember when they scan you after you have d/r to make sure that your endo lining is at the right measurement to start stimming......  not sure why u r not getting one - maybe it doesnt HAVE to be done - but check with them.

My nhs dating scan is two weeks tmorrow so the 5th April.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone just a quicke post to say I had egg collection and they got 7 eggs not as many as what I thought but they said thAt I did much better than what they expected as they thought I would get 3-4 so I'm overall happy with it xxx I'm in a little discomfort but not a lot x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee well done Hun that's great number! I got 7 eggs too and 1 implanted and 1 frozen and I got my bfp ;-) so that's great news xx
Congrats GND on 8 eggs too. Fab number ;-)
Nothing new with me. Going for scan tonight so hopefully baby is still growing ok! Parkeraah did u have to have internal at  ur scan ? X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks tam Hun xxx and gl for your scam tonight hun xxxx

Afm: on my way home now to relax and read my twilight saga books  and wait till tomorow to see how many fertilised


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Dee - fab news on your EC! hope you found it ok. I'm a little bit uncomfortable today but more emotionally drained than anything. Hope you get good news tomorrow morning.

Meikle - sorry to hear you've been suffering with cramps. I too was nervous about the result of stimms but this whole process has taught me that you just never can tell so stay positive!

Parkeraah - I'm so nervous about the phone calls. Got DH to answer yesterday afternoon then once he had finished the conversation I phoned the embryologist straight back to hear it from the horses mouth - I'm such a control freak! What day transfer did you end up having?

TAM - gl with your scan - sure it'll all be great!

AFM had a call this morn to say that 5 eggs have fertilised! Pleased with that. Was prepared for the worst. But we just need to wait and see what happens tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!! X


----------



## Madasatruck

Busy busy on here, great news from egg collections, 7 and 8! Gnd, hope all 5 are getting going as we speak! Dee fingers crossed for high fertilisation rates for your 7. Nervous times. 
Meikle I had bad cramp too waiting for af, think its all the meds playing with your hormones!

On my phone so quick update.. 1st scan today on day 5 and shocked! 12 follies, 6 of which are over 17mm, a few slightly smaller and a couple lagging. Was expecting to be back for next scan on fri but they are speaking of trigger tonight and EC on fri! Stunned!!! Trouble is cos were expecting EC on mon, my fisherman husband is at sea, and I am in Glasgow, trigger at home 200 miles away )) waiting for clinic to call following blood results to decide what to do. Might end up on a bus back home tonight and SOS to dh to get back tomorrow. Ha ha ,,,,, no stress then !!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: 5 out of 7 fertilise that is really good hope they continue to grow 

Mad: Wow that is a quick stint in stimms lol I'm jealous ha x hope u get to have egg collection Friday


----------



## parkeraah

Dee - fab news hun - especially if u have done better than what they expected - woohoo get the flags out for u and girlnextdoor    

Dee just go home and relax - it does u no harm at all resting in bed watching tv/reading - I was very tired but couldnt get to sleep but just stayed in bed (and of course missed my brothers daughters 1st birthday party which he was not at all happy with) but he doesnt know what we were going thru so will put him straight shortly lol,,,,,

TAM - yes it was an internal   after I rang them and they told me it was an external one lol..... was fine though - we just have to grin and bear it lol - good luck for tonight hun x x x  

girlnextdoor - u made me lol saying that once your hubbie took the call you called them back..... he he - but it is best to hear it yourself.....  I just remember the nerves very well when I got the call.....  5 is a great number..... lets hope they keep going - I had day 5 transfer which was really nerve racking as my transfer was on the Monday and had no call on the Sunday to find out how my embies were doing and then I would not get an update till I was in the gcrm for transfer, when I got there they told me to get undressed (obv once I was shown to my room!!!!) and I thought well we must have at least one which has to be transferred otherwise they wouldnt be getting me ready.

MAAT - WOW.... that was quick, will your hubbie manage back in time if you get an SOS out to him.....?  Could the clinic not get you another trigger and then you could give the other one back - I mean they can tell its not been tampered with.....  OMG - this is just what you need but really goes to show that you cannot prepare yourself for anything!!!!  Good luck and I will check back to see how you are coping.....

Gosh lots going on here today right enough - good luck ladies hope those embies are getting jiggy with it lol


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah thanks hun xxx in in bed reading my twilight book lol am addicted to twilight ooh  Robert Pattinson mmmm 

Oh congrats on being 10 weeks pg. xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Well ladies, on a bus home. Aberdeen by 7.40 than another 90 min bus from there. At least I'm resting and got blanky over my tum  had to go collect a trigger shot from clinic which I will be doing on bus at 7pm!!!! Husband will be home from sea about 2pm tomorrow so quick turn around and drive back down for EC on fri @ 7.30am. 

I'm worried now that I've been on wrong protocol, despite my age I was good responder on long protocol last time with 8 eggs.... Hoping this doesn't mean my eggs will have grown too quickly & will be rubbish :-( because of flare protocol. Taken us all by surprise, maybe my heat pack, brazil nuts, dhea, co q10, fish oils worked too well ha ha!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey mad xxx I'm sure the eggs they get will be fine xxx u r bound to worry xxx xxx try not to though zxxx gl for trigger at 7 and gl for ec on Friday personally we can't fault their service as it is exceptional at gcrm xxxx


----------



## Meikle

Woohoo for the GCMR'ers. What a productive week we are having.    

dee: congrats on the ec thats a good number, just think of it one for every day of the week, you can even name them  

mad: oh my lord what a stressful day, think I would be in meltdown, mega good luck for tomorow xx

gnd: yea n the fertilisation xx

tam: hope the scan goes well and isnt too uncomfortable, how exciting though x

parkerrah: congrats on the 10week mark, ur into double figures now (ps not a reference to your figure figure by the way lol)

afm: woohoo the witch arrived today. Into the clinic on friday for my prostap injection. No plan for baseline scan though, only reason I can think of was my ovarian assesment scan took place at the end of my period so maybe they already have that info. will ask on friday though. Nite peeps x


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle thanks x that ain't a bad idea bout naming them lol x gl with prostap Friday Hun xxxxxthen u can get started xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all clinic just rang me and said that all 7 of my eggs were fertilised  she couldn't believe it and neither can I lol  . She said one looked a bit squashed but that could be coz the outer cells may have been to tight and it's not a problem and doesn't mean it won't make it and don't mean there will be any problems with it . She gonna ring me tomorrow to let me know how they getting on.


----------



## FertileRoad

8868dee - fantastic new.

I am getting so excited about all the positive results everyone is getting at GCRM - just keep it coming for my turn hopefully in May if all goes well with DP SRR on 26th April, fingers crossed.


----------



## Madasatruck

Yeah Dee ...that's fantastic news   Hopefully all the little embryos at GCRM are now thriving for you and GND.  

Meikle all go now! You'll be stimming before you know it.....hope it goes ok.

I'm just playing the waitng game until tomorrow ......sigh!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee great news ;-)  all fertilised is fantastic. Hope they all grow big and strong ;-)
GND hope u get a good fone call today ;-)
Good luck to all those starting on treatment. Gcrm really are fantastic and I've just found out they have started a satellite clinic over here in Belfast ;-) means we only have to go over to Glasgow for ec and et ;-)

Had my scan last night and baby is looking perfect. Measured 9 weeks so is just perfect for my dates and heart beat was strong. I'm trying to stay positive that everything is going to work out this time. It's just very hard after what happened with the boys. 
Anyway love to u all xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks guys zx am so so happy and pleased with the level of service we have received from GCRM xxxx

Hope ur embryos are growing nicely gnd xxxx

Tam that's great news about the baby xxxx 

Fertile road not long now hun till u start fx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Dee - well done on your 7 fertilised eggies! That's wonderful news. Try and take your mind off it until tomorrow and don't spend all day worrying like I did! I'm sure it will be great news for you from here on in.

TAM - I'm so pleased for you. You totally deserve it. I know it must be hard after the twins but this is your time now so enjoy it. x

Mad - I can't believe what you had to go through last night! These things never go to plan but as long as you get your result in the long run that's all that counts  

Meikle - GL for your prostap tomorrow. That's when it really sinks in that it's all happening.

Parekeraah - I had to take the call again today   so I can grill GCRM - they probably dread calling me! LOL.

AFM well GCRM called today and out of my 5, 1 is abnormal and another hasn't divided. Another is progressing fine for today (3 cell I think) but there are 2 frontrunners which they say are practically top grade are 4 and 5 cell today (I didn't ask for the exact grade because I was too scared!), so they want me to go at 10am tomorrow for transfer. I hope a day 3 transfer is ok? Obviously I would have preferred to reach blast but they said not to worry about that at all it's just that with them being so clearly ahead of the others they would rather just put them back. I hope the little guys are strong ones. They say we can see how they are in the morning and decide whether to put back 1 or 2. DH is all for 1 only so I will check the quality first and can then decide...scary times!! It's a shame that DH is working but my Mum is going to take me.

x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks gnd xxx and gl for et tomorrow xxx you will be pupo xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys, what a gorgeous day today..... Wish it could be like this more often!

Madasatruck wow u have had a nightmare trying to get home - good luck for egg collection x x 

Dee fab news re your embies - hope they keep progressing nicely x 

Girlnextdoor I wouldn't worry if u get a 3 day transfer at the end of the day the embies will do better inside u and will b doing the same job but better, good luck for tomorrow - it is nerve wracking as we had to decide between one or two as at our transfer we only had 2 out of 9 left.... So we decided just to go with one for lots of reasons and the other has been frozen.  They took my other 7 to day 6 but none of them were good enough to de frost.

Tam fab news Hun..... It really is going well and u need to start believing that if u can.  Hard to I know with what u went thru with the boys but u need to start enjoying soon.... When is your next scan and what date have u been given?

Fertile road - wont be long for u to start.... Hope your hubbies op goes well x 

Meikle good luck for your Prostap tmorrow not that u will need it x 

Afm was in h and m this morn trying on some mat clothes and did the fire alarm not go off!  The guy was like u need to leave.... Yeah no joke but I am going no wear without my clothes on!!!!!!  Could only happen to me.  I have started buying but not actually wore anything yet, trying to wait till I have my nhs scan at the beg of apr but I am seriously growing out of my work stuff and my size 12 jeans are way too tight now, went up to my old size 14's but they are hanging off me so none of them are comfy at all.  Apart from that I am fine, tired but fine.  Just going out to do my lovely food shop.  

Hope everyone else is ok and thanks for the congrats on getting to 10 weeks x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeraah x lol trust u to have the fore alarm go off lol made my day that did lol


----------



## Hope2468

evening ladies, just posted a reply and managed to lose the whole message  

Dee/GND- great news about embies...hope all goes well at ET? Can I ask during the EC process where u knocked out completely? 

Mad- Good luck for tomorrow's EC.

Meikle- Good luck for you prostap tomorrow...it's really all systems go!

Parker- Had a wee giggle reading your fire alarm story  

AFM- Had my consent appointment, and have been told that I will be following the Antagonist Control, which is the short protocol. Blood test revealed that AF should arrive within the next 2 weeks. On Metaformin now. Once AF arrives, then to call the clinic to arrange for baseline scan! It's all happening so quick....estimated EC will hopefully be sometime mid April  

Oh, can I ask are all the injections done using an auto-injector? Absolutely dreading doing the injections..I have a needle phobia.  Hats off to all the ladies who managed to do them!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks girls
Parkeraah I'm  Already into mat clothes! Think it's cos I'm pregnant so soon after the boys. My tummy has just exploded really quickly! Lol at the fire alarm! Hehe My due date is 24th october and my best scan is 6th April and then the 18th April so I'm just aiming for every 2 weeks!

GND Great news bout ur embies. My twins and this little one were all day 3 transfers and were all 8 cell! So don't let that put u off! We only transferred one at day 3 this time and froze another but think if I'd have pushed for 2 they would have let me but risk with twins are just too high and I couldn't put myself nor my family through that again. So do whatever ur gut tells u cos it will be the right thing and fxd it will all work out for u xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hope ; I was knocked out completely for the egg collection x


----------



## parkeraah

Hope think they call it concious sedation (soz spelling terrible lol)  you are knocked out but you dont have the tube or anything down your throat like you would in a normal op.  I don't remember a thing - apart from waking up back in my room with hubbie next to me..... u will be fine x

Ladies good luck today with all your calls re your embies x

Mad - let us know how u r later hun x

Speak soon - x


----------



## 8868dee

Clinic rang me again this morning and have said all my 7 embryos are still going strong and are classed as top class embryos for this stage . 4 are 4 cell, 2 are 2 cell and the other is a little behind but still a top class embryo zx they are looking at Monday for 5 day transfer and will freeze the rest. They will ring tomorrow with a definite answer as to when et will be and how many to transfer


----------



## parkeraah

Great news Dee - so Monday for transfer then?  will check back tmorrow for your report and then the nerves will of course start for Monday - try and keep busy x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah at the moment if they continue to grow like they are then it will be et on Monday


----------



## Madasatruck

Nice one dee  looking great for blasts!! Hope they continue to grow and divide!!
Think we'll be going to transfer same day I hope on monday.
We had 7 eggs, 1 looking iffy after icsi but hopefully we will have a few fertilised by tomorrow. Looking for 3 from remaining 6 so   for a pleasant surprise when they call in the morning.

Gnd... Was thinking of you in beside me somewhere this morning. Hope it went well and you can rest for a bit now..... Pupo at last.....  

All tucked up in hotel finally after 5 hrs shopping!! been to get dh new specs cos he stood on his during the night and then went and bought a new car..... As you do after EC! Dh clearly didn't understand what they meant when they said " take her away and look after her"

Hi to all, and thanks for letting me share. Very few people know about our treatment so it's great to have support. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Well Done mad on 7 eggs same as me lol zx keep my fx they fertilise xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Jeez oh maat - u must be knackered to say the least......  fab news on your 7 eggs - keep us posted you two overnight x x x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Lot's happening here!

Mad - so pleased for you and your 7. I was thinking of you this morning too! You could have been in the room next door   Get some rest now and prepare for ET. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Will keep everything crossed for you. It's really nerve wracking isn't it!? Me and DH both said our hearts were racing every time they called and he's usually really relaxed...

Dee - GL for transfer on Monday. Hope your little ones are still progressing well. They seem like strong little ones so sure you will do great.

Hope - I absolutely can't remember a thing so pretty sure I was fully knocked out. Same as Parkeraah, I can only remember waking up back in my room with DH making fun of my bakers hat! I smuggled one home for him today as a little keepsake as he wasn't able to come to ET.

TAM and Parkeraah - thanks for the words of wisdom on the day 3 transfer. Hopefully all will be well. I went with my gut instinct today as suggested...

AFM, I was in at 10am for my ET. I had 2 embies, one was a 3/4 and one a 3/3 (on the scale where 4/4 is the best!? - don't really get it...). They are 8 cell and 7 cell. There is another at 6 cell which is also on track for today but they focused on the 2 front runners. They will keep the others going and will possibly freeze one but they don't seem too hopeful about that. So in the end after looking at the bigger picture, with my low AMH, I went for 2! So they are currently (hopefully!) nesting away. I was a bit torn, but as they say, quite realistically for my situation, there is more chance of it not being successful than getting twins. So I decided to put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak...
Was really happy with the service today. Met Marco Gaudoin for the first time, after badgering him with so many emails he was probably expecting the worst. But he was really nice and said the procedure went without any complications. I think I took the half full bladder thing too seriously as I was desperate to go to the loo the whole time...but it made it easier for them I think and I saw the little white flash on the screen as the embies went in. Now just need to sit and wait til Good Friday for the big test!


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: hope ur feeling ok after transfer x hope the 2 wee embies are snuggling in nicely and gl for the 6th april xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

I have to say I am growing increasingly worried about Marion x I hope I'm wrong but I feel all is not well but I hope I am wrong and she is too busy to update us xxx


----------



## 8868dee

I no its not my place to say but it's bad news for Marion xxx and I just want her to know that I'm so very sorry xxx and am here for her always xxxx I'm telling u as I guess it too painful for her to come on here with all the Bfp happening. I only know this as I looked up her recent posts. 

I hope I'm not speaking out of turn and if I am then I'm sorry xxx

Thinking of u Marion xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Been waiting for a phone call from clinic and not had it yet  hopefully soon though x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey dee have u had your call yet?

Sorry both tam and I knew about Marion, she just didn't want to bring down the positive vibes in the thread.
I just hope that she can find the courage and strength to try again once she has time to grieve.

How is everyone else today?

Didn't feel all that great last night, sore tummy and ended in loo a good few times during the night not sure if something I ate or just picked up a bug, but feeling better today.  Have been on a mad cleaning mission most of the day lol


----------



## 8868dee

Hi xxx had my call and they are all still top class embryos so they are being pushed to blastocyst stage so either 1oe 2 will be put bk on Monday  I was just wondering how many days after transfer do they tell u to test ?


----------



## 8868dee

It's a shame bout Marion and I hope he is ok and of course she needs time to grieve zxx


----------



## parkeraah

Great news re your embies dee.  Now the wait till Monday .......

Normally I think with a 5 day transfer it's normally ten days after they do bloods I think.


----------



## Madasatruck

Great news Dee....Blasts on Monday 

So Sad about Marion, hopefully she will take time to recover And consider if she can have another go.     

Got my call, 5 of the 6 good eggs have fertilised (1 didn't fertilise ) but 1 looks naff. Gives us 4 to focus on to pick 3 for transfer on Monday so full steam ahead. Clinic seem pleased for an old bird like me ha ha.

Hope everyone gets out in the sunshine today.... Lovely weekend weather!!!


----------



## weebella

Just wanted to say Hello been lurking for a while . We are just about to start our 4th and final ICIS at the GCRM. An old bird too at 41. Nervous but loving this forum everyone is really positive, so hope you dont mind me joining?
Bx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey maat fab news Hun that u still have 4 on the go..... And wow 3 for transfer.... U ready for triplets lol.... In all serious though hope all goes well for u on Monday as usual keep us posted.

Bella, welcome......  When do u actually start then?

Have to say this has been and still is a fab wee thread lots of positive vibes hence the reason I don't wanna move on from here..... Met so many lovely ladies and the other threads I can't keep up with them at all!

Anyway keep us posted ladies and have my fingers and everything else crossed that u get your choice of the bunch on Monday x


----------



## weebella

Hopefully in the next few days .SO fingers crossed


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear that ec's and transfers are going well. Good luck to all the pupo ladies to be. 

Marion,I'm so sorry and understand how heartbroken you are.    

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow mad xxx 4 embies is very good and they will transfer 3 wowsers. I'm in at 11 on Monday what time u in ?

Welcome bella xxxx

Parkeraah: u stay here as long as possible x we love u in this thread x


----------



## Madasatruck

Just a quickie as phone battery dying.......Hi to Bella, welcome to the thread...full of great girls. 

Dee..Im next after you at 11.30, by the time I go in you'll be PUPO  . Good luck, hope it goes well and fingers crossed we both get some lovely embryos to put back. This is what it's all about....ooooh, I'm nervous!

xx


----------



## Meikle

HI peeps, looks like its been a busy weekend!!!

Mad & dee: xtra good luck for ET tomorrow, lots of happy baby dust headin ur way x

gnd: hope tose embies are snuggling in for the long wait xx

bella: welcome to the thread xx

TAM & Parkerrah: so good to hear how you guys are progressing, glad you guys are sticking around xx

AFM: 1st stimm injection done (225 gonal-f) not sure what Igot myself into such a state for, absolutely no pain involved just nerves about getting it right. Hubby might even do it tomorrow now I know its not sore, come on little follies grow grow grow xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ah cool x so u never know mad u might pass me on corridor lol
They said they will decide how many to recommend putting bk in at the time as it depends on quality x but 1 or 2 will be maximum coz the risk of twins and my age is high . But yay tomorow I'm gonna be pupo 

So does this mean we will be testing buddies mad ? I hope so 

Well done in first stimms Meikle  I let my dh do my injection for me it was fine. I actually think he liked it lol


----------



## 8868dee

Omg I am so nervous bout today xxx just hope me embies have made it xxx


----------



## Meikle

Just popped on to wish lots of sticky embie dust to dee and mad, good luck girls xxxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Just a quickie from me too to say all the best to mad & dee! You and your embies are in great hands xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Meikle and gnd I really appreciate it am do nervous but sure will be fine xxx will update u all when I get bk 

Goodluck to my fellow egg transfer lady mad xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee..nervous? Not as much as DH who has never been off the loo this morning  

You'll prob test before me cos you are a 5 day transfer...but we will def go through the 2ww together.  

Thanks for all the good wishes...xx


----------



## parkeraah

Just thought I'd pass in with some good luck vibes for Dee and Madasatruck - well ladies at the moment I hope u r very calm having your transfer x x x all the best x x x                

Meikle - glad that all went well with your first injection, I do think it is very much mind over matter and once u get the first one done there really isnt much to it.....

Hi to everyone else - speak to you all laters x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Thanks fr the lovely messages xxx had my et today  they transfered 1 3AA blast embie apparently that's very good and I also had a hcg shot which I didn't realise I had to have lol . They recommend one as the quality was so good but we got 4 to freeze maybe 5 the said so all is hopeful my OTD is 5th april xxx

Hope u got on ok mad xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Wayhay..... Dee that is what I had - yeehaaa and yes I didnt know about the shot either - seeminly it is to fool your ovaries into thinking you are pg already - congrats on becoming pupo my dear.....

Relax and enjoy the sunshine and think happy thoughts.... x


----------



## catt

Hello! Sorry to butt in but was wondering if you get a BFP how long do the GCRM wait til they scan you? I'm due to get my blood test tomorrow - feeling very nervous!! 
C x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Catt - welcome - normally they scan you at around 7 weeks - I had mine at 8 as could not get an appt to suit me.

Let us know how you get on tmorrow x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay that's good then parkeraah xxx am so positive and just hope it works my OTD us same day as ur scan but I am in at 8am as the earlier I get in the earlier my results will be back 

Gl for test day tomorrow catt


----------



## weebella

Hope everyones ET went well today   happy PUPO days. I start tommorrow actually feeling chilled and Positive so hopefully that will last.  
x


----------



## 8868dee

I have a few niggly pains but I no that it's coz of transfer x so I'm going for a nap to help it ease off tho I haven't been doing much all day lol weather is brilliant and sunny xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Weather been great and yes dee I actually ended up in at 07.30 the day before I was to have otd as they thought I had ohss, just chillax.

Good luck to everyone else starting..... X


----------



## 8868dee

I plan on chillaxing lol  

Have u heard from mad parkeraah ? I hope her et went ok xxx I think she went in straight after me and I think she was in room next to me


----------



## parkeraah

Nope not heard, did she not say her battery was low?


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah quite right she did lol I get worried easy lol x


----------



## Madasatruck

Sorry for the delay, had to wait in Glasgow to collect new car then drive back up to Aberdeenshire. All went well...3 embryos on board.. Two 8 cells and a 7 so everyone pleased with that. Just the waiting game now, been getting annoyed cos I've been sneezing and scared I've sneezed them out..... Ha ha this could be a long 2 weeks! Test date 9th so a bit behind you Dee....well done on your blast! And 4 to freeze, that's superb.

I've got a week off now so rest and enjoy the weather..... Clinic don't really have a do's and donts list, Aberdeen had loads, so trying to be normal! Will get back onto laptop tomorrow so more time and space to catch up with newbies... Good luck for test tomorrow Catt.


----------



## 8868dee

Yay mad u r pupo like me   glad all went well with ur transfer xxxx hope we both have a quick 2ww


----------



## Meikle

Hi everybody peeps  

mad & dee: good to hear how the ET went, am so excited for you both... snuggle in little embies xx

hi everybody else on the thread, what a beautiful day today, i had an interview for another job today and the sun was shining making the interview panel all warm and fuzzy, will find out tomorrow.... (new job yeah like I need any more stress in my life lol) 

nite my fellow GCRMers, Meikle xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hope u get the new job Meikle fx xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Morning guys

Maat congrats of being pupo my love x x x just rest and enjoy the weather x

Meikle good luck for the job...... Something I will need to do after my mat leave really need a change in direction I think but didn't want to do much with all the treatment looming.

Cat hope u get your bfp result today x 

Hi to everyone else - hope u r all managing to enjoy this weather - we r off next week on holiday and for sure it will change


----------



## 8868dee

Good luck testing today cat xxxx fx u get a Bfp xxxx

Ooh parkeraah enjoy ur holiday xxx


----------



## catt

Hi again. Just thought I'd update that I got a BFP today! Hcg was 364 so they said that's good, strong number. Sorry again just butting in-i'm afraid I haven't even had a chance to rear over the thread and your stories. Am still bit in shock!
C


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats cat xxx and dont apologise for posting in here it's what the thread is for xxxxx
Have a happy 8 months or so xxx

I was just wondering what time u had ur bloods done today and what time they called u with the news as I got mine next Thursday ?? Sorry for the bombarding u with a question lol x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Catt,congratulations. Fantastic news.   hcg sounds fab. 

Dee,I always had bloods taken first thing and then got phone call results between 2-4pm. It depends when they get the results from the hospital.

Xx


----------



## catt

Thanks for that.
I had blood test at 8.30am and phone call at 2pm-the nurse did say they were quiet today so got result bit quicker. Think it's usually 4ish? Then 3 weeks til scan.
C x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks fr the info cat x yeah I thought between 4-5 x but as long as I know roughly x gl fr your scan xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Fantastic news Cat - many congrats - and please stick around on here (I still am lol) - and thanks Dee for the comment about staying here lol.....  

Another good result for gcrm, they r doing so well - Dee I got my bloods taken at 07.30 and think my call was at around 2 ish..... although as u know I had tested the day b4 so kinda knew what the end result was.....

So how r you and maat feeling at the moment?

How is everyone else that is still stimming?

Tam - hows u hun ?


----------



## 8868dee

That's good to know so I have a rough idea of how long the wait will be x I'm doing ok, enjoying the weather and trying not to symptom watch but i got no symptoms. U am finding the days seem to be dragging though but only 8 days lol


----------



## parkeraah

Yes it is a drag.... the waiting..... at had transfer on the Monday but went back to work on the Wed then off Thur in work Friday so at least I had that to keep my mind off things......  I also had my mother in law in hozzie having a pace maker fitted and then she was back at ours staying for a week so that kinda took my mind off it too......

Just have to stay sane - you may not get any symptoms, think I had the odd pain here and there and one night I was particularly not well with pains high up in my tummy and nearly passed out but that was all down to the progesterone pesseries mucking up my toilet routine as I was severly constipated   although gcrm tested me for ohss as the pains could have been from that.......


----------



## 8868dee

I am not on progesterone pesseries I am on crinone gel every evening. Wow 11 weeks pregnant now parkeraah it is flying by lol x are u beginning to show at all yet ?


----------



## parkeraah

Yes 11 weeks now, and yes I am starting to show, thankfully since I am off next week and not back in the office till the wed I can tell my boss and get it out in the open - quite difficult now trying to suck my tummy in everytime I go past a colleague.  Worse too as I lost 2 stone on ww before I fell pg, got back down to my weight I was at when I got married 10 years ago!!!!!  

At home its great as can relax and let it all out, as the day goes on the tummy gets bigger lol.  You will be glad that you are not on the progesterone I have to admit over the whole course of treatment that was defo the worst part, and I would hate to take it again...... I only had to take the thing for 2 weeks too - some people have to all the first trimester......


----------



## 8868dee

Wow well done on the weight loss at least when u get big it's all for a good cause  rather than my chic biccie belly lol 
The crinone gel is a progesterone gel but not pesseries


----------



## parkeraah

Hate to say it but it does sound like what I had.  I call it a pessary, but it came in a white tube and was a clear liquid that u put inside......everyone reacts differently though.

Yeah it was good to loose the extra pounds as atm I am just about weighing what I did when I fell pg first time around.  

Just need to get it bk off again unlike me saying I am carrying baby weight a ds was 5 lol......


----------



## 8868dee

Ah yeah it is same lol I call it gel not pesseries lol x


----------



## catt

Hi again!
I'm on the crinone gel too but was told to stop. You only take it for 12 weeks with a frozen cycle. I'm a bit anxious about stopping it now!! I also take prednisolone and clexane jags which continue til 12 weeks. I feel very bloated this time. I think I had a touch of OHSS and it may be back a bit now. But nothing I can't handle.
Dee - I didn't have any symptoms for a few days after then had cramping and on two days pink mixed in with the crinone discharge (  ). The wait is awful - you can't get away from it - I analysed everything. My DH kept saying relax there's nothing you can do now, but he wasn't feeling every twinge etc. 
Parkerahh - when's your next scan? Have you just had the one at GCRM?
C x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all
Haven't been on here in a while...am finding the 2ww really hard. Spent the first few days feeling really negative although picked up a little since then. 
I don't understand why I'm not on pessaries or anything - could it be because I'm on the flare protocol??
X


----------



## parkeraah

Hey girlnextdoor, yeah possibly due to u being on the flare protocol...... Or maybe with your bloods u didn't need it.  When is your testing date?

Cat yes I had my scan over at gcrm had it at 9 weeks I think..... Should have had it the week b4 but couldn't get a time tht suited me as I work on a Wednesday.......

Cat I was very bloated with the gel, and getting lots of pains, and was really unwell one nt hence the reason they tested me for ohss.....  About a week after I stopped them the symptoms all went.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi gnd not sure why u r not on pesseries are you on crinone gel or another progesterone treatment ?

Tonight I am finding it hard to go lol sorry tmi is that due to progesterone crinone gel ? As I was fine after transfer


----------



## girl nextdoor

I just looked at paperwork and think it's to do with flare. I only had the progesterone injection but that's all. Will call tomorrow to double check but all looks right on paper. Testing 6 April arghhhh! Xx


----------



## catt

I have heard the progesterone can cause constipation!
I think if you've had a progesterone injection then you won't need the pessaries - I didn't get an injection. Is the flare protocol the short antagonist one? That's what I had.
C x


----------



## 8868dee

I had the injection if it's the ovitrelle one and now I'm on the pesseries/ gel
Yeah I thought it was the progesterone causing my constipation lol


----------



## catt

The ovitrelle isn't progesterone - it's hcg to ripen follies. I've had a lot of experience as you can see!!


----------



## 8868dee

Right I thought that lol but how come they gave me hcg ovitrelle after et or am I getting confused lol


----------



## Meikle

Evenin peeps,  

Cat: mega congrats on the bfp huney, exciting news.  

Park: Congrats on the 11 weeks today, woopwoop  

Dee & gnd: Biting my nail for you on the 2ww  

afm: stimms going ok although hubby had a shot tonight and nearly killed me pushing too hard lol.  By the way I got the job which I am so excited about, job change because of treatment and plans to make my life a little less stressful. I currently work for child protection services and can work up to around 50hours per week, new job is still doing child protection investigations but based with police so hours much more reasonable (I hope), either way will be surrounded by hunky CID officers so cant be bad


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Meikle x wow If I would of gotten into university then I might of worked alongside you one say as I wanted to Train and be a social worker


----------



## catt

Yeah, I don't know why some people get an hcg injection after ET I'm afraid!
Meikle - are you a SW? 
C  x


----------



## 8868dee

Ah ok cat no worries x


----------



## Madasatruck

Hi all....just a quickie I was on Flare and had Ovitrelle as trigger before ET and another one tonight as a progesterone boost 1 week after first. Apparently because you don't down reg for Flare your progesterone should be fine, its DRing that depletes it. I asked the question as I had 2 daily pessaries for my 1st cycle throughout 2ww so was concerned I wasn't getting prog support this time. The porgesterone drug they usually use is completely out of stock all over the UK so they are using Ovitrelle for both jabs. GND did you not get a 2nd ovitrelle after ET? 

Catt, not sure I have said congrats as head is up my a**e right now.....so a belated but huge    . 

Meikle , well done on job front. Remember to keep the tummy warm during stimms, I'm sure it helped me as I only had 6 days stimms then trigger!

P'rah.....just a week and then you can really celebrate by telling the world! Must be a great feeling.....

2dp3dt and going nuts already   Anyone else searching for implantation signs?!?!


----------



## 8868dee

I am 3dp5dt and I'm going mad and trying not to hunt for signs but I'm analysing everything lol x

Thanks for the info mad I was getting myself in a tiz ad to why they gave me another hcg injection after et x

So I am testin out the hcg I had at egg transfer and I had a very very faint positive today so I no hcg is still there but will be out within couple day.


----------



## catt

Can I ask-who has stopped the progesterone support (crinone gel)  after BFP? I'm bit anxious that I've to stop!
Cat x


----------



## parkeraah

Dee - dont u be testing everyday u will make yourself go mad  

Cat - I have 14 days to take and I started 2/3 days after transfer I think and had to take the full supply.  If gcrm have told u to stop then I wouldnt worry too much about it.

Guys might not be on as much as off on hols next week but if I can get net connection then will be on at least to check and see how u r all doing - good luck girlies x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah; I'm not testing anymore until the time anyway zx go and have a nice holiday and i hope I have some good news to tell u when u get bk


----------



## Meikle

Evenin peeps,

dee & mad: thinking happy embie sticking thougts on your behalf xx

cat: yep I am a SW

Parkeraah: nearly at the 12week milestone, then u can delight in showing of your baby bump xx

afm: had my first scan and bloods on stimms today. Nurse was pleasently surprised by how well I am doing, have few over 15 which she discounted but currently have 17 between 8-12 and a few smaller ones. Am so pleased as was taking on board all the doom and gloom of my conflicting amh results and could tell they didnt expect so much from me... back on monday for another scan but indications are I will be ready for ec on wednesday!!! Also its my birthday on sunday (the big 40) cant beleive it but told I can have 3 eggs transferred on account of the old age lol. Ah well we will see xxx nit peeps x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Meikle xxx that's good news hun xxx gl for egg collection Wednesday xxxx


----------



## catt

Hey Meikle - me too!! Hopefully your EC will be Wed then.
Dee and Mad - hope you're hanging in there! 
I persuaded the clinic to give me more crinone as I just felt uneasy about stopping them - so will continue at least until the scan. They can test your progesterone levels but costs £45 and taking the pessaries does no harm so I'm continuing just now. Although sometimes feel I'm never done handing money to them!! I just feel very anxious. I have been on a total rollercoater with the treatment over the years and then had loads of problems with our DS so I need to be as cautious as possible. Roll on the scan!!!
C x


----------



## parkeraah

Morning ladies - Miekle well done on your scan results they are fab..... And omg collection on wed yeeehhaaaaaa - happy birthday for when it comes too hun good news too that they will put bk 3 little embies to snuggle down in there x x x 

Cat if it does no harm continuing with the gel then why not gives u piece of mind if nothing else.  Just actually read your little profile and u really have been thru it all.  U could give us some tips on here.  So your little boy born 10 weeks early, I presume after his surgery he is doing well?  U will be desperate for all your scans just to make sure all is well x x x keep thinking positive thoughts x x x

Dee u will defo have good news my love.... I just know it x

Afm, ds woke us up at 06.30 today urghhhhh didn't go to bed till 11.30 as was watching a film so feel really tired did go bk to sleep for a bit but took me ages to turn back over again cause its so sunny outside, anyway up and going to make the most of a sunny but prob cold day......  Really cannot wait till thurs to get the scan over and done with quite anxious about it to an extent but hopefully all will b ok.

Tam hun where r u?  Would be good to heard from you.....

Hope everyone else is doing well on their 2ww and on their stims won't be long now till we get some more bfp's x x x x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun zx u so hope so xxx am gonna make the most of this beautiful day and hope it passes quickly lol 5 days to go 5 sleeps can not come faster I tell u lol x . I hate being tired hope u manage to have a lovely sleep tonight x and enjoy the day xxz


----------



## 8868dee

I keep feeling a tightening sensation on my left side of my tummy it happened yesterday and now it's happening again it shifted to my right but now back on my left side any ideas


----------



## Madasatruck

P'rah.... Have a lovely break. Time to relax !!

Meikle, great results! Seems like your stimms are flying in.... Be wed before you know it!

Catt, I'm a bit wary of the low prog thing too because of my age, think if I get a bfp I may speak nicely to gp and ask for support. Can't harm you so why not give it 100% effort?? I think you're doing right thing. 

Dee, not sure about dragging feeling but I am still sore since EC. Don't remember this last time! Ovaries feel really swollen and tender, esp at night. Tummy still huge and hurts to hold it in?back aches too. Haven't called clinic cos not painful just uncomfortable. Bit constipated too despite my porridge ha ha. Not long now tho, lucky you only 5 days, I have 9 due to Easter weekend and gp shut!!(although sure ill have poas by then)

Hi to all, weather up here about to turn, dull today and possible snow Tuesday!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

On mad thanks xxxx Enjoy the rest of ur weekend


----------



## catt

Mad and Dee - I had loads of twinges, crampy feelings, sore lower back so you just have to think it's a good positive sign. I was terribly bloated after EC and think I had mild OHSS again. Feeling blaoted again now and can't pull my belly in so I'm sure they'll notice at work!!!
Weather cold now - was just going to head to park with DS too. P - he's doing well now but has to have more open heart surgery in couple years, has a pacemaker and a gastrostomy. You wouldn't know mind you as he is full of beans. I often wondered if ICSI was a contributing factor but the docs say there is no long term research completed yet to indicate potential difficultis with ICSI yet. Chances are both him being prem and his heart defect were just coincidental though.
C X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks cat x


----------



## 8868dee

I am 7dp5dt tomorow . I had a hcg injection straight after et and tomorow will be 7 days ago x so do u think the hcg will be out of my system yet? As yesterday I had heavy and tender boobies  (.) (.) and was just wondering if it could be good sign or is it hcg still any ideas ?

I think im going to test Tuesday as I will be 8dp5dt so I think it would be out of my system then.  Dying to test as I have a first response early result test in my drawer lol and I'm dying to use it


----------



## Madasatruck

Oh dee I wouldn't! If it's -ve you'll be devastated, possibly cos test too early and if it's +ve you'll still have to keep doing it every day till the clinic do your bloods to keep believing it!!! Either way will it not cause you stress? I do think the trigger will be out of your system tho. 
Surely the clinic wouldn't keep you hanging if they felt you should test....

I'm in denial so doubt I'll test early... Got bad cramp tonight   but af not due till thurs so hoping its nothing. Try and relax....  I'm back to work tomorrow so thankfully will be distracted!


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah I no ur right mad I guess I just needed someone else to tell me what I already knew lol


----------



## weebella

Hi all well i am week into my final ICSI treatment  first follicle scan tommorrow soo nervous!!  hopeeveryone is good. PLus snow!!!


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps; 

weebella: good luck for follie scan tomorrow its such a relief to seem on screen x

mad & dee: howz the 2ww madness going??  Be joining you soon x

catt: how long to the scan now? x

afm: second scan and bloods today, have lots of follies cooking away, 5 ranging from 16-19, 6 ranging from 12-15, and some little uns, woop woop follies. Bloods came back and called to trigger tonight (eeek ) just psyching myself up to do it.. in for ec on wednesday xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi weebella gl with your last icsi and gl with scan tomorrow x

Meikle: I'm doing ok thanks xxx wow hope ur trigger went ok xxx and gl for ec Wednesday I had mine on a Wednesday 

Afm well I moved house today  from a 2 bed house to a 3 bed town house it's really nice xxx and I didn't carry any heavy stuff x still got few bits to move tomorow but mostly it's done. Only 2 more days as its OTD for me x am excited and nervous xxx


----------



## catt

Less than 2 days to go Dee!
When do you test Mad?
Good luck with follie scan Meikle and hope yours went ok weebella.
My scan is still 2 weeks away! Aagh, finding it difficult. is anyone else on prednisolone and clexane?

c x


----------



## catt

Sorry, bit behind Meikle! And on phone which is not easy! So, good luck with egg collection is what I meant! 
C x


----------



## weebella

well follicles  happy days EC Friday so fingers crossed.   Good luck tomm meikle  bx


----------



## Madasatruck

Nice to see a busy thread again 

Weebella, hi and good luck for Friday. I'm on my last ICSI too so know the feeling......was excited but nervous. 2ww now and Im afraid Im just plain nervous 
Meikle, good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for a crop of healthy mature eggs from all those lovely follies.  Will be waiting your news....

Catt, does it get any easier? We seem to be always waiting for something ...sounds like the BFP is just the start of a new prolonged agony, another 2ww for you! Hope it flies in.Not on any meds now so no help to you re clexane etc. 

Dee..you are nuts moving ha ha but I suppose it's just the way dates work, although it may be fine to have something else to think about. Glad it went ok and hope you didn't overdo it! Put your feet up now, no temptation to unpack everything. Anything to report symptomwise? Only 2 more sleeps....you looking forward to it or is ignorance bliss?

I am obsessing now. Woke in the middle of the night with severe cramp but it passed, had it a few times today but no spotting or anything so trying to ignore it. AF due tomorow going from EC day. Still so bloated its uncomfortable, elasticated waists a godsend but (.)(.)'s not sore anymore so getting a bit more negative in my thinking. Isn't it mad how your mood can change on a notion. My dh has been away at sea since the day after trasnfer and I think I'm glad. It would be nice to have him for comfort but think my ups and downs might have sent him loopy! He's due back on Thursday for a day or two so not enough time to want to throttle me I hope! But he won;t be here for OTD which is Monday so for the 2nd time....I'll be testing solo....think its actually better as you can deal with it personally. I just hate telling him bad news from afar     it'll be good news he gets tho   

P'rah, not wanting to miss you out so hope you are enjoying your holiday. Not long now.


----------



## 8868dee

Weebella: gl with ec friday hun cxxx

Meikle: gl with ec tomorrow hun xxx

Mad: My af due tomorow going from ec date also lol as we had ec same day lol. Only 2 more sleeps till test date I no but I have been naughty as I'm so impatient 


Afm: well I have a confessipn to make, i have broken my word and tested this morning, I couldn't help it I have needed to do it for ages lol . Well I tested first with a first response early result and it was positive then I tested with a clear blue plus which was also positive . It's only 2 days till test date so I reckon it's a real positive xxx am excited and nervous x


----------



## Madasatruck

Congrats again      Didn't want to say it on here until you got the chance to break the great news


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun xxx 

Ask me any symptoms questions u like


----------



## weebella

congrats dee  happy news
madasat its hard but finger crossed for us oldies  
bx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks weebella xxxx I will keep my fingers crossed for u xxx and mad xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys just a quickie more personals tmorrow as I am shattered......

Well done dee and many congrats hun knew u would have tested again and if u have had 2 positives then that's great.  Gcrm will just be giving u confirmation tmorrow then x x x

Hope everyone else is good, and sorry I will be back on tmorrow to catch up with everyone x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeraah yeah just a confirmation tomorow xxxx


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps  

Dee: mega congrats on being 'knocked up' am so pleased for u an hubby xxxx

parkeraah: WoopWoop on the 12week today milestone xx

catt: the permanent waiting game that is fertitlity and pregnancy, one milestone after another, hoping the days pass quickly for scan and all goes well.

weebella: good to hear the scan went well, and egg collection friday- so exciting, just had mines today so looks lke we can be cycle buddies. 

afm: EggColleciton today.... 9eggs!!!    woohoo, quite a quick day and early start, didnt sleep much last night, my wee private room was like grandcentral stations between embryologist,anethnatist(spelling?), nurses, Marco all popping in to keep us updated... so very pleased to have gotten my nine eggs, emryologist Claire indicated 7 of 9 looking good, 2 are slightly immature, good crop for us though and my 'old ovaries' lol now on to the anxious wait for the 'phone call   xx


----------



## weebella

Excellent Meikle aload of eggs  nice to hear the call tommorrow i am sure it will be good news
Nervous about friday not sure why been through it before.  My boaster shot was different tonight and in a preloaded pen, much easier to use.  
bx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Meikle xxx wow 9 eggs well done hun xxxx gl for that call tomorrow hope they get jiggy tonight x  xxxx


Afm: it's OTD tomorrow and I'm nervous even tho I have had a positive test coz I believe in not counting my chickens lol before the hatched x so I hope blood test backs up my positive tests x


----------



## catt

Aaagh 2nd time post as other disappeared!
Dee - congratulations!!! Let us know your level tomorrow.
Meikle - congratulations!!! The wait for that call is tense but it'll be good news! And yeah - I thought my 2ww was bad but this seems worse!!!
Mad - hang in there.
Weebella - are you off work? I wasn't at all - even had to make up an excuse to get away for ET!!! Just wondered.
My wait continues but we're away on holiday next week so that'll take my mind off things (I hope!).
C


----------



## 8868dee

Cat: will they tell me the levels of hcg in my system ??
If so how will I no what level means pregnancy even tho I have done hpts I'm not sure when it comes to blood tests . When is ur scan cat ?


----------



## Madasatruck

Meikle and dee..... Lots of luck for your phone calls tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be good news all round. Xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Dee they will tell u the level of hcg anything over 5 counts as pg mine is on my wee profile think it was around 150 mark..... Terrible that I can't remember these things.


----------



## weebella

catt i am teacher so luckily they have fitted in with my easter hols 
Before i told my headteacher about it, he was luckily supportive. But My ec seems to always fall on a friday! so time off not too bad


----------



## Madasatruck

P'rah just noticed your exciting appointment tomorrow.... Good luck and hope you see a lovely pic of bouncing baby


----------



## catt

Yes, good luck tomorrow Parkerah!
Dee, they tell you your level when they phone you. I was told anything over 25 is a positive. I was 364. 
As you can see I can't sleep. Don't know if it's the prednisolone or anxiety! 
C x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mad xxxx

Ok thanks parkeraah and gl with seeing your little baby today on screen xxx

Oh ok cat thanks x so if it's a goodnber I'm deffo pregnant xxx


Afm well I'm nervous even tho I got positive tests ahhhh I guess this day is where it's official whatever they say today is real lol c


----------



## Meikle

A waiting day for some I see...

dee: have butterflys in my tummy for you today, I'm sure it will be a big number for you but I guess no ammount of anyone telling you that will put you at ease until you see for yourself, mega good luck xx

parkeraah: its scan day, woohoo, hope that bambino gives you a nice wave ps will you find out if its a boy or girl today??

afm: waiting on the dang phone to ring xx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: you got that right lol even tho I have done preg tests I won't believe it until they tell me x I just hope that the tests wernt false lol . In so nervous it's unreal and to top it off dh is wiv a real ass today which makes it worse . Hope the phone rings soon for ya hun and it's good news xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Heard from the clinic it's a lovley positive result didn't say howuxh hcg in my system but a lovley result


----------



## weebella

excellent congrats  
bx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks wee-bella xxx


----------



## Meikle

Dee: well done honey, bet that call was a relief.... x

afm: got the call this morning, 2 front runners in the fertilisation stakes, 1 slower one and no deffinite result on the rest. To be honest am so pleased we have what we have. So little bubs going back where they belong @ 9am tomorrow morning... woopwoop, also decided to go for assisted hatching to give us every chance that we can.. go little embies I will see you very soon xx


----------



## catt

Well done Weikle, that's really good news. So this time tomorrow you'll be pupo!
Dee - congratulations again! It doesn't matter what the hcg level is - I just like to know all these things.
Cat x


----------



## weebella

Good news meikle  will probably pass you tommorrow lol


----------



## 8868dee

meikle: thanks hun and yeah such a relief to finally be confirmed xx wow hun welldone gl with et tomorrow hun and i hope the embie snuggles in nicely for u xxx x 

thanks cat i just wanted to know but forgot toask at the time lol 

afm: well now i am officially pregnant i have booked a scan in for 2nd may  4.30 whoopwhoop. my question to mainly parkeraah as she is pregnant and had her first scan lol would be how much is the first scan at gcrm ? or is the cost covered in out ivf package lol ?


----------



## catt

Hi Dee - I am waiting on my first scan at the GCRM after getting a BFP. They do them either at either 7 or 8 weeks on a Wednesday afternoon - so 3 or 4 weeks after your BFP. It's all included but you'd have to pay for any more after that at a cost of about £150 I think (it's on the website). But you'll then be booked into the NHS system after your GCRM scan and will get a dating scan at 12 weeks- ish (I was nearly 14 weeks first time but I had had 4 scans up to then already!).
Cat x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys so sorry been awol - ds still not very well since we been away and we all have been having really bad sleeps as he is up mostly during the night coughing and not being able to breath thru his nose...... Anyway I hear congrats a in order for you dee - if the gcrm say it's a good result then it's a good result hun congrats again..... And I bet u can't wait till your scan in the beg on may......    

Scan like Catt says is included, internal scan mind x

Cat my head is up my own ass, I hope I have said congrats to you but if I haven't pls accept my apologies and congrats Hun x x x

Meikle fab news hun! Good luck for tmorrow you will be officially pupo    

Wee Bella hope u r relaxing and it's great that u have the time off just now x x

Maat - how r u doing?

Afm, got to see a lovely pic today, although bubs was hiding head away all tucked up so the photo we got was not very clear, ds was there to find out he is going to be a big bro and he said is that me on the screen, and also that he will share his Lego, god love him.  Have to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan as the sonographer could not get all the measurements due to the way the baby was lying.  I also have to get my 20 week and a 30 week growth scan, the growth scan is to determine if I get to go for a vbac or another section.
We were of there for over 5 hrs today, mostly waiting think we were all pulling our hair out by the time it was to go home.  Not a great start have to say as I was at the queen mums the last time and I don't remember ever waiting that long!  Anyway all is good. X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks cat that makes it so much clearer now x

Parkeraah : sorry your ds is still sick hun xxxx hope he gets better soon hun xxxxx I so can't wait for my scan I'll be 8 weeks by then mad ain't it lol. Hope u manage to get all measurements done at next scan xxx xxx glad buba I'd ok tho x


----------



## parkeraah

Well dee he actually slept thru the night last night so glad at that ...... I am laughing here telling u that my hcg level was around 150 when it was 125!!!!!  Just shows u how my memory is...... He he

Yes at 8 weeks that is when I was to get my scan but could not get a decent time as I work on a wed so I booked mine for the next week.

Hope everyone doing ok and good luck guys x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey that's good x hope he manages to sleep thru night tonight x and yea I can see ur hcg level in ur siggy lol x


Hope everyone else is ok not much to report here xx


----------



## weebella

Back from EC 4 eggs abit disappointing but hopefully they will be quality eggs


----------



## Madasatruck

Weebella.... That's it exactly, quality not quantity! Fingers xd for fertilisation now.


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps,

weebella: I probably passed you in the clinic today or was maybe even in the next room.  4 eggs, go you, its about quality now its on to that nervous overnight wait for the phone call, they will phone as early as they can so try not to panic.

dee: has it sunk in yet, being pregnant I mean?? lol

parkeraah: ooh another scan in two weeks, thats exciting xx

catt: still with all this waiting  

afm: back from embryo transfer. 2 grade 3/3 embies put back in this morning. Embryologist pleased with quality and procedure was really straightforward, even got a wee photo coz my hubby couldnt be there    but they were lovely and let me take my mum in with me   not other eggies for frosties    but not so work coz this time will work and we wont need any frosties    so I gues thats it now officially PUPO and official test date is 19th April....  let the 2ww madness   begin xx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: yay for u being pupo hun xxx here is to the next 2 weeks and u hope it goes fast for u hun xxx fx and it will work xxxz so u won't need any frosties   and no I still can't believe it I keep saying to myself I am pregnant lo


Weebella: yay you well done on getting 4 eggs and remember its quality not quantity lol fx they get jiggy tonight fx fx


----------



## parkeraah

Congrats meikle on your transfer and yayyyyy u r now officially pupo x x x and u r right it's gonna work this time so no need for the frosties x x x

Lovely about the photo, I didn't get one also heard that some people see it on a screen I didn't get that either - must depend on who does the transfe I suspect.....

Wee Bella try not to worry it is all about quality and all those 4 will fertilise and be good front runners x x x

Hope you all are ok speak soon x


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah : when r u due ? U r exactly 8 weeks in front of me I think x . I didn't get a picture but I did get to see beanie on screen go in uterus x


----------



## weebella

Hi all hope your all having a great weekend. Results in and out of the 4, 2 have fertilised and looking like they should do at this stage!! So going back to where they should be on Monday. So fingers crossed they continue to grow over the weekend
xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Weebella that's great news, roll on Monday and the 2ww ha ha. Hope they continue to grow and divide   

Meikle hope you are relaxing, and being looked after. 1 day gone already, it flies in )))))

Ladies I'm having a huge stress.... 12 dp3dt and got bfp this morning but faint. Not been sleeping for last 3 nights due to SEVERE cramp that had me on hands and knees. Last night I was up at 2, 4 and 6 with it and bloated tight ovaries so decided to test to see what was going on. Happy it's +ve but undecided if it's coming or going, the cramp is that bad   Dh is hyper but I'm too sore to get carried away. 
Due to hols beta not till tues at gp at earliest then posted to gCRM .... Bet I test every day till then, or go maaaaad!!! 

Hi to dee and p'rah, and anyone else I'm missing.


----------



## parkeraah

Hey maat u better b careful with thoses cramps as is could be u r suffering from ohss, I would ring dr marco on his mobile hun the emergency number if it does get any worse......  Pls let us know how u r later x and take it easy,,,,, and congrats on your early positive a line is a line no mater how faint it is woooohooooo  

Dee I am due 17th oct, u can work out your dates with the online calculator on here and that will give u a rough idea until u get your scan. 

Wee Bella it only takes one mind and they will be doing their best to make these ones the best..... If u get the 2 are u going to put both back?  Good luck for transfer on Monday  

Meikle hope u r doing ok x


----------



## weebella

Hi will have both put back. (Fingers crossed) Now an old age of 41. The last time it was 3 i had put back. But really do trust them at the GCRM


----------



## Meikle

Afternoon peeps,

Mad: woopwoop, a line is a line is a line, I know its scary to be optimistic but go with it pma ur little emby is stickin around for the whole 9 yards xxx

weebella: my cycle buddy, 50% fertilisation thats a good result, wishing you lots of easter luck for embys heading back home monday xx

dee & parkeraah: to preggers club, hope things ticking along well, cannot wait to join you guys xxx

afm: all is well in the household; (.)(.) still aching on account of the hcg and having to wear a bra constantly for comfort. hubby caught me chatting to the 'buddies' this morning and clearly thinks I am doowallytap    having a quiet weekend and snuggles xx


----------



## weebella

Meikle nothing wrong with talking to them  will be doing the same helps you keep sane i feel.  

Mad: I think it sounds good   

Hopeeveryone  else is having a lovely afternoon 
x


----------



## Madasatruck

Thanks for all the positivity ladies. Clinic say cramps could be good sign but to make sure I'm taking plenty fluids and paracetomol for pain. They also advised me to go see a doc cos I've also got chest infection coming, heading to out of hours at 4 to collect antibiotics which isn't great. P'rah, you took a'bs early on too didn't you? No I'll effect? 

This has been some journey for me, since EC was brought on suddenly after 6 days stimms ... It's been drama all the way! Happy to suck it all up tho if bfp stays.... Just bought 2 cb digitals so I'll see what they say in the morning.    for another +ve. 

 to all xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl for ec Monday weebella xxx

Parkeraah: calculator on here says I'm due 12/12/12 lol

Meikle: yeah not too bad thanks hun x just counting down days till scan


----------



## parkeraah

Hey maat yes u r right I had anti b's for a uti very early on, and like u felt like it was one thing after another.  I was given anti b's which were fine to take during pg.  feeling much better now.

Dee u r due on my last due date if that makes sense.  My ds was due on the 12th and I started labouring on that date but didn't have him till the 17th dec..... A wee Xmas baby.

Dh just pointed out to me that we had our son on the 17th and we are now due on the 17th...... Ha ha


----------



## 8868dee

That's mad parkeraah imagine the
Both born on the 17th lol x  am I that's mad I had my dd bang on her due date so I might have the baby on time lol

Afm: don't know if u remember but bk in feb I said I was getting a new kitten well I did yesterday I picked her up and called her Bella after going thru loads of names lol x Not sure if I'm allowed to put pic on here but if I  then I will lol


----------



## parkeraah

Awh I don't see why u can't put a photo of your wee Bella on here..... Think it's just baby pics n stuff u need to avoid.  How nice..... Mind and b careful with the litter as when u r pregnant u can catch something from the litter......  I am sure u know of that.

Just bk from the hozzie, our good friend our sons god son took a stroke on thur during the night thank god his girlfriend was with him at the time as she saved his life.  But he is in a pretty bad way, no speech atm and no feeling down the right hand side at all.  Only 38 too very frightening.  He has came thru the initial 72 hrs now so we r all hoping that he will make a good recovery......

Apart from that all good here, just can't quite believe that my week of work is nearly over!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah dh is cleaning the litter tray  

Omg I am so sorry hope he makes a full and speedy recovery xxxzz


----------



## parkeraah

Yeah so do we..... And reading my post back it should have said my sons godfather..... Duh!!!!!

Glad your dh is cleaning out the litter tray lol x


----------



## weebella

well all went well today  so fc going to relax now x


----------



## Meikle

Hi ladies;

been a quiet weekend for easter it seems. 

mad: how u doin huney?? any more poas?

park: what an added stress, hope your sons godfather makes a quick recovery, its so scary given his age and it makes you think of your own health and mortality xx sending hugs your way. 

dee: a new edition to the family  lol how exciting 

weebella: came on specifically to see if you had posted. Glad today went well and welcome to the 2ww madness  

afm: am doin ok, today my little buddies are hatching so thinking lots of positive snuggle in thoughts... massive sore (.)(.) still. Due to take my hcg support tonight, have been dreaming about 6clicks, 6 clicks,6clicks... bet I still mess it up lol


----------



## weebella

Thanks Meikle Hardly slept last night worrying they hadnt made it through the weekend .  But enjoying the feeling of being PUPO 
hopeeveryone else is having a nice day
xx


----------



## 8868dee

this is a piccie of my new kitten bella x


----------



## 8868dee

weebella: yeah i loved the feeling of being pupo xx fx its works for ya xxx

meikle: yep a new kitten to go with my new house  cant be bad lol

parkeraah: my dh is a saint i have to say cleaning catr litter tray lol

i have decided that im gonna be a crazy cat lady as i have 1 5 yr old cat and a 8 week old kitten now. i would love for them to have a play mate but id like a maine **** this time lol tho dont think dh wants to spend out 500 pound on a cat lol


----------



## parkeraah

Hey week Bella, glad all went well for your transfer today and Huge congrats on becoming pupo..... Enjoy and rest up, take it easy x x x

Dee your little kitten is just gorg...... Enjoy x x

Meikle what's this 6 clicks all about lol......


----------



## weebella

dee your kitten is lovely


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeraah x she is lovley x 

Thanks weebella xxx


----------



## Meikle

What a beautiful sunshiney   easter evening.. 

dee: Bella is very cute lol and yeah new house, new kitten and new baby talk about lucky 3's!!!

weebella: it is a great feeling enjoy it and enjoy getting spoiled by hubby coz it doesnt last long lol  

park: the 6 clicks, my post transfer hcg ovitrelle injection. told to turn the pen 6clicks only not the full dose lol

afm: injection all done so back to my wee perch on the couch although have lots of paperwork to do for work tomorrow so hitting the work laptop just shortly xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Ah right I get it now meikle lol..... Don't u work too hard now.


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah Meikle don't work to hard lol


----------



## parkeraah

How is our pupo ladies doing today?


----------



## weebella

Was just thinking the same thing  how is everyone? 
I am totally knackered not sure if all the drugs or the stress
Hopeeveryone is good 
bx


----------



## Meikle

hehe that so funny, I just logged on too...

am doing alritey. TMI warning, have been afraid to poop (on account of pushing embies out lol) but nature has now taken over lol, the things we do on the 2ww... cant beleive I am now down to single figues!!!!!

weebella: how you hanging in?? hope your are doing similar nutty things or else I will feel incredibly daft  

park: how things going with you hows your sons godfather doin??

dee: hoping things are settling down with all the 'newness' x


----------



## parkeraah

Meikle I had the pop problem I could not go to the loo and was in so much pain, and gcrm would not even allow me to take senekot or anything to help lol.....
Single figures, wow not long then - when is your test date?

Wee Bella - prob just the stress of everything catching up with u take rest if u need it.

Afm, our friend is doing ok, still can't talk and has very to little movement on rhs of body..... He has had physio and speech therapy today - dh at hozzie now don't want to take ds up atm so will get a report once he is back home.....

I have now been penciled in for a 20 week, 30 week and 34th week scan the latter for growth purposes to see if I can go for a vbac or not...... Was told with my last delivery as I had an emerg section and my uterus tore that I would go straight to section for any future births but the consultant I am now under seems to think I can just go for a vbac..... So trying to gain as much info as possible.....


----------



## Meikle

Park: how exciting to have those dates in you callender woohoo

My test date is 19th April- in for bloods - havent even thought about testing early yet am loving being PUPO and to be honest I am being quite philisophical about it all this being my 1st try, not sure how that positive mental attitude will last though. Still talking to my little buddies and hoping they stick around for the whole nine yards... xx


----------



## parkeraah

I am sure they will, and good that u r staying so grounded about it all - that's the way I was..... I am sure they are snuggling in and r going to stay put x


----------



## weebella

Meikle yes being daft !! my wee guys sing the odd song to let me know they are still around   yes totally mad but staying positive
Have the poo problem too why not seneokot? I have been eating pears lethal!!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

Parkeraah: yay for u getting your scan dates xxx 

Meikle: yeah everything is good thanks hun xxx  

Afm: I just thought I'd share that I'm constipated lol and sometime don't go for couple days lol oh and I  am taking a pregnancy vitamin to see of it helps lol x


----------



## parkeraah

They said no to senekot as although ok to take in pg these things can make you dehydrated.....

Having said that I am kinda still the same just now and sorry for the tmi but I used to be an everyday kind of gal lol..... so a wee trip to the docs is defo on the cards for me..... lol


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh parkeraah that's poo that is lol x minor that bad I can gout just takes a while lol x


----------



## weebella

I am the total same lol just glad its not just me Hope everyone is good  and the sun is out way hayyy


----------



## Madasatruck

Hi all, been keeping an eye on you all but sis and her 3 kids have been here from Glasgow for Easter.... Hectic! 
Hope all the pupo people are doing well, and not getting too stressed out symptom watching! Think it only really kicks in during 2nd week tho ha ha. 

I'm on lactolose as ok'd by clinic for constipation as the cramp and bloating were torture..... As long as you keep up fluids you'll be fine. Took 3 days of it before i had a decent poop! And like you p'rah I'm a daily doer 

Bloods away to clinic this morning so despite having a clear blue confirmation that I am 4-5 wks pregnant I'm still worrying   And won't stop till they call me. 

Hope the sun is shining down there... It finally is up here after a cold wet holiday weekend. X


----------



## parkeraah

Maat, yipeeee - not long then till u get proof from your bloods that all is well - yeeahhhhhhaaaaa

Whatr we like with all this poo talk lol    Thats me, well I am well and truly "cleared" out as just had to run to the loo in work...... had an attack of the trots (soz tmi) think it must have been my fajitas from last night that I throughly enjoyed for the 1st time since being pg lol.....

Maat let us know how u get on, and glad u have survived your family visit x


----------



## weebella

OOO that sounds promising Mada )))


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps  

Mad: welcome back and looking good with the postive tests, when do you get bloods back? c

ladies have just been belly laughing for a good 5mins over the past few posts, I didnt mean to start Poogate but I am so glad (not glad clearly coz its painful) that you ladies are having issues too, my laughter was the thought of a newbie logging in and trying to make sense of these mad woman who appear to be obsessed with poop, bet they are checking to make sure they have not logges on to some 'bowel movement' help group site..  

weebella: glad the madness is catching  

and to park & dee: thanks for sharing your wisdom and cheering us on xx

afm: good day today although hubby has been away working since weekend and on return this eveing passed comment on my incredibly bloated tummy which is peeking over the top of my pj's... not quite the welcome home I was expecting so I have sent him to bed lol  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mad: that's great x hope ur bloods come bk nice and high xx

Parkeraah: glad u r cleared out lol x 

Meikle: dh's can be so grrr sometime lol x don't blame u sending him to bed lol x


----------



## Meikle

Morning ladies. 

have a question and I know its daft but cant find the info anywhere. HCG trigger, did any of you test to see if it was present?? and if so did you test to see when it left the system.... PS no I havent tested just not sure what the purpose of hcg shot 4days after egg trasnfer was about and the impact of it, does it stop you having the dreaded witch?? etc etc  Might sound a little garbelled but my hubby asked me last night and realisd I couldnt answer him..

Meikle


----------



## parkeraah

Hey meikle yes the poop talk is funny...... Lol I can quite understand if newbies were coming on what they would think.... At least we r all being honest  

Hmmmm re the hcg shot I got mine on the day of transfer and tbh didn't do a test till 8dp5dt I think dee may have tested for the hcg so she maybe the better to answer your question...... I think from what I seen on net though it all depends on how much hcg went into your system some people say it takes a week and others more to leave your system..... Sorry not much help on this one.

How r we all this morning ladies?


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle I tested out the trigger and I had a very faint positive 2 days after transfer ( had 1500iu hcg straight after transfer) by 3 days after transfer my preg test was negative hope that helps


----------



## Meikle

Ladies, 

thank you for your answers... it helps, its just that I am not on any other meds and wondered if hcg would stop you having af as mines is due today/tomorrow if it doesnt come over the weekend dont want to get excited incase its the meds holding it at bay and not any other reason xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Meikle hopefully your af will stay away for at least 9 months xx xx


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies

Sorry to butt in, have been lurking on this thread for a wee while, I'm thinking of doing a cycle at GCRM and have been following your FAB results lately, going to be hard to resist moving clinics seeing all your results! Madasatruck, its all your fault  

Meikle, I think HCG may keep AF away as it fools your body into thinking its pregnant - therefore keeps lining nice and juicy - I could be wrong, but thats my understanding  

S x


----------



## parkeraah

Welcome stelpo....... You r more than welcome over here hun and yip fab results coming from gcrm......

What clinic r u at just now?


----------



## Madasatruck

Hey Stelpo, nice to see you posting here...... will answer your pm asap but just grabbing a few minutes now before DH gets home.Think you're right, the HCG shot fools your body into thinking it's already pregnant and I think   this keeps progesterone levels up giving your body a kick start to success. This causes a delay in AF. 

Meikle, your AF dates seem awfully early, doesn't egg collection day = to ovulation so AF due approximately 14 days after collection? I always thought that's how it worked although all the meds mess around with your cycle so much it's anyone's guess. Are you getting to knicker watch stage? Weebella, hope you are coping ok with you 2ww.  

Thanks again for all the support ladies...Beta good and high (950) but can't compare to most as bloods taken 16dp3dt, clinic seem pleased and told me to go and relax now.....I am trying but bloating and cramp playing on my mind...think it's wind but it feels just like AF   Had to come home from work early and put on joggers as my work trousers (elasticated!!) were causing me pain. On the bright side I have pooped twice today   ;

 for 2wwaiters and    to all.


----------



## Meikle

Evenin peeps.

Madas: lol thanks for the poop report lol. And yeah with the dates for af, I am calculating from last day of af and I only have a 25day cycle so hadent even thought about the impact of treatment on my dates, maybe I am wrong....  and yes hit the knicker checking stage today lol  

Stelpo: welcome along to the thread, fabby folks on here and also at GCRM wouldnt want to go anywhere else..  

weebella: hows those bubas settling in?? x

big hi and hugs to park & dee  

afm: had a blue day today  , knew it would hit at some point, awoke @ 4am with severe pmt pains and my tummy is so swollen hence the knicker watching    no sign at all of af but think tiredness has just caught up with me today.  Lovely Stacey from GCRM called me today (courtesy call) to check how I was doing, I told her bout the swollen tummy and good advice and I am not concerned about OHSS so given the basiscs again about taking care eating well drinking lots of fluid and sleeping when need to, reassured that given where I am at after trasnfer it is good that things are happening in my 'nether regions'   also asked about the hcg shot keeping af at bay and the answer is no it doesnt, its the suppositries (spelling) that does that and reacts with the lining of the uteris, I am not on any of those, she also said given my dose of hcg it should about have left my system by now so feeling a little better with info.. 

feelin better after snuggle with hubby and a wee sleep. ladies thanks for today youve been lovely xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: are u not in crinone pesseries? And I hope also that af stays away for 9 months xxx 

Welcome stelpo xxx


----------



## weebella

HI all away up north for a break  having cramps today too .  Anyway will chat when back 
big hugs to you all and fc crossed for us all
bxx


----------



## Meikle

HI dee: nope not on anything, has everybody else been on crinone pessaries?? x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies, been keeping a wee eye on this thread for a while and hope you don't mind if I join you!
Looks like there have been loads of positive stories with GCRM, congratulations to all of the pregnant ladies 
Am a bit bamboozled with all the different abbreviations/terms etc so bear with me if I have no idea of a lot that is going on
 
Have first appt at GCRM on 19th for fertility assessment, expecting to go ahead with ICSI based on previous test results as hubby has a low sperm count
Can anyone advise how long roughly the total treatment time takes cos I am struggling to work it all out!
xx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle : Yeah I was on crinone gel ( to be used like pesseries) from 2 days before et up until night before OTD bout 12 days I was on for x I thought it was standard to be on it .

Hi clarabelle : welcome zx yes gcrm has had a great run of pregnancies lately x I did ivf long protocol and it took 8 weeks for my tx and that's from d/r to test date i was a slow responder aswell x so prob about 6 weeks usually for ivf x not sure on Icsi tho I expect it to be around 6-8 weeks start to finish . Maybe someone else can be more definate x


----------



## Meikle

Welcome Clairabella , am sure we will all answer any quations you have. I was on the short protocol and you can see how quickly it has all been for me by my signature - less than four weeks in total from first tablet to emby's being put back in !!! The waiting game is making sure oyu have had all your assesment/test and consents appotiment but again I had all of mine from NHS investigations so all in to pre-treatment process took 3weeks!!!

dee: maybe its becuase I was on short protocol, not sure what crinonene is or what its for but wasnt prescribed for me.... 

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: it's progesterone gel


----------



## Meikle

aaaah thanks dee, now feelin wee bit left out lol has everyone else been on it


----------



## Meikle

dang, hit post before I finished lol. I looked up on google and read its fairly standard in IVF treatment now wondering why I am not on it and hoping this is normal and not an eversight


----------



## 8868dee

Perhaps u were not on it coz of flare protocol u might not need it hun x they at gcrm know what they are doing and wouldn't of overlooked it zxz


----------



## parkeraah

Wow its busy on here.....

Meikle - I too was on it and dfo dont miss it I can tell you - was the worst part for me going thru the whole process - but I too was on the long protocol so my thinking is since u were on short u didnt need to have it - please dont worry but of course if you are call gcrm and i am sure they will put u at rest.  I am sure the fact that you are having no bleeding is a great sign - and all the cramps are normal - I had them and sharp pains too x x x

Weebella - have a nice time up north - hopefully u will be back with good news x x x

Clairabella - welcome, another newbie yayyyyyy - I went for my first appt back in oct (just the chat one as I did it bk to front as was not sure if I wanted to go thru with it), then had a good wait b4 I did my next appt which was the amh and sperm analaysis, then we signed forms mid dec I think, had my d/reg injection on the 3rd Jan, and basically transfer on the 30th jan and the rest from there - so for me getting the appts made quicker would have saved time but I was looking for either sat morn or late night thur night so work in with work commitments - so if you are flex then it can be done quicker - good luck with your appt x x

maat - WOW!!!!  what a result - how many have u had placed back?  As they say the higher the hcg the more chance of mutiple babies in there..... fab result hun so pleased for you - yeehhaaaaaa  

Afm, well nearly at the stage I can tell work (thankfully) as in mat clothes at work now and I am sure people are starting to think whats going on lol..... Monday is "d" day as boss is back, then Tues afternoon back at southern for another scan, since bubs was hiding away the last time - apart from that not much else happening - had the headache from hell all day yesterday - ended up taking some paracetomol which did not make a difference and tanked up on water to the extent that I was up during the night 5 times - arghhhhhh..... feel better today though - looks nice outside - hope it lasts till we get home x


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,
I had posted before - I have been away on holiday!! I'm an old hand at this it seems so hope I can help people. I have always been on short protocol and have always been put on progesterone pessaries - cyclogest only couple times - bad reaction so mostly crinone. In fact I am still taking them up until my scan even though gcrm say to stop at your BFP!!!! I would think there was a very good reason if you're not on them as they are a very common support - check with the gcrm but they obviously decided you didn't need them.
I'm still struggling with the wait for the scan. It is much much worse than 2ww!!! But nearly there now.
Cat x


----------



## hubbyfan14

ahhh finally found someone that is going through what iam  iam 6 weeks pregnant 2 day whoop.. and since egg collection i have been constipated, getting weird cramps and wind lol  been getting so worried.. so what can i have to get rid? coz its getting me irratable and cant stand the cramps now.. also whilst am here at  6 weeks do u feel really tired and start putting weight on? x coz am so bloated x


----------



## Madasatruck

Jeepers...so much to catch up on! 

Meikle, I was on Flare too and didn't get any progesterone support either. We don't down reg and so they say we don't need it. I asked if I could get it if I was apprehensive and they said yes but their assurances that I wouldn't need it were good enough for me and so far so good so don't let it worry you.

Clairabella, hi, glad you are posting now and good luck with your initial appointments. I think your questions re timings have been pretty much answered but things do vary quite a bit depending on what protocol the clinic decide is best for you given your tests results.

P'rah, had three put back but think my HCG is only so high because I got it later than usual at 16dp3dt which is about 2 or 3 days later than everyone else. We are lucky 1 has worked given the odds, so very unlikely there is multiples, but Im sure we'd manage 

Hi Catt, strange that you got pessaries on short protocol. I got them last time on LP so was a bit concerned but GCRM absolutely sure it wasn't needed on SP. Did you have HCG trigger 5 days after EC? How long till your scan? Always seems to be a wait for something, this 9 months could drag in 

Hi Dee and weebella, hope you are doing ok..


----------



## 8868dee

Hi mad x I'm fine Hun x  thanks xxx

Catt: I got 2 weeks till my scan and I can't wait, days feel like weeks ATM lol


----------



## Madasatruck

Sorry Hubbyfan.....didn't say hi! Yip your 6 weeks sound like my 5 and I agree, it's worrying and sore  GCRM did tell me lactolose was ok to take. I took it for 3 days but things moving a bit better so stopped taking it, still doesn't feel "normal "but at least there is something 

Plus they said plenty fluids and many small meals instead of a few bigger ones. I was especially getting bad after dinner so trying to keep last meal smaller than usual. Worries me too as I'm not sure if I have IBS cramps, constipation cramps or AF cramps...just all feels like CRAMPS!!!! Hopefully our bodies will adjust soon but it is kinda reassuring to have others on here say they are having same issues.

I'm not too tired yet, but I'm a week behind you plus been off work due to Easter, Im sure it'll hit me next week!


----------



## catt

I've done short protocol at nuffield, royal qnd gcrm and always given crinone. And friends on same protocol are too. But never had to do another hcg jag after et so that'll be why! Obviously different drugs for different situations. Are you guys icsi? Maybe that's it as we are.
Fortunately I have largely avoided constipation apart from week after ec/et but it is soooo common after treatment and should settle down.
I'm actually the other way this morn and now all worried re ectopics. I might have to give in and phone epu at this rate. After my experience after my first BFP I just can't relax until I get a scan and can see all is ok.
C x


----------



## Meikle

Mornin peeps  

first of all thank you for your hints and responses re crinone.... I think my panic is because I was having such a low day, hormones all over the place and sever pmt cramps which have disappeared,  I absolutely trust GCRM and if I am not on gel then I not meant to be on it, looked back at all my test results and note my progesterone levels are really good so can only assume its becuase of that, regardless I think I as just on a downer and looking at any reason this would not work.  Thankfully sunshiney positivity back today  

clairabella: not long now till your appointment.... what time you going in, its the same day I go in for bloods to find out if I am preggers..

just noticed there are more pregnant peeps on this thread than not, am hoping that is a good omen.... hope you ladies have a lovely day xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay for u having the positivity back Meikle xxx
Ooh not long now hun xxx 4 sleeps whoo hoo


----------



## weebella

Hi all
back from the snowy north 
hope everyone is good  surprising still feeling chillied and positive 
Meikle : i did have a wee wobble yesterdat though 

anyway, will catch up later with you all , but just hope all is well
bxx


----------



## Clairabella

Evening all,

Thanks for the welcome and all the advice..

Dee - Hope you are keeping well.  Looks like absolute maximum will be 8 weeks, even if I end up on long protocol - trying to work out when to book my summer hols in work its getting to the stage everyone in is booking them up and I'm in limbo. Just need to wait and see when appts work out.

Parkeerah - hope you are feeling better now, you will be looking forward to your next scan on Tuesday.  Will be great to tell everyone this week 

Meikle - Wow that was very quick 4 weeks!  My appointment is 2.30 on Thursday, will be thinking of you waiting on your results that day, fingers crossed.  Are the bloods done in morning?

Went to gp on friday to get bloods done for HIV, Hep b & c etc (save paying clinic)  and I am such a wuss I had to lie in the chair with my feet up for 5 mins eating a bar of chocolate to stop myself fainting!!  How I am getting through tx without passing out everyday I'll never know.  Booked hubby in for 2pm on thurs so he can hold my hand for my part...they were going to book me in for 2pm and him for 2.30 until I explained I didn't fancy his chances of fulfilling his part of the assessment if he'd just had to mop me up off the floor where I'd passed out.   I get so worked up at ANY medical procedure!!


----------



## hubbyfan14

hey madasatruck,

                      Taken me ages to figure out to reply to u lol well i have my scan on the 16th so ill just have to speak to the nurse..
as these cramps are doing my headin n bein constipated is frustrating lol am going to the loo like every 2 days not good is it?

Also am so tired all the time jus dont have the energy to do anything, put half a stone on already!! feel bloated. its my 1st try at ivf maybe bcoz ov that?
when is your scan hun? x still cant believe iam pregnant am still in shock x


----------



## 8868dee

Clarabella: yeah I thought 8 weeks would be maximum xxx gl with tx xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Morn guys, and what a lovely morn it is.

Hubby fan congrats on your bfp glad all went well but I too had the bloating and bad constipation think its just part and parcel on the treatment some people get it and other don't.  When do u have your scan?  We're u at gcrm?

Clairabella, poor u with the reaction u take to injections etc..... Is your hubbie going to do your fertility drugs then?  U really don't want to get yourself worked up about them as they really r fine.  Hope u start soon, it is always a worry re time etc as I didn't tell my work at all thankfully I work 3 days since having ds but even at that I was still having to take the odd day off here and there one week after the next! But I got thru it and most of my scans were done at 07.30 am so I got into work in plenty of time.

Weebella, glad u r back Hun hope u have a nice wee break,  u r bound to have an off day we all do, let's keep them buried now though as its going to be positive news x x x

Meikle not long now hun and u will find out for sure..... I am 110% sure u will be getting a bfp x x x

Catt hope u r ok, if u need to call epu for peice of mind do that, they hopefully will give u the answers u need.......  I know at the start when I first got my bfp I was like that then it turned the other way lol.

Afm, well tmorrow is d day with work..... Can't wait but also nervous for some reason - god knows why..... Lots of ladies in work who have suffered lately too - one lady had 2 m/cs but she is off on hol so will have to text her, and then the colleague I work with closely lost hers at 17 weeks..... So think that's why I am kinda nervous too as u never know the reactions u will get..... Anyway enough of the negativity.  Everyone enjoy the rest of their weekend and speak to u all soon x


----------



## hubbyfan14

Hey parkerah

Thank youuu X my 1St Scan is 2moZ hun. Whasts GCRM hun? Sorry am new to this x x x


----------



## hubbyfan14

and also what does BFP mean? sorry for being a pain.. dont understand all the abbs yet xx


----------



## tracyl247

hubbyfan14 said:


> and also what does BFP mean? sorry for being a pain.. dont understand all the abbs yet xx


BFP = Big Fat Positive


----------



## hubbyfan14

lololol awhhh ty tracy, i would never have got that one hun x x x x


----------



## tracyl247

hubbyfan14 said:


> lololol awhhh ty tracy, i would never have got that one hun x x x x


NP = no problem 

take care

Tracy


----------



## 8868dee

Hubby fan: gcrm is the clinic in Glasgow we all have our treatment at . Lol

Afm hi all x Hope ur ok x I'm good just counting down the days till my scan lol


----------



## Meikle

Morning peeps..

hope everyone had a good weekend and njoyed the sunshine  

park: hope today goes ok at work, I am sure the news will taken well, you deserve it but its nice that your sensitive to other peoples feelings x

weebela: how is my cycle buddy doin?? 

afm: no sign of the wicked witch or of spotting come to mention it but cm is ever present. Despite planning not to I suspect you girls will need to send over the   this week as I had a mad plan of testing daily until thursday, hubby says no way!!! and I dont have any tests at home so I will try my best to resist..... might need to avoid shopping trip to tescos tonight though xx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: I had a lovley weekend thanks hun xxx xxx its so hard not to poas as I tried to avoid it x


----------



## catt

Meikle - I'm not the best one to disuade you as I tested early!!! I am rubbish at waiting for things.
I'm having a bad time as had some browny discharge on Sat and cramping and more black coloured discharge this morning. I decided to phone the gcrm as I just can't take this any more. I knew they would likely not be very sympathetic and say it can happen etc etc etc but I asked if they could just scan me today instead of Wed - only 2 days earlier so reluctantly they agreed. I'm only about 7 weeks so I know it is early for scans and that but if they can tell you what's going on then I think they should.
Still nervous though......
C x


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Catt hun I am sure all will be well so please try and not get too worked up (easier said than done I know) very surprised at GCRM as thought they would do everything possible to try and calm u down - will check back later to see how u r and how scan went.....

Meikle, I cant offer advice either as I tested at 8dp5dt lol.... wasnt going to but felt not great and just thought what the hell, and the next day gcrm had me in early as they thought I may have had ohss so they scanned and took bloods earlier.....

Dee glad u r well hun - not long till your scan now x

Hubbyfan - sorry I am presuming that you had your treatment at the same place we all had lol 

AFM, well thats work told and all were fine, still have a couple of people to tell who are not in..... so wed will have to do and our other office can be told on Thurs evening as we are doing a cook school thing for a night out on Thur......  Glad it is all out in the open now - have my scan tmorrow late afternoon so will let u all know how I get on x


----------



## Meikle

Catt: sorry your havin such a crappy start to the week, praying your scan goes well for you today xx

dee & Park: when did you guys test. My OTD is not till thursday, egg collection was wed 4th dont want to test too early as will freak me out, guessing you guys have been there so whens a good time


----------



## weebella

HI all
Meikle Keep calm not long now
Catt hope the scan went well
Park hope your day was good one

AFM! back to work today, trying to stay calm lol.  Still the odd cramp happening so hoping its not the wicked witch!! I do think this week is always the hardest!
hugs to everyone 
bx


----------



## hubbyfan14

No parkerah. Am in manchester hun. Came across this post for the constipAtion x


----------



## Meikle

lol hubbyfan,  I was cracking jokes about the fact that this thread appeared to be focusing on subject of pooping and worried any newbie clicking in would think we were obsessed, it seems I was right lol

congrats on your bfp huney xx


----------



## hubbyfan14

Haha lol mekile yuA right da. Bt it does get u worid lol. Had my 1st scan 2day 1heartbeat detectd!! So happy x x 2nd scan in 2 weeks x x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey meikle what transfer did u have 3 or 5 day as I tested 8 days after my 5 day transfer as got bfp straight away on a first response.  If u had 3 day transfer then I would maybe wait ..... On the 4th was that your transfer and not collection? 

Hubby fan lol re u coming across our constipation thread...... He he

Weebella u r prob right this week will be hard but those cramps can be a very good sign..... St least u r busy with being at work.

Well manages to call all my work colleagues that were off, and all is good.

Catt hoping all went well with your scan Hun thinking of u x x x


----------



## Meikle

Hi Park had a 2day transfer, egg collection 4th, put back 6th so I am 10dp 2dt, does that make a difference

Meikle


----------



## hubbyfan14

Haha yeh park lol x


----------



## parkeraah

So tomorrow u will b 11 days post transfer and only 2 days b4 gcrm blood test....hmmmm I would think a first response with fmu should so..... Dee what do u think hun?

Meikle have u googled testing 10dp2dt?

I had 5 dt with a blasto so if u had 2 days transfer then it could take 3-5 days to hatch inside?  God I really am no expert.... Let me google


----------



## parkeraah

Very mixed reports on testing at 10 days past 2 day transfer..... Some people saying they got bfp and some saying negs and then got positive the day b4 their blood test....... It's up to u but please don't panic if u get a neg as it may be too early..... But if u r gonna test I would do it in the morning with fmu..... X


----------



## catt

Well went for scan and it appears there are 2 heartbeats - so double trouble!!!!! The second baby wasn't as clear and it took longer to find it. The nurse I saw was lovely and the second nurse who came in for a go was lovely too so made me feel better. It hasn't sunk in yet - I've to go back next Wed when hopefully things will be clearer. Man, it just feels unreal!!! They said the discharge is very common so not to worry. But I will no doubt. Roll on next Wed now!!!!!!
Meikle - I first tested at 9dp3dt so 12 dpt which is what you are. But everyone is different so why not wait til Wednesday? But I know how hard it is - as you know I'm rubbish at waiting!!!
Weebella - hope you're hanging on there too!
Thanks for your kind wishes everyone - it really does help.
C x


----------



## weebella

Catt lovely news   
x


----------



## Meikle

awe catt thats fabby news  xxxxx

and thanxs for poas advice from all.  Hubby wants to leave it till thursday but I suspect I mite give in on wednesday    have terrible pains in the nether regions today and just hoping af doesnt appear before I even have a chance to settle the poas debate.....  

ps: please stick around little buddies we are so getting used to the idea of having you around xxxxx


----------



## hubbyfan14

woooohoooooo catt congrats hun x x


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah : I'm good thanks hun xxx yeah not long now till my scan 2 weeks Wednesday I will be 8 weeks exactly x x feels weird as last time I was pregnant may last year x I got to 7 weeks and then was admitted to hospital with ruptured ectopic and can't get that put of my head 

Meikle: I tested at either 6 or 7dp5dt xxx and a first response should pick it up now as if u think 10dp2dt is technically 12dpo same as 7dp5dt that is also 12dpo so I think it should show but obviously it is up to you hun xxx I also tested with first response early result test.

Hubby fan: glad the scan was good hun xxx

Catt: well done on the scan and the twinnes xxx


----------



## hubbyfan14

awhhh 886 hop it all goes well 4u hun, try not 2 stress hun jus makes it worse swty xxxx  and thank u swty xxx


----------



## 8868dee

I hope so too xxx thanks hun xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hey - happy monday everyone xx

Parkeerah: glad to hear all went well telling everyone.  Must be lovely to share it. Not planning on letting hubby do injections, don't trust him not to hurt me more!  Think I'd rather be in control haha.  Am a bit worried about work as I am full time so difficult to hide the time off, but hopefully be able to wing it.  Don't work very far from clinic  so thats a bonus. We have't really told anyone apart from my mum and best friend as hubby not keen on anyone knowing, so definitely noone in work will know, they will be thinking I'm a real skiver.

Catt:  Aw congratulations, that is amazing news, you will be over the moon.

Meikle & Weebella:  Not long to wait, must be the longest few days ever.


----------



## parkeraah

Yayyyyyy Catt fab news Hun, wee twinnies in there yayyyyyy   so happy for you x x x

Clairbella - it was only mums and dads that knew at our end too.... Gl I am sure it will be fine just don't stress x x

Hubby fan glad ur scan went well too x x

Meikle it's really not that long hun, try and wait it out but if not then take a test.......


----------



## Meikle

Morning peeps  

just to update on the    I am still resisting testing at the moment, terrified of a negative result that will send all my positive vibes running..... we have decided I will test on thursday morning before I head to the clinic that way my hubby will be here before he heads to work and can either celebrate or commiserate with me (hoping its the former of course)  just dreading the idea of sitting at home on my own on thursday waiting on that phone call!!!!  But alas what will be will be xxx

weebella how you holdin up??

and to my ever spporive ladies thanks for listening and hoping your day is brighter than the dang weather... I am headed to Glasgow to see Mrs Browns Boys tongiht with friends from work so maybe the giggle therapy will do some good


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: the giggling will deffo give u something else to think about xxx and well done u for resisting the tests xxx you are stronger than me lol xxx am hoping that it will be good news for u hun xxxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hello Ladies, does anyone mind if I join, some of you may remember me from days of old??


----------



## 8868dee

Hi crabbyaggy welcome xxx


----------



## weebella

Be strong  Meikle 
Having a wee negative day!! hopefully it will disappear soon !  On a plus sign my stools (acts refined!!!) have returned to normal


----------



## Clairabella

well done Meikle for holding out, i think I'd have caved by now...not long now


----------



## Meikle

Mornin peeps  

caved this morning as had terrible pmt last night at the show. bfn on first response and wouldnt you know just been too loo and have some spotting, its brown but I'm pretty sure af is on its way so looks like it is all over for us....  not broke down yet and heading to work shortly just need to get through the day and I am off the rest of the week. Not sure if I still need to go to clinic tomorrow for bloods though...

hang on in there guys if this isnt our time the next time will be xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Meikle I am so sorry hun, but you know stay postive as its not over till the witch has arrived.....
also there have been lots of people on here that have had spotting brown which has turned to a small bleed and they have still managed to get a bfp - just that their hcg levels where not high enough to pick up yet..... dont want to give you false hope either but its not testing day yet..... sending you over big hugs n kisses (((((( big hugs )))))) x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle I am so sorry hun x some people do get spotting and I on to get a late Bfp xxx and I hope u are one of these xxxx


----------



## weebella

Meikle still get the bloods done, GCRM will say that too.  Hope your ok    
bxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Meikle ..thinking of you    and hoping it's still early for testing. Think GCRM will still want bloods taken and it will allow them to see if there is even a small increase in HCG I suppose, which will maybe give them a clearer picture of what has gone on.

I got a BFN on my first IVF attempt and they said don't give up until proper AF as everyone is different. I'm   it turns out better for you.

I feel your pain though, I have a gut feeling my BFP has not progressed and am planning a clear blue digital test in the morning   

Been lurking and staying up to date with all your news but just not feeling like posting....but Weebella keep your PMA !! Catt great news on your twins   and welcome to the newbies .


----------



## Meikle

Ladies, 

thanks so much for the hugs and thoughts. Full wicked witch arrived and didnt make it work. Am so deserately sad   and havent stopped crying all day. Still going to GCRM in the morning I figure the bloods might tell them something so if we decide to go again we have as much info as possible. My lovely mum an dad have been over today for hugs and waiting on my hubby coming home. Planning on having a big self-indulgement weekend then back on track on monday.  

mad: sorry your feeling so negative and hoping your wrong and that damn digi test gives you a big fat positive xx

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww mad why dont u think the pregnancy is progressing hun xxx hope u r ok xxxx

Meikle : am so so sorry hun xxx take a nice break and then review your options but know we are here for u if u need us cxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Meikle...no words just lots of     .


----------



## Clairabella

Meikle: I'm so sorry I can only imagine how you are feeling right now  

Madastruck: i hope your gut is wrong, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## parkeraah

Awh meikle I can't believe it.  Bloody wicked witch.... I hope u get some answers from gcrm today......  We r all here for you if u need to talk but so glad u have a good support network at home.  Remember that gcrm have the counsellor too. (((((( HUGE HUGS ))))) x x x

Maat hope u r having a better day today hun x 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle good luck today at  gcrm and I hope you get some answers xxxx bug hugs xxx

Mad: how are u today ?

Parkeraah: hope u r ok ? X


----------



## Madasatruck

Meikle hope you are ok, been thinking about you.   Must have been horrible at the clinic today  

AFM what a long night...couldn't sleep worrying and cramped all night but CB Digi said 3+ weeks  this morning which is 5+ weeks so a great relief as I am 6 weeks tomorrow. Still crampy today but no real symptoms  (not tired, nauseas at all) so just taking each day as it comes. Cramping is ok as long as no bleeding apparently so on we go    Thanks for ongoing support. 

Hope all you ladies are doing fine......

Weebella how are you? Can't be long now surely


----------



## weebella

Big hugs Meikle  
excellent Madasatruck  

Well tommorrow is test day .  Lots of cramps still some like period pains some not.  Feels different to the last few times, but soo nervous. 

hope everyone else is fine
bxxx


----------



## hubbyfan14

good luck for 2 mozz wee xxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Well done WB for resisting this long.. Not easy! Hoping cramps are a good sign, sign of action  
Good luck


----------



## Clairabella

Madastruck:glad to hear all good and your mind is more at ease
meikle: hope you are ok    
best of luck for tomorrow wee bella   

AFM - assessment was much less awful than I thought it would be, felt like a brave soldier.

Dee and Parkeraah, hope you are both keeping well too and everyone else x


----------



## 8868dee

Mad: glad all is ok with u hun zxx

Gl tomorrow wee Bella xxx

Afm: for the last hour I have had quite strong af type pains and I'm quite worried bout it so much that in knicker watching . I have had tightenings and pulling sensation but not strong cramps like this . Im not bleeding and resting but  quite worried. Any ideas what it could be ?


----------



## weebella

Dee sound like your stomach muscles getting comfortable   try not to worry too much xx
thanks everyone hoping it goes well tommorrow. Its going to be our last try


----------



## 8868dee

I hope so weebella x Gl for tomorrow x


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee because I have cramped so much I have googled it non stop....seems like it is so common, loads of people have it and maybe a good sign that something is going on! How are your other symptoms? Sometimes my cramp serves to remind me that I am actually pregnant...roll on mornin sickness ha ha.

Early night for you and try and relax. I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah I think that wht it is thanks hun zx was just getting worried that's all but there isn't bleeding so that's a good sign x 

Goodluck todayx weebella xxx


----------



## catt

Hey, sorry, I don't get a chance to post every day.
Meikle, I'm sorry to hear the outcome. I know exactly what you're going through. It took us 5 goes before we had our DS and another 3 this time but man it takes it's toll. Look after yourself and take some time away from this til you feel stronger again.
Good luck Bella.
Mad and Dee - so you've now joined the wait for the scan bit - which I find the hardest bit!! Every twinge, cramp analysed. When is your scan Mad? There are literally hundreds of posts re cramping etc so it is very, very common. I'm just waiting for my next scan on Wed and wishing the time away while overanalysing too!
C x


----------



## parkeraah

Morn guys, wee bella hope u get good news today hun x x x  

Catt - not long then till your next scan on wed....... good luck x

maat and dee - I still get cramps too but think its just all the ligaments n stuff in there adjusting to everything moving.

clairabella - glad your assesment went well - so is that you just waiting on results then ready for your signing appt?

meikle - hope u r ok and you still have the support u need at home hun x x x x  

AFM, just the same really plodding along - was at a works night out last night at peckhams cook school in glasgow - we all had a right old laugh, cooking our own dinners lol


----------



## 8868dee

Glad u had a good night out last night parkeraah 

Catt: yeah im just waiting for my scan which is in a week and 5 days lol not tat I'm counting lol. People from other clinics seem to be getting their scans earlier than me  but at least if I have mine at 8 weeks then hopefully I should be able to see more lol . Feel like I'm going mad waiting lol


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Im sorry for gatecrashing your thread as im actually a GRI girl but i have Endo & Immune Issues (anti-thyroid antibodies) and in June i will be having my 3rd FET at the GRI after my last two transfers failed.

As i have Immune issues i asked if i could have low dose immune meds this time (clexane & steroids) but was told i wouldn't be offered clexane until our 4th transfer and steroids until our 5th transfer so basically i have to have another 2 failed transfers before i will be offered immune meds   . 

Have any of you girls been offered any meds at GRCM as i am seriously thinking of switching clinics.

Tracyx


----------



## parkeraah

sorry Tracy did not want to ignore your post hun, but I am not the right person to chat to re this..... hopefully someone will be able to help u x


----------



## weebella

Hi all well results are in BFP   so trying to stay calm 

Tracey I used Clexane and Steriod in both this and my last.  I have rheumatoid arthritis in the family and so they thought they would give it a shot.  I am pretty sure this would be the case with you too.  I havent had any immune tests as such.  Not sure if this helps? but ask away.


----------



## catt

Dee - it's meant to be at 8 weeks as you'll be able to see things more definitely but I had asked for a week early at 7 weeks as I get too anxious! Getting another at 8 weeks too  
Tracy - I am on steroids (prednisolone) and clexane. I have never been tested for immune issues but the GCRM said it costs loads to test and there's no harm taking prednisolone so just to take it anyway this time rather than do tests first - first time I've taken prednisolone in 8 go's! I was put on clexane while at the GRI and have taken this with every subsequent go. The GRI are fab too - Scott Nelson who works at GCRM works at GRI and so the protocols etc are the same. I had my DS through the GRI. They must have a reason to not put you on the steroids and clexane - ask them why they are waiting? The GCRM will likely do similar but as you are then paying lots of money for treatment there, you can say you want them - they don't do any harm. Are you paying at the GRI or NHS? If NHS I wouldn't move as GCRM is expensive and as I said the protocols are the same.
Cat x


----------



## 8868dee

Catt: yeah that makes sense x


----------



## Madasatruck

Weebella.....      you sneaked that wee sentence in there ha ha. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## parkeraah

Yayyyyy - well done Weebella - did they tell u your hcg levels? (not that it matters) x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Weebella fantasic news   .

Thankyou girls for all the information re steroids & clexane but you have confirmed what i thought and now i am even angrier   .  I have Hashimotos disease so have already tested positive for antithyroid antibodies and have had Endometriosis for almost 20yrs so no doubt have other antibodies too, my mums 4 siblings all have diabetes type 1 and my cousin has lupus so immune disorders are common in our family so it would be common sense for me to be offered immune meds considering how cheap they are and that we have been ttc for 18yrs with 2 failed IUI's, a failed IVF cycle and 2 failed FET's.

Just like GRCM the GRI have said they don't test for immunes as its too expensive so they just give them as standard, clexane in your 4th transfer and steroids in your 5th but we are only on our 3rd FET now so basically we would need to have another 2 failed cycles before they will do anything and we are private so are paying £4000 for every IVF cycle and £1000 for each FET, so basically we would need to spend at least another £5000 before we will be offered steroids worth a few pounds. 

They said Professor Nelson was away at the time of my appointment so they would put my request to him when he got back to get his opinion but my appointment was over a month ago so im not holding my breath   .

Tracyx


----------



## catt

Hey Bella,
We posted at sae time so just read your news. Congrats!!!!! 
C x


----------



## weebella

Thanks  not sure what My levels were but a strong positive . My husband took the call and did think to ask lol 
We had a chemical pregnancy the last time so still nervous.


----------



## Clairabella

Woohoo fantastic news weebella - congratulations 

Tracy, I can't help as I'm a tx newbie, but just wanted to say hi  

Hope you had a good nite out Parkeraah - yeah just waiting on results coming back, got an appointment to see Dr Gaudoin on 2nd May, then signing appointment.  They said yesterday that the waiting time for consents is only a week so I am hanging out booking that til AF arrives next just in case miracles happen and save me the £250 haha

Looking for a bit of advice from all you ivf/icsi experts on preparing myself for treatment and during treatment.  I read somewhere I should be drinking milk etc but any other tips would be gratefully received!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Weebella wen u replied I saw ur post but I missed out the sentence where u said u got ur Bfp xxx congratulations hun xxx am so so pleased for u xxx

Clarabelle: we are both in on the 2nd may as that the date i got my scan x I don't know about drinking milk I didn't do anything different just ate bit healthier hope that helps x oh and I started folic acid x


----------



## Meikle

First of all weebella; mega congrats so pleased for you both  

and to the rest of you lovely ladies thanx for your thoughts xxxxx

did something constructive today, booked our review appointment for 3rd May, hoping to get some answers and advice on what options we have. Not sure where it will take us but if we decide to cycle again I will be back to catch up with all your news, wishing you all the very best through your pregnancies and hoping to still join you at some point xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Meikle I hope your review appointment helps you decide what to do next, good luck x

Dee - what time your apt on 2nd May? we are in at 5pm. i can't wait to start now, its almost all I think about!  need to get my finger out with the healthy eating   x


----------



## catt

Clairabella - I did get caught up in the whole taking supplements thing but when you've done it as often as me then you do try and give things a boost!!! Took pregnacare conception, I was put on 5mgs of folic acid (much higher strength), vitamin B complex, Co-enzyme Q10, zinc and tried to eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice after ET (although I was not as religious about this this time). I try and eat healthily-ish but also enjoy my takeaways etc as you must have some comfort. I only stopped drinking when AF arrived. I didn't bother with the milk thing (good for protein - but just make sure you're getting a lot of protein in your diet). Main thing is try and relax and not stress over taking this and that as the best thing you can do is be as chilled as possible.
All the best for 3rd May Meikle. Hope it provides you with some answers.
Tracy - tell the GRI you want to try the steriods and clexane now - explain it as you have to us. My reasoning for agreeing to the steroids was that as I have asthma, eczema and hay fever - all of which are immune response issues, it may be that they could offer some additional support. Seems to have worked too! And there is no risks/harm to taking them so why not? I wonder if the NHS are having to cut down on the drug supports?
Cat x


----------



## catt

Sorry forgot you're private Tracy. I think as you're paying for it and they say it dores no harm you can push and demand the steroids and clexane with next FET.
C x


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle: I hope the review goes ok for u xxx xxx and yes u will be joining us soon keep thinking positive hun xxx

Clarabella: I'm in at 4.30 pm x if by chance u see me then I'm the one who's got black hair and quite short and my hubby is very tall and lanky lol he is 6ft 4 lol I am 5 ft 3 short


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys hope u have all had a good weekend.  Goes so quickly.....

I didn't bother with all the vits, eating more protein, milk etc..... Did chat to a couple of nurses at gcrm and they said there was nothing proven but if I felt better doing it then do so.

Meikle hope u r doing ok hun and your review appt goes well x x x


----------



## Clairabella

Sunday night again...... 

Hope everyone is well?

Thanks for all the advice, think I'll just try and be sensible and eat well and not stress    ..with the odd takeaway too!  What is the standard advice on exercising during treatment?  I am a big fan of body step, attack, pump etc, around 5 - 6 times a week, and don't want to cut it out if I don't have to, but at same time don't want to harm my chances.

Dee - I've got dark hair and even shorter than you...5ft 1, looking nervous in the waiting room!  you'll be so looking forward to your scan  

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clarabella: yeah am so looking forward to my first scan  only a week to go now lol x I feel poorly at te moment tho got a sore throat and chesty cough and flu which makes me feel like crap so hopefully I will be better by then lol x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Clairabella - ask when u r over, but I was a jogger and they said to me to keep going if I felt like it (but drugs can take it out of you) and from collection/transfer to limit what you do until u get your result, but in all honesty I think it depends on what nurse you get.  Personally for me I stopped my jogging (which I am desperate to do lol) and substituted for long walks and bike rides lol x


----------



## stelpo

Hello Ladies

Need a bit of advice, I'm going for the initial appts all in one day ( inc consents) at GCRM on 21st May, I know GCRM sometimes put people on (or tolerate people taking!) DHEA - I have some, but not sure whether to just start taking it, or if I should have some baseline bloods taken? Only reason I want to start now is that you need to take it for three months to be of any benefit, and we would want to cycle ASAP after signing everything up.

Interested to hear if any of you have done this?

Loving all the BFP'S  

S x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Stelpo - I have seen ladies on here taking dhea - I would email/call them and ask their advice.  dont think it would do any harm to ask them..... good luck with all your appts x


----------



## catt

Hi stelpo,
I didn't take dhea but know people that do - is it decided by your amh level? If you know that then phone gcrm and ask for advice - they will re-test your amh anyway - if it's not low you may not need it though?
Cat x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hello! I emailed dr Marco prior to treatment bcs my AMH is so low (0.8 in May 2010) and I asked if they would treat me and if there was any point in having an initial consultation. He replied saying I should take DHEA for at least three months prior to treatment. Do you know what your AMH is? If its below 10, they do a flare protocol. I have just started treatment and am waiting for my bleed after taking the Norethisterone. 

I did not have to have my AMH done again or any kind of initial assessment. They decided that my AMH would never go up beyond 10! 

So, if you know your AMH, email dr Marco and see what he thinks. He's very nice!

Good luck and keep us posted!

I'm delighted with everyone's BFPs! Many congratulations!


----------



## parkeraah

Hey apple orchard how r u doing?  Feels like ages since we last spoke...... So u r nearly ready to start again mrs?


----------



## stelpo

Thank you all so much for your replies - I didn't realise it was connected to the AMH level   I have today posted a blood sample off to them so they can have the AMH level before our appts, so I will call them next week and ask about it - feeling a little silly at the moment as I ordered them on a whim and they cost nearly £100 for the 3 month supply! And I might not need them.....  Anyone know if AMH usually correlates to FSH as I know that was good enough for my age at 6.9 last cycle? 

Getting excited now things are moving again!

S x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Yes, normally if you have low AMH, you have high FSH. I think your FSH seems fine! So, you probably don't have too low an AMH. Although I have a particularly low AMH, my FSH is not that high. In September, my FSH was 13.4. Fingers crossed your AMH is normal!


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry to hear you're not feeling good Dee   hopefully this time next week you'll be much better  

Thanks Parkeraah, I'l speak to them next week and maybe try and keep things up if I can, but bring the intensity down. xx

Apple Orchard and Stelpo - good luck with treatment xx

AFM I am expecting my results from last week back either tomorrow or wed, I am expecting DH SA to be pretty poor, but have no idea what to expect from me..from what I can gather you want the AMH level and AFC to be high and FSH to be low, is this right?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you for the good luck for the treatment. Fingers crossed for anyone else too. 

How soon after stopping Norethisterone might my bleed come? I'm a bit worried that it doesnt come! 

Thank you again xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Apple Orchard

Good luck with your tx.

I have emailed Dr Marco today to ask about DHEA.  My acupunturist suggested today I take it for a while.  Did Dr Marco tell you how many mcg to take?

JP


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

Apologies for the random post-we're coming to the GCRM this Autumn, when DH comes back from his placement in the US. We know its going to be around the 5-6k mark. But what happens if it doesn't work 1st time, but you have frosties, do you have to pay the whole amount again, or just for the transfer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wanna be mommy

Hi, I hope u guys don't mind joining me as am new to this website....today I had BFN from 1st ivf cycle at GRI and I am left with only 1 free chance to go......so probably from here it will take atleast 3-4 months for another cycle.I have already started feeling scared about 2nd cycle ....what if it turns out -ve also.....

So DH and I have already planned to save some money for private go.......can you please give me rough cost estimation of IVF at GCRM and what if I have all test results ready from recent cycle will they consider all those and deduct some money.......

I heard GRI private cost 3000 pound per cycle.......is it worth to give it a go?


Your comments will be appreciated.


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi Foxybab great question will be interesting to see the answer as my GP thought it was 3 for the price of 2 treatments - I replied I've not heard that. I have been quoted £4500 for ICSI including the drugs which are £700. DP has SSR costing £1500. I'll keep your question in mind for my consent appointment.
Re weightloss PM me and I'll give you a very good product thats great for weightloss to get you to you BMI by the time you DH returns from US


----------



## Apple Orchard

Foxy, you don't have to pay it all again. You just pay for the transfer. Good luck for the treatment. I haven't heard of three for the price of two!

JP, dr Marco told me to take 75 mg per day. He also gave me the website where to get it. It's made me a bit spotty on my back and shoulders, but not much else. It'll be worth it if it works! Even if it doesn't, I'll be very glad I tried it. I won't need to wonder abt it anymore. Have you decided to go to GCRM?

Wanna be mommy, ICSI is around 3800, plus drugs, assessment, initial consultation and any other tests you may need in advance to treatment. IVF is cheaper than ICSI. They have a good price list on their website. It might be worth checking. For us it was on,y a few hundred pounds more than the ERI.


----------



## catt

Hi all,
Just to echo Apple really - we've always paid around £4500 for ICSI at GCRM and we paid £1000 for FET - I think it's £900 odd for the transfer and then any drugs you might need on top but if you only need HRT drugs they are cheap!
Dee - hope you're feeling better.
I'm just very very anxious about my scan tomorrow as been having discharge etc. 
C x


----------



## Juniorpark

Thanks Apple Orchard, we're just trying naturally for a bit longer and I will try DHEA, if I do decide on any fertility treatment, it will certainly be GCRM.  We're still on the NHS list for RIE for a few more months until I hit 40.  I'm just not ready for the roller coaster yet!

Fingers crossed for your tx 

JPx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Catt, very good luck for your scan tomorrow. What stage are you at? I'm sure I had discharge for a while in my early pregnancy. I can't remember too well tho how long it happened for. 

Thank you JP. Good luck for you too. Maybe DHEA is all you need to make it happen for you. Fingers crossed. 

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Evening all,

Stelpo and Apple Orchard - good luck with tx
Catt - good luck at scan tomorrow xx

Wannabemommy - really sorry to hear about your BFN today, hopefully next time  

AFM - well got our results back, been recommended for ICSI as expected, my AMH levels were 18.9, so some good news at least.  Got our consultation on 2nd and consents on 3rd May then we are good to go...exciting new adventure   

xxx


----------



## stelpo

Evening all!

Just a wee word of warning, GCRM are putting their prices up with effect from May 14th - we are probably going to get around this by paying up front before then as our appt isn't until the 21st, and they are fine with this. Food for thought if you are planning to cycle soon!

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

You pay for the ivf cycle which was about 3.5 k and then pay for each frozen transfer. We paid about 1k for the actual transfer and a couple of hundred for the fet drugs,but you may not need them. 

Xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks ladies. Much appreciated. I'll see you in a few months, but hopefully you'll have moved on with nice :bfp:'s


----------



## FertileRoad

i received the new price list in the post today and yes it up for me ICSI should have been £3820 its now going to be £3865 not much of an increase but still and increase. Tomorrow big day for DP SSR at 4pm dont know about him but I am nervous for him on few things he is not to eat after 10am due to sedation he is diabetic, and cause his is diabetic and very over weight worried about that then the results, I am sure we get them that night to see if he has olympic swimmers   fingers crossed.


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys welcome to all the newbies..... Think all of your questions have been answered already.

Awful quiet in here......

Well had m/w appt today and heard babies heartbeat so all is well.....think it maybe time for me to move on now.....I will of course keep an eye on u guys as this forum will stay close to my heart...... Good luck gals and cya all later x x x


----------



## FertileRoad

congratulation pareraah xx all the best for the future xx

DP had the ssr today at 4.30 by 4.40 that was it all over - we have healthy little tads! by 5.30 they were frozen and defrosted and yippee 10 straws are now frozen. big weight off my shoulders feel so happy. DP has no pain at the moment. Could not thanks Dr Underwood, Nicole the emrologyst and kenny the anethetis and obviously clare the nurse.


----------



## parkeraah

Fab news fertile road - also glad dh is ok as I know u were worried x x


----------



## Clairabella

Aw thats lovely Parkeraah, glad all is going well xxx

Fertileroad - glad to hear all went well today


----------



## weebella

Take care Parkeraah  and glad all is well 
nice to hear fertileroad
hope everyone else is good 
I am still here just sitting patiently for my scan in Late may!! starting to relax more now!


----------



## Clairabella

Where has everyone gone?!!! Hope everyone enjoying the nicer weather today  
Glad to hear all well weebella xx

Catt - how did your scan go?x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all sorry I have been missing in action this week I have been very poorly with a throat infection and flu so as u can imagine I been feeling pretty awful x and haven't been able to speak x 

Hope everyone is ok and had a good week xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Not long now til your scan Dee!  Hope you feel better for then xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clarabella x hope so too x


----------



## Beena Berries

Hi all, thought I would speak up and say hello!

I am on 8dp2dt and slowly but surely going mad with the waiting.... Trying desperately hard not to symptom spot, but finding it all very tricky!!!

It does help to know that other people are going through the same thing.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi beena x it does make u feel mad doesn't it xxx gl with OTD xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

2ww is very difficult. Try to take your mind off it by doing some fun things. Easier said than done. Good luck for your test. 

Glad all went well with the midwife Parkeraah. It's always wonderful to hear the heartbeat. 

Dee, I hope you are feeling better today. Good luck for your scan.


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah am feeling much better now thanks apple x 
Gl with ur treatment hun xxz

Goodluck with the rest of your pregnancy parkeraah xxxx take Care xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Just popping in to see how u all r?

Dee when is your scan now?

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies..... x hugs as always x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you Dee!

When is your scan? It must be soon. I'm glad you are feeling better. 

Parkeraah, hope all going well.


----------



## parkeraah

Doing fine Apple O - although back at the southern tomorrow for another scan to check on the cluster of cysts I have on my right ovary - hopefully they will not have got any larger!

When do u start your treatment now?


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah and apple my scan was today 

So

Just had my first scan and I measure 7wk6 days so only 1 day behind  saw baby and hb and yolk sac it was amazing


----------



## parkeraah

Fantastic dee..... So happy for u..... So when is your due date then?  That will be u over to the lovely nhs now lol..... What hozzie will u be at?


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah : yep I have been released now to the NHs x I have to go tell my go tomorrow then next thing is 12 week scan. I'm due 12 December it's showed I was due 13 th december on scan but she said the baby is lying awkward and she couldn't get proper measurements she expects my dates are right x I will be at the vale of level hospital unless I am classed as high risk I'm not sure as I'm epileptic if that counts as high risk hopefully not lol


----------



## 8868dee

Al high risk labours are dealt with at paisley lol


----------



## Clairabella

Hi everyone,

Hope you all well  

Dee - thats fantastic news, I was thinking of you today when I went to clinic!  Congratulations x a lovely christmas baby   
Parkeraah - glad to hear you are keeping well, when is your due date?

I was at GCRM today and back in the morning for consents and was told I can start on day 21 of this cycle which will be 14th May!! So excited.  I will be on long protocol and Dr was really positive about our chances because of my age and AMH levels. They recommending SET but said we can make a final decision at a later date.  Not sure what to do for the best....


----------



## squarepaws

Hello Ladies, 

Just wondered if I could gatecrash, Ive been following you all for a while but didnt feel I could post until now as I have been doing iui cycles but now moving onto ivf. Its so good to hear all the positivity on this site and congrats on all the bfp's. I had my prostap injection on the 25th april and patiently waiting on af which is due tomorrow. I totally underestimated how emotionally draining this journey would be!


----------



## Apple Orchard

Welcome squarepaws, I hope you are a first time lucky girl. It is indeed very emotionally draining! What protocol are you doing? 

Got my scan tomorrow and am rather nervous. I hope there is something for them to see!

It's very quiet on here just now! So many BFPs, which is a great thing!


----------



## squarepaws

Thanks apple orchard. Fingers crossed im first time lucky, bfn were bad enough with iui, I can only imagine they would be worse after going through ivf. I'm on the agonist protocol. I'm very lucky my amh is 15, I don't have endo or pcos, my tubes are clear and have normal regular cycles. 

Is your scan for the start of your treatment or have you already started? I'm not that clued up on all the drugs yet, I feel like I have a lot to take but I know it's hardly anything compared to some.


----------



## Clairabella

Hi squarepaws, hope AF arrives tomorrow to plan!  I'm a few weeks behind you, got prostap on 14th May.  I m also on the agonist protocol, so will be able to pick your brains along the way 

Apple - good luck tomorrow with scan x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Squarepaws, I'm on day five of Gonal f. Tomorrow is day six. I'm on flare protocol bcs my AMH is so low it's practically non existent. I hope af turns up for you. Your AMH is great, so I'm sure getting eggs won't be a problem for you. That's always a relief and half the battle!

Thank you for your good lucks for my scan. 

Hope all well with everyone else xxx


----------



## catt

Hi Dee,
Great news! I' due 3rd December so we're close! But I will go earlier than that - but hopefully make it to sometime in November. 
Welcome squarepaws - I was on the antagonist protocol or short protocol as my amh is quite high - 34 or something so I over respond!
Good luck everyone!
C x


----------



## parkeraah

Clairabella my due date is 17th Oct.  All went well yesterday at hozzie cysts have went down to 5.2 cm from 8cm so hopefully they will keep reducing, they dont want them to get to 10cm as they could twist and rupture and cause terrible pain and this is the only way they will operate whilst still pg.

Cat,,,, yay another xmas baby or nearly - I was due last time on the 12th dec and ds arrived on the 17th..... very close to xmas.  Glad all was well at the scan for you.

My bubs is measuring well, and got more photos yesterday, nice as I am still not feeling movements yet so its defo reassuring.  Next scan is in 4 weeks and that is my 20 weeks scan eeekkkkkk!!!!! have way thru already....

Squarepaws - welcome to this lovely thread,,,, I have overstayed my welcome lol so on the due in forums now but like to come back and check on my wee gcrm girlies.... been a very lucky thread here so I wish u all the best for your forthcoming treatment.

Apple Orchard hope your scan goes well today hun and good luck with your treatment x

Will be keeping a close eye on you all x x x take care x x x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Parkeraah, sorry abt your cysts. I hope they go away. Glad you got more photos. Half way through in four weeks - what an achievement! 

Had my scan, and there is no follicular growth. They will probably cancel on Monday.


----------



## squarepaws

Thank you all for the lovely welcome.

Apple i was just about to wish you luck for your scan since i forgot yesterday, im sorry that the scan didnt show what you wanted. Will you get another scan on Monday? Fingers crossed that they grow over the weekend x


----------



## parkeraah

Apple Orchard - has this happened before?  What were u to start doing on Monday?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you squarepaws and Parkeraah. Much appreciated. 

I had a cancelled cycle in November 2011, but I always thought it might be bcs the treatment was started too late in my cycle. Obviously not! I'll have another scan on Monday to see if there has been any growth. I don't hold out any hope really. I feel rather devastated bcs I fear this may be the end of the road for us. 

Thank you again xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Apple I'm so sorry to hear about scan..... Try everything, brazil nuts, heat packs ( I sat with one on all the time during stimms) full fat milk.... Rest! 

Age is a ba***rd! I am praying for improvement on Monday and maybe they'll keep you going for a bit longer. Xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

MAAT - have I missed your bfp news...or did I congratulate u.... I hope I did hun - how r u keeping?

Apple Orchard, have they given u an explanation as to why your follies r not growing, I have seen lots of ladies on here with similar amh to u and still manage to get bfp's - wish u all the best for Monday - but like MAAT says try it all you never know u only need one juicy egg hun thats all it takes x


----------



## Madasatruck

Ha ha p'rah you didn't miss it, it was just so long ago, although weeks are dragging by!!!

I'm resting up at moment, first scan showed all good at 7 weeks but been bleeding this week so another scan last night at 8 wks. Baby fine but bit of blood pooling in uterus so to take it easy and hope body reabsorbs it. Bit apprehensive as you can imagine. Appears I also had 2 implanted embryos but one is an unviable sac that seems to be still growing slowly!!! Scan again next week to check progress on everything....think body just reabsorbs failing one

Anyhoo, just praying for the day I can just enjoy this! Sounds like your journey has been complicated too, initial problems all behind you now cysts giving you issues.... Hopefully monitoring scan reassuring you that all is fine.


----------



## Hope2468

Hi,

haven't been on this post for a while  but I have been checking up on anyone!

Congratulations to the many BFP! Such good news!

Apple- fingers crossed that those follies grow over the weekend!    

AFM- I guess I am on the 2ww. OTD next wednesday! Not really holding out for this time round.  Apparently, it is against the odd for me to get a BFP! My situation was that I bleed very heavily throughout stimming and that I was advised to do a freeze all. I was very upset, and just thought that I'm not even getting a chance.  So we basically went against their recomendation, and had 1 transferred back. The embie I had transferred back was the lowest quality- a 3 day 7 cell.  But hey, we never know...just hoping that it will stick!


----------



## Clairabella

Apple Orchard sorry to hear about scan, really hope things change over the weekend   

Squarepaws hope af is behaving and arrived as planned

Parkeraah thats lovely you got some new pics of bubba, its goin in so fast!

Madastruck, thats a shame you are having problems that are making you anxious, I'm hope you get reassurance that all is well and bleeding stops x

Hope - fingers crossed for you that your wee embie sticks   

So glad that it is a holiday weekend, let's hope it stays dry!


----------



## squarepaws

Apple, I wish I could share some of my amh with you 

Sounds like the worry and anxiety doesn't stop when you get a bfp! I suppose once the babies are here you worry about them for the rest of your life too, we must be mad!! Lol.

Clairabella, not much to report yet apart from prostap injection was in the bum but was fine. I haven't really had any side effects yet, a couple of headaches but nothing severe.

Afm, no sign of af! After me saying I was regular haha. Little witch is playing games. Bet she arrives this afternoon when the clinic is closed. I was hoping to get my scan on Monday but will probably have to wait till Wednesday now. Never mind an extra couple of days won't hurt. Can the prostap injection delay af does anyone know?

Hope you are all having a chilled weekend (as possible) x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Squarepaws, your comment made me cry. I wish you could too. If only it was possible ...  Thank you. I hope af shows up soon and I wish you all the very best for your treatment. I hope very much that you get a BFP. xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Oh no I'm sorry, didn't mean to make you cry! Although it's good to cry too, I've cried more in the last couple of months than the rest of my life put together. X


----------



## Apple Orchard

Don't feel bad! I cried bcs it was such a lovely thing to say. Thank you xx. I hope your treatment is going okay. What stage are you at?


----------



## squarepaws

Well af showed up today 2 days late so I'll give the clinic a phone tomorrow and see when they want me in. Think I'll get a scan and bloods just to check everything's ok then I'll start the injections, no idea what injections! I really should pay more attention. Would love to start tomorrow but think I'll have to wait till Wednesday as my drugs are at the Edinburgh clinic and they are only open mon, wed and fri. 

Apple , got everything crossed for you for tomorrow x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all hope everyone is ok xxx sorry been away for few days 

Apple I hope they don't cancel hun xxx I was a very slow responder and only expected to get 3 eggs but got 7 in end so don't give up hope hun xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Apple hope all goes well today and u get some good news hun - thinking of u x x x  

Maat omg u have had your fair share of probs haven't u ..... Glad your little bubs is hanging on in there.....

Dee how r u doing Hun - any news on your nhs dating scan as yet?

Square paws good luck starting your injections the thought is actually much worse than doing them x 

Hope good luck for your otd - hope u prove them all wrong x x x

Will keep checking on u all to see how u r doing x x x


----------



## squarepaws

Thanks parkeraah. I managed to get an appt this morning (think I may have broken the speed limit to get there on time though)! My scan was fine so they were happy to let me start injections. I don't really like doing them but had to do some during my iui treatment so I've had a little practice. I've to do another injection tonight then one morning and night tomorrow then one every evening after that. I've got my next scan next Monday to see what's happening. Getting very excited, nervous, 'what the heck am I doing' now!

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you Dee and Parkeraah, I much appreciate your thoughts. Unfortunately, my cycle was cancelled. There was still absolutely nothing. I shall move on now and see where we go from here. Good luck Dee and Parkeraah with the rest of your pg. I hope it goes very smoothly. 

Squarepaws, good luck for your treatment. I hope you get your BFP. 

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Sending you a massive hug apple x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you x


----------



## weebella

Sorry to hear Apple . Big hugs and take care
bx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh apple orchard I am so soz to hear that.  Wish u all the best too for your future x x x


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry to hear that apple   xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you all. Your thoughts are much appreciated. I wish all of you the best in your treatment and pg. xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Apple: hunnie I am so very sorry xxxxx I hope there is something they can do for u xxx

Mad: wow u t going thru it at moment xxx I hope all is well and u r not bleeding anymore xxxx

Parkeraah :  I have my first m/w tomorow so I presume my scan will be booked by her shortly after


----------



## parkeraah

Good good - dee - enjoy and let us know when your dating scan is.

good luck everyone else - will keep coming on for updates x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thought I'd join the thread as half way through my 3rd cycle of IVF, but first through GCRM. My last cycle I actually didn't post in the forum at all as part of an attempt to stay away from computers and googling IVF every 5 minutes! However, I'm feeling a bit wobbly today, and having just spent an hour googling stuff I've decided I might be better just joining a forum instead!

Apple - I'm really sorry about your cycle being cancelled. Hope you’re doing OK.

I'm on day 8 of stims (menopur 200 iui), having had prostrap injection on 25th April (same day as you Squarepaws I think - but my period came a bit earlier so think I might be a couple of days further along on stims?). Had scan today and had 9 follicles on right side (6 x 6-9, 1 x 10, 1x 12 and 1x 13) and 5 that they could see on the left (2 x 6-9, 2 x 10, 1 x 13), though my left ovary was hiding a bit so they said there could be more. So I feel like I should be pleased. 

However, on my last 2 cycles I seemed to have way more follicles than eggs. Cycle 1 I had 18 follicles day of trigger, but they only got 7 eggs (of which only 4 mature), and cycle 2 had 12 follicles but only 4 eggs. Apparently they drained them all, but at the last cycle they said a lot were just fluid filled, a bit like cysts. So I'm spending unnecessary and fruitless time googling follicle sizes and trying to work out how many of them might actually contain eggs and worrying about whether the small ones will catch-up at all. This is clearly madness, but I can't seem to stop myself. Please will someone else tell me to leave the bloody google alone?!

On the plus side, I’m finding it a lot less stressful going to GCRM (via the Edinburgh Clinic mainly) than it was at the ERI. Not having to walk past pregnant women in their nighties smoking cigarettes outside the maternity ward is definitely a boon!


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you Edinburgh1. I totally agee abt the Edinburgh clinic. It was a bit of an insensitive design! One time I was going to the clinic, there was a woman in labour in an ambulance. Not really what you want to see or hear on your way in. Good luck for your treatment. Can't really comment, other than to say that on one cycle there, it looked as though I had three follicles, but I only got one egg. The other two were filled with fluid. Perhaps it's quite common. Hopefully that won't happen this time.


----------



## squarepaws

Hi Edinburgh1,

Yes you are a little bit ahead of me, im on day 5 of stimms. Im such a wimp with the needles, I think to much about it and they are nothing really and the actual needle is tiny. I have no probs sticking needles in other people but not so confident when it comes to sticking them in myself. 

I have no idea about follicles and amount of eggs im afraid. Ive only tried iui so far and that was the opposite cos we were only allowed 2 mature follicles or the cycle would be cancelled. When is your next scan?

I have been feeling a bit emotional the last few days, i think its all just hitting me and im a bit overwhelmed by it all. Anyway, I got a wisdom tooth removed this morning so thats something else to think about. On a plus all im able to eat is puddings   such a hardship!


----------



## squarepaws

Forgot to ask Edinburgh1, are you on the agonist protocol? Im on menopur 200 iui also.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Squarepaws - Don't worry about being a wimp with the needles. My first cycle I looked like a pin cushion and was quite bruised 'cos I kept hesitating and just slightly stabbing myself but not actually getting them all the way in! But no bruising at all this time - have turned into a pro at injecting myself. Um, I can never remember which protocol I'm on! But it's the long one - where you get the Prostap injection first to 'shut you down', then start stims on day 1 or 2 of your next period. Is that the agonist one?

I sometimes wonder if we should have tried IUI first, but no one ever offered it to us, which is a bit weird as we're unexplained infertility, so you'd think it would be worth trying before moving onto the really expensive option. Maybe if this cycle doesn't work I'll ask about it.

Next scan is on Monday, which is I guess is day of your first scan? They said today that EC will likely be Wednesday or Thursday of next week, though Thursday would be odd as surely that would mean ET on Sunday, and I'm guessing they're not open then.

Trying to do some work this afternoon to distract myself and keep me off google!


----------



## squarepaws

Sounds like we are on the same protocol. Yep ive got a scan on Monday. They are officially closed on Sundays but they do et if need be on a Sunday. 

IUI only has around 10-14% success rate so its difficult to weigh up against IVF as it is much cheaper. We really struggled to decide what to do for the best after we got the third bfn. I really felt like a failure as i hadnt manage to get pregnant through iui but at the end of the day we want a baby and if we need more help to get it then so be it. I dont think any decision is better or worse but we felt the higher success rates with ivf were the better option for us.

All go on Monday then, I think Clairabella has her prostap injection then


----------



## Clairabella

Hi,

Yeah squarepaws I have my prostap injection on Monday - eek!  Is it sore ladies?  I am the biggest wuss in the world and already panicking about it   

I am on the same protocol as you both, Edinburgh - not long til EC now  

Best of luck on Monday at scans

anyone tried EMLA cream to numb for injections?  I'm thinking of ordering some "magic cream" for my injections - told you I was a wuss!

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend. We are up at 6am to drive to Blackpool to take DD and friend to Pleasure Beach for her birthday..getting prostap on her actual birthday!  Hope the side effects dont kick in too quickly as I have family and friends over on Monday nite


----------



## Edinburgh1

Clairabella - If you were ever on the contraceptive injection, prostap much the same as that. They inject your bum, but quite high up. It didn't hurt much. And don't worry too much about side effects - they vary a lot from person to person and you might end up not having any. I had short protocol for my first round because I was so scared of the side effects from down regging. But then when I had long protocol second time round, I didn't actually have any side effects at all! And was same this time with prostap, so I've been lucky. In fact, worst side effect so far is that I seem to be quite spotty since taking the menopur. 

I've never tried cream to numb the injections. If you're on menopur, the needles are really small and it's not as bad as you imagine. I find it easiest to sort of pinch and inch out of my tummy and put it in there. I would also recommend doing it fairly slowly and deliberately, especially to start with - as per my previous post, I ended up jabbing myself a lot with false starts when I first started doing them! And if worst comes to the worst, get your partner to do it for you - I did that quite a few times my first round 'cos I was a bit shaky and nervous about the whole thing. 

Good luck with the prostap though and fingers crossed you don't get too many side effects!


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All
Thought I'd join this forum as we've just started the Flare Protocol @ GCRM.
We did start with ARGC in London as it seemed the best in UK for our needs
Basically my age, but after much time, money & effort-6 month- we'd never got
past blood test. So due to time not being on our side we moved closer to home.
GCRM have told us, due to my age, our chances are slim using my eggs to conceive 
but we have to rule this out before moving to ED, which we've discussed and are happy
to do. I know I sound quite clinical about it all, but it's my way of dealing with rubbish odds
and trying to stay positive 
Soooooo, had Prostap injection yesterday morning, totally fine, sat in chair and nurse pinched
a wee bit of tummy & injected it while I sat there! Have felt fine....so far & start injecting myself
tomorrow.....think this will be when the fun begins. I'm hoping if I can do it once without breaking
into an anxious sweat I'll be ok 
Really nice reading about your journeys so far, all very supportive & great advice. Really like the GCRM
set up, do put your mind at ease and honest nice staff. ARGC were awful.
So hope it's ok to join the gang & keep you posted my escapades 
Is anyone having acupuncture or changed their diet exercise during treatment? Just read yesterday
some exercise can have negative effect on IVF
Have a good weekend all
T x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello and welcome Tracey42. GCRM do seem really nice. I only have ERI to compare them to, but I came out of most of my ERI appointments really stressed, largely because of having to wait around for ages in a room full of other stressed people and not having things explained to me properly. But touch wood that hasn't happened once at GCRM. I also rang the out of hours number yesterday, because I hadn't had my blood test result back (I suspect because I'm sort of between mobile phone numbers due to Carphone warehouse nonsense!). I expected them just to tell me it was probably fine and to ring back today, but the guy who answered couldn't have been nicer and more helpful. He said he was on his way home but would log in at home and check for me and ring back in 10 mins, which he then did. So so far, they've been excellent.

On the exercise and diet front - I've tried different things with different cycles and in the end concluded that I should just do what makes me feel comfortable. I think there has been one US study that suggests if you do very heavy exercise (whatever that means) it might lessen chances in IVF. But I've also read that the results of that are disputed, and it's only one study. At ERI, I asked about exercise, and they said I should 'keep it moderate', which to be honest I didn't find at all helpful, because what's moderate for one person isn't for someone else. I generally go to Zumba, spin and body balance classes and also go jogging, so wasn't clear which if any of those would be 'moderate' for me. So this time I asked again, and they just said to do whatever you normally do up to the time of the Egg collection, and then take it easier while you're waiting for transfer and on the 2WW (which makes sense to me as I guess you might be a tiny bit pregnant at that point, but also because I've been a bit tender for a week or so after the egg collection, so sit ups or anything very intense would probably have been uncomfortable). So for first week of stims, I basically just did whatever I felt like. However, I haven't actually done anything for a few days now, partly 'cos I've been busy and partly just 'cos I'm now quite bloated and don't really feel like it. So I'll probably give it a rest and just go for some brisk walks or something instead over next couple of weeks. But if I'd felt like it, I would have done stuff this week - I may yet go for a run this weekend, who knows.

On the diet front, I decided I already eat fairly healthily and since our causes of infertility are undiagnosed, I didn't see the point in adopting an extreme diet. Again, I felt like it would stress me out more than help. So the only things I've really done is cut down caffeine (no caffeinated coffee and mostly drinking decaf tea, though am still having a couple of caffeinated cups of tea a day to keep me awake!) since a few weeks before prostap and cut out booze since downregging.  But that's just me, so if you decide it would help your particular situation or help you feel more in control of things, then go for it. There are lots of very different stories and views on here, but from what I've read I don't think you actually need to completely cut out booze - I just find it simpler to do that rather than having to stop myself having a second glass, which probably actually means I'm fairly weak willed about these things! Same with caffeine - previous cycles I've cut it out altogether, but from what I've read you don't actually need to do that and it's more lots of coffee that's potentially a problem, maybe. But all these things are only maybe associated with slightly lower chances for some people - so as I keep saying, this time I decided to take it all with a bit of a pinch of salt and do what I felt comfortable with. 

Acupuncture apparently helps some people, but I feel like I've got enough needles to deal with at the moment personally! But that said there are quite a lot of positive stories on here about acupuncture from others.


----------



## squarepaws

Clairabella, good luck with the prostap injection tomorrow, you'll be fine.

Edinburgh1, hope your scan goes well.

Hope everyone's well and has had a good weekend x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Just about to head off for scan. Squarepaws - hope your scan goes/went well. Ciarabella - good luck with the injection. Thinking of you both. 

I'm now at the point where I'm feeling pretty bloated and struggling to concentrate on anything else, so work will be interesting rest of the week (or as much of the week as I manage before EC) ...


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hi. Just to say scan went OK - just waiting on blood test results to see if it will be Wednesday or Thursday for EC. I'm hoping they can hold on 'til Thursday to give me an extra day of stims, as I have a few follicles that are just a wee bit behind 16mm, which I think is minimum 'mature' follicle size - is that what others have been told?


----------



## squarepaws

Glad your scan went well Edinburgh1, are they going to phone you later to let you know when to go in for ec? Also do you stop taking stims now?

My scan went well too, think I had 12 follicles on one side and 9 on the other. I can't remember all the sizes but there was a couple at 14mm so I'm back on wed for another scan and they think maybe fri for ec. I was getting worried cos I don't feel bloated at all but they recon by wed I will.


----------



## Edinburgh1

12+9 is a great number Squarepaws. They apparently grow about 2mm a day, so you might well be ready for EC on Friday. My Oestrogen levels were 10,300 today, so I'm taking one more lot of Menopur this evening (to try and give the follicles that were 14/15mm time to catch-up) then taking the trigger tomorrow evening, nothing on Wednesday, and in to GCRM at 7.30am Thursday for EC. 10,300 is twice as high as they were on my last round at same point, so I'm really hoping that means there are more actual eggs in there an not just lots of empty follicles! Fingers crossed I get 3rd time lucky!

Ciarabella - how was your prostap? Hope not too sore.


----------



## Edinburgh1

P.S. they let me take the bit of paper with the note of all the follicle sizes home with me (I asked, 'cos I like to have things written down!). So if you want you should ask - it can be quite useful for future rounds, so you can see how they compare and have a slightly more informed discussion with your doctor about it.


----------



## 8868dee

Wow so many new people in here x I have been taking a back seat a bit as I have been released from gcrm now and am awaiting my 12 week scan 

I have to say I love gcrm is the best and I personally wod not go anywhere else for treatment whether it worked or not x gl to all who have just started or about to start treatment x


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Edinburgh 1 - thanks for the reply - going to keep up the acupuncture and ease off on the exercise, for the coming month.
Sounds like everything is going well and to plan , very exciting! 
Eventhough I'm not sure what you and Sqaurepaws are discussing I know it will all become clearer to me in the next couple of days. Hi Squarepaws.
This is day 3 of injections, I'm managing to inject myself, doesn't hurt but I feel grim - constant headache, queasy and generally out of sorts. Any suggestions apart from painkillers, to make me feel better?
Back on Friday morning for a scan, can anyone tell me what they'll be looking for?

Have a good day all
T  x


----------



## squarepaws

Dee when is your nhs scan? Bet you cant wait to see your little bundle again!

Hi Tracey42, I think you might be on a different protocol than Im on. Are you on Menopur injections? As for the scans I think they are looking for follicle growth, amount and size of them. I meant to take a copy of all the sizes but totally forgot as i think i was a bit excited at seeing them on the screen! I think 16mm is the size of a mature follicle as during iui you were only allowed a max of 2 16mm follicles or else the cycle would be cancelled. I really dont ask enough questions, i didnt even realised what the blood tests were checking for! Thanks Edinburgh1 I now know its oestrogen levels, they said mine are 6,500 and they seem quite happy with that. Im not sure what you can do Tracey to feel better I have felt ok on the injections although today im feeling a bit rough but I think that may be due to the pain killers ive been taking for my tooth rather than the injections. 

Edinburgh1 thats fab that youre in on Thurs! Are you excited or nervous or both? Do you have to take the trigger at a certain time? Sorry for all the questions this all new and im learning as i go. Im back to work tomorrow night (ive been lucky and been off for the last 2 weeks) and i was thinking if im in for ec on fri it would prob be wed night i would take the trigger. 

I havnt started any acupuncture and am still exercising as normal just now but will prob stop after et. I asked at the clinic about exercising during the 2ww and was told to carry on as normal but i think psychologically for me if it didnt work i would maybe blame myself because i done a press up or something! Sounds stupid i know but i can live without exercise for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 8868dee

Tracie the scan should be to see how the follies are growing you should also have blood taken to see your estagoen levels x to see if our levels match what they see at scan x

Square paws : I haven't got a date yet but should know by Thursday at my midwife app x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Tracy - it's all a bit mind boggling when you first start. I asked lots (and lots) of questions and spent an unhealthy amount of time googling things (not recommended) until I got my head around follicles, oestrogen levels, etc. your oestrogen levels should basically double every 48 hours. So mine on Friday were 3,200 and by Monday were 10,300 (i.e. tripled in 3 days). As this wasn't too high (they have to make sure they don't get too high in case of Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome, where your ovaries go into overdrive and you can end up poorly), they let me take one more menopur injection yesterday to try and bring the follicles that are a bit behind up to mature level (I had 5 at 14 or 15mm, and as Squarpaws says, should be about 16+ mm if mature. They grow about 2 mm a day at this stage). As I say, 10,300 is about twice as high as my levels were at same point in last 2 cycles, so I’m really, really hoping that means there are more eggs. Apparently levels are usually around 1000 per mature egg – which would be about right for my last cycle (oestrogen was around 5000 day of trigger, and I got 4 eggs). 

I'm taking the trigger injection (ovitrelle) tonight - in 10 minutes in fact! Then you get 36 hours with no injections. The trigger is the one they tend to be most precise about the time you take it - if you take it too early or too late I think it can muck up timing of your egg collection, which isn't good from clinics point of view trying to manage different patients. 

I am both excited and nervous about the EC. I know it’s quality and not quantity, and there are lots of lovely stories on here about people getting BFPs from 1 or 2 eggs, but I’m still really really hoping that we get more good eggs this time – otherwise I think I sort of feel it’s diminishing returns and that it’s never going to work. Even though that’s not particularly logical. 

I think I have been lucky in that I haven’t had many side effects. Though I was quite mood swingy this weekend – stropped out of the flat twice for reasons I couldn’t remember an hour later! I was a bit headachy at points though, but just drank lots of water ‘til it went. I’ve also been sitting with my jeans undone ‘cos of bloating! Wore tights today, which is a much better plan!

8868dee – it’s really lovely to hear from someone it worked for! Hope you get scan date soon.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Trigger shot now administered! Had to make my husband supervise, just to make sure I did it right!


----------



## Clairabella

I just typed a big long reply and it disappeared before posting       

Edinburgh - well done on trigger shot - not be long now, I hope you have lots of lovely eggs    

Squarepaw- that's great news on your follies, when you you trigger shot now?

Tracey - welcome,  I had prostap yesterday so not far behind you on that but I am on a long protocol so won't start stims until day 2 or 3 after bleed.  I'm sorry to hear you feel rotten, hope things improve.

Dee - nice to see all is going well with you  

I couldn't make it on yesterday - had 20 people over for DD birthday so glad to hear all scans etc went well.  Prostap went fine, I didn't do my party trick of fainting!  They advised any side effects I will get will make themselves known within 48 hours?  Was that the case with you guys?  I just feel slightly hungover, like the day 2 feeling you get where you are on the mend but still don't feel right..it's like my twenties all over again    I am hoping that is as bad as it gets   

I asked the clinic about exercise and they advised to continue as normal all the way through but to listen to my body.  I go to a lot of step, attack and pump classes etc so will carry on for now and reduce the intensity as I start to feel worse, and then think again after ET but I'd like to carry on if I can.  That could all change tho....

I am now off to indulge my "hangover" with some chocolate xxxx


----------



## squarepaws

Hope youre feeling a bit better today clairabella.

I had another scan and bloods today and all looking good so I'm booked in for ec on Friday! I've not to take any menopur tonight but need to take the ovitrelle at 1930 which will be fun because I'll be half way to work, I'm going to have to stop in a lay by to do it, lol.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Good luck for Friday Squarepaws! And with your ovitrelle tonight!


----------



## squarepaws

Thank you, just checking did you do the trigger in your tummy? I don't really want to drop my trousers in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Yes, I did it in my tummy, so no need for trouser dropping!


----------



## Clairabella

Edinburgh - good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well, what time are you in? xxx

Squarepaws - poor you having to do your injection enroute to work!    

so exciting for both of you I can't wait to get to the stage you are both at xx

Feeling kinda crappy today, had a wee bubble over nothing then felt ridiculous!  DH brought home tablet and fudge from Hamleys so that cheered me right up    I deserve it since I was at body pump at 7am this morning


----------



## Edinburgh1

Ciarabella - in really early, 7.30am. Travelling from Edinburgh so will be 6am rise. Urgh. 

I haven't felt too bad last couple of days, but Friday to Monday my emotions were zig-zagging all over the place. Had to work from home Monday afternoon in case of crying/uncontrollable rage at work! Won't be long before you're at EC though, and then oestrogen settles right down I think.


----------



## Clairabella

Edinburgh - Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight - that is an early start!  Who does the EC at clinic?x


----------



## Edinburgh1

One of the doctors, but not sure which one. Will let you know. Best thing is that you get a private room after - my first 2 rounds at ERI there are just curtains, and I had to listen to other people's either amazing or very sad experiences while I was coming round, which wasn't great! Your own experience enough to deal with I think.


----------



## stelpo

Hello girls

Have first appt at GCRM on Monday, getting a little bit excited about starting again I think....pretty sure I will be on flare protocol, do you have any idea of the timescales involved for that? I've only done short protocol before ( in Aberdeen) but am thinking as Monday will be day 21 for me, there may be an outside chance we could start straight away, we have already got all the bloods they need, and have all 3 appointments on the same day, so I'm hoping they will let us start  , just organising time off work for EC/ET is hard for me as I need about a months notice to book time off, so I'm trying to guesstimate when that might be, prob not the best plan but the only one at the moment! I had textbook response to stims on SP, so I'm hoping I will have a pretty average timescale again?

Been lurking for a while, some lovely BFP stories on this thread, everything crossed for us all  

S x


----------



## squarepaws

I managed to get the trigger shot done although I was nearly caught by a family who were out for a walk! I did feel a little dodgy but I just got on with it no messing about this time. The pen injectors are so much easier to use I think. I was only to do 14 clicks so not the full dose which felt a bit strange as in the past I've always taken the lot. 

Edinburgh best of luck tomorrow, will be thinking about you x

Clairabella it won't be long before you're at this point, time has flown by for me 

Hi stelpo, you might be able to start on Monday but think it might depend on your drugs. I signed the consents on the Monday and had prostap on the wed but that was time to get drugs delivered. I know they sometimes have extra at the clinic and just swap them once the drugs come in so you might be lucky.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I've been very quiet recently but always check in to see how you are all getting on. It's great to see so many people doing well. 

Bit of a random question, but does anyone know if Marco Gaudoin is about at the moment or on holiday?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## squarepaws

Hello sugarpielaura, this is probably no help but he was there last week but not sure about this week as I have only been to the Edinburgh clinic.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hi Sugarpeilaura,

He was definitely around on Tuesday evening, as I rang him with a random question about my ovitrelle! I've run him with random questions after hours a couple of times - he is very nice.

Squarepaws - glad you managed your trigger, in spite of awkward location!

Stelpo - I can't get my head round which protocol is which at GCRM! At ERI they just talked about short (straight to stims) and long (downreg then stims). Is the flare one the one where you get prostap and then start on stims when you bleed? If it is, then I have just been on that one - started on 25th April with prostap and egg collection today, so it's just been around 3 weeks for me. But I think it depends how long it takes you to have period after prostap - can be a few days longer than it was for me.

Just setting off for Glasgow as soon as husband has woken up enough to drive. Fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Just back from Glasgow (actually at pretty much the same time as we got back from ERI last 2 times - seemed much more efficient and not so much unnecessary waiting around at GCRM). All went well - got 9 eggs, which I'm really pleased about (2 more than on my first round and 5 more than last time). Obviously tomorrow still key though - they're ringing 9.30/10 to let me know how many fertilised. That's the bit I find most nerve wracking about the whole thing. Then will be either 2 day transfer on Saturday or 5 day on Tuesday, if we're really lucky and we have enough good ones on Saturday to risk going to blast stage. 

The whole things was very smooth - I really really appreciated having a private room and not overhearing how everyone else who was in had got on. And all the staff were really friendly and put me at my ease. The anaethsetist was so good at distracting me from what was happening that I didn't actually register I was drifting off, so the first thing I said when I came round was 'I don't think I'm asleep yet', only to be told it was all done and dusted already! I also felt that they must have used a bit less heavy sedation than my last 2 rounds, as I came round much more quickly and wasn't slurring my words and falling asleep again lots - though my husband tells me I did repeat myself 3 times to the same nurse, so my short term memory must have still been slightly affected!

So you'll be in really good hands tomorrow Squarepaws - really hope it all goes well for you. 

Now just keeping everything crossed for good fertilisation rate   - if not, I will probably be considerably less upbeat in my post tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Well done Edinburgh, 9 eggs! That's fab. I've been checking on here every 10 mins waiting on hearing how you got on. The private rooms are great, I've been in them 3 times already but never been sedated so didn't spend much time in them. Can you remember how many people were in theatre with you? Hope you are feeling ok now and not too uncomfortable and I'm sure your eggs will be busy tonight 

I really should be sleeping after my night shift but I can't, I'm totally wide awake lol x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello, 
I think there were 5 - the anaesthetist, the doctor, the embryologist, a nurse and a healthcare assistant. I've got my feet up just now but quite bored already so might even do a bit of reading for work!


----------



## Clairabella

Great news Edinburgh - you must be pleased with 9 eggs, here's hoping they are fertilising away as we speak, I couldn't wait to get home to hear how you got on!!  Glad to hear the experience wasn't too unpleasant and hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable

Squarepaws - your turn now! had a wee chuckle at the family walkers strolling by.  Hope it all goes well in the morning xx

Welcome stelpo, sorry I can't help on timescales for flare protocol, I am on long protocol and waiting for bleed following prostap so I can get baseline scan and start stims on day 2 or 3.  I am sure if you call them they will tell you if they are likely to start you right away.  They didn't order my drugs until i'd had prostap and they said they also keep a small store in the clinic in case you are a slow responder and need extra drugs.  I am the same trying to work out when to take time off, I have guesstimated just after the holiday weekend, assuming I don't take ages to bleed and then respond to stims


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Edinburgh 1 - thats such great news  , how are you feeling? It's nice to hear a description of what theatre is like as, if I get to that stage, its the thing I'm most worried about - suffer badly from 'white coat syndrome', anything to do with hospitals etc my blood pressure goes through the roof... . It sounds like the whole experience was stress free. Have they told you when you should consider going back to work?

Hi Stelpo - I'm on the flare protocol, started 28th April: 9 days of taking Norethisterone, gap of 5 days, then on 5th day Prostap injection, two days later started Gonal-F injections, apart from headaches it's been fine so far. Tomorrow is day 6 of stimms and I'm at GCRM early doors tomorrow for bloods and scan. So far that's 20 days and fingers crossed if the results are promising tomorrow it may be a little longer. GCRM are great, very helpful and always get back to you quickly.

8868dee - thanks for the explanation - much better than my self diagnosis via Google 

Clairebella - feeling much better thanks though didn't know Ibuprofen was a no-no and took a few tablets over the last couple of days, will see what the nurses say tomorrow.

Squarepaws - good luck tomorrow! 

Have decided to lay off the gym for the next wee while as everything I do is high impact, so will stick to weights and possibly some swimming eventhough I find it really boring unless it's on holiday.  Acupuncture yestestday and that's it, hope tomorrow goes well.

Have a good night everyone, and positvie energy to all who have things on tomorrow

T x


----------



## Clairabella

Tracey - I have terrible "white coat syndrome" and basically a terror of any blood/needle or medical procedure, so agree it is good to know that it is not an awful experience.  Good luck tomorrow for your scan x


----------



## squarepaws

Thanks everyone, I'm starting to stress a little so I'm heading for a bath and an early night, it's been strange not taking an injection tonight! 

Edinburgh hope you've just relaxed today fingers crossed for good news tomorrow x

Tracey, good luck with scan tomorrow x

Hope everyone else is well x

Ps. What's the story with ibuprofen cos I've taken a few this week?


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Tracy and Clairabella - I don't think any of them had white coats - just green scrubs! And as I say, did everything they could to put me at my ease. Still obviously a bit nerve wracking being wheeled into theatre, but everything happens pretty fast after that, and you're waking up and being wheeled to recovery before you really know it.

Squarepaws/Tracey - I don't know what the deal is with ibuprofen exactly, but they do suggest you stick to paracetamol for painkillers. I'm sure it's just precautionary though - sure taking a few won't have done you any harm at all. 

Tracey - hope scan goes well and everything as you expect. 

Squarepaws - hope you manage to relax this evening. What time are you in tomorrow? I think I was first one into theatre this morning, hence the horrendously early start!

I'm slightly dreading phone call tomorrow - know I will feel sick when I answer it. Got everything crossed for good news!

Hope everyone sleeps well tonight.

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

I'm in at 7:30 so an early start too, we are leaving home at about 6, not sure if I'll sleep much tonight but have got all weekend to catch up. Hope they don't leave you waiting to long tomorrow Edinburgh x


----------



## stelpo

Tracey42 - thank you! i spoke to Marco about taking DHEA and he told me I would be on flare with the rough run down of times, but i didn't have time to write it down....did you get any side effects with the norethisterone? If they do start us next week, it would mean taking it when we are away on holiday so I don't really want to be feeling crap, but other than that, the times work quite well as we would be back in plenty time for starting stimms - fingers crossed.

S x


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Stelpo - sorry to say I felt like a crazy lady with the Norethisterone, I took it while I was on holiday, which was a city break (Berlin)and each day was crammed full of sightseeing etc. Think this intensified how I was feeling as there was no real relaxation until we stopped to eat and drink. Bodily I felt fine, was all emotional, so my only advice would be to relax on holiday . But that was me, you may take it and not even notice! So far that's the only negative...

I read a couple of threads on other sites about how Ibuprofen should be avoided as it can intefere with treatment, though I couldn't find anything specifics so stopped taking it just in case, paracetamol now, and think Edinburgh 1 is right, don't think it will cause any harm or we would have been adviced by GCRM. 
Will check tomorrow and will probably be told to stop reading things of the internet.

Clairabelle - there's two of us - and I thought I was the in the white coat syndrome gang alone!

Night all
T x


----------



## stelpo

Aargh, I did the crazy lady thing on Clomid many years ago - thats why DH is now ex-DH    Really don't want to go through that again....oh well, will wait and see what they say! Thanks for the warning though...

S x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
Just had the call (David, the embryologist - different one from yesterday but again really nice). 5 normally fertilised, 1 abnormally fertilised, 3 didn't take. Apparently the 3 that didn't take look mature, but they can't be sure if they matured in the night and 'missed out' on fertilisation window, or if they're abnormal and that's why they didn't fertilise. If by tomorrow morning we have 4 still going and 3 are top quality, they will transfer at blastocyst stage on Tuesday. So now another 24 hours of keeping everything crossed for that!! But good news, I think, for now. First round, 3 fertilised and all made it to day 3, and second 3 fertilised and 2 made it to day 3, so I'm hopeful we will have 3 tomorrow - though of course it's really unpredictable and it might not work that way at all this time. 
Squarepaws - thinking of you this morning. Hope it all went well.
xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Tracey - my DP has whitecoat syndrum too. when he went downstairs for the SRR op the staff were great we had a private room, bed, sink, toilet and two chairs plus telly. Staff were in and out all the time making sure everyone was ok even me did I want tea/coffee and toast. They surgeon came in discussed everything that was going to be done, then the embryologist also with all the details and then the anaesthetist. While op was being performed I was offered to either sit in the room or sit out in the lounge - I went there to check and do some phonecalls. Again the surgeon came out and spoke to me gave me all the details and then the embryologist also, next we were both back in the room and offered tea and toast again. DP had it all but I could not I was more worried than him. Treatment from the staff is fab cant do enough for you but in the background if you know what I mean. 

Fingers crossed for you scan today x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Right, I need suggestions for distracting myself for next 24-72 hours (depending on when transfer ends up being!). What works for other people? I'm a combination of absolutely no attention span, so really struggling to work, but also really bored and sick of just watching rubbish TV! Anyone got any better suggestions?! I'm driving myself slightly bonkers and just keep ending up spending hours online googling stupid statistics that won't tell me if it's going to work for me or not anyway.


----------



## FertileRoad

why don't you clean out all the kitchen cupboards including the fridge or clear out the wardropes and donate some of your clothes to charity that way your freeing up space in your wardrope for new clothes and helping others. fingers crossed for the wait x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks FertileRoad - good suggestion! Given the weather, I think I may spend the weekend clearing out cupboards, unless of course I have the ET tomorrow in the end, which is entirely possible. 

Squarepaws - thinking of you. Really hope EC was OK.  

Tracey - hope scan was OK too.


----------



## Edinburgh1

P.S. I keep meaning to ask everyone what the 'bubbles' are? Is sending someone a bubble like poking them on ******** (but more friendly, presumably)?


----------



## squarepaws

Hi there, sorry I meant to post as soon as I got home but I got so cozy on the couch I fell sound asleep. All went well, they managed to get 11 eggs so we are all pleased about that. The whole ec thing went so quickly and everyone was lovely. I enjoyed my tea and toast after it as I had missed my cup of tea first thing. I've had a little bit of discomfort down below so have taken some paracetamol for that. Just got to wait for the phone call tomorrow morning to see if they've fertilised overnight then it will be Monday before they know the quality. I think they said it would be Monday or Wednesday for transfer all going well. Looks like this could be a long weekend! I'm going to stay snuggled on the couch watching DVDs and eating donuts for the rest of the day and take advantage of being pampered! 

Fab news Edinburgh, bet you were pleased with that call! Think I will be very anxious waiting for mine. Hope they continue to do well overnight 

How was the scan Tracey?


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Good news all round today by the sounds of it. Squarepaws and Edinburgh1, great to hear everything has gone to plan and will keep everything crossed for you both over the weekend. Waiting is horrible, but at least it's waiting for something you really want and not something awful - like the dentist - hope none of you are dentists 

My scan went well, one ovary has responded well, the other not, but that could improve, lining measurements are in the required range so I'm still hanging in there, first hurdle crossed. I think the follicle measurements were 6-9mm, does anyone know if that's heading in the right direction? Back in on for another scan Monday morning - hurdle No.2.

I asked about taking Ibuprofen and it's completely fine

FertileRoad - it's good to hear us nervous types are well looked after, how are things, whens your next appointment?

This weekend I'm doing nothing, just relaxing and catching up on my Sky+, I think it was Squarepaws DVDs and donuts combination, sounds sooooo nice.
If anyone wants to chat I'll be popping in and out to say hi

T x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Squarepaws - that's great! Fingers crossed they're all getting busy in their petri dishes and you'll have good number of fertilised ones tomorrow. 

Tracy - that also sounds really good. I don't think it matters too much what size they are at your first scan - it's more how they develop between scans, so as long as you have some 6-9 now and then some a bit bigger at your next scan, then everything is heading in the right direction. 

I'm actually having a glass of wine tonight, as I figured this might be my last chance for 2 weeks if we end up having ET tomorrow (or last chance for 9 months if it works!). I've also eaten pretty terribly since the EC (well, some veg, but also quite lot of crisps and chocolate!) - will have to start being good again after the ET!

I'm pretty nervous about phone call tomorrow again - feels like as soon as I get one lot of news (number of follicles, oestrogen levels, number of eggs, number fertilised) I just start getting really nervous about the next thing! 

If we do get to go to Tuesday for transfer, then I plan to spend the weekend (a) spring cleaning the whole flat and (b) doing jigsaws! Ah, the exciting life.


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws that's great news, 11 eggs is fab!!!  Hope you get a happy phone call tomorrow and get lots of pampering over the weekend..it looks like a weekend for dvds that's for sure xx

Edinburgh, that's great you have 5 fertilised, hope they all progress well.  How many are you transferring if you have the choice?  I'm off to blow you all a bubble, yes i think its a nicer form of "poking".  Given the amount of poking n prodding that the ladies on this site endure I much prefer bubbles lol enjoy that wine! Here is hoping we are all soon on the wagon for a while   

Tracey - glad to hear your scan went well, not long until the next one    glad to hear ibuprofen is fine, though I tend to stick with paracetamol

FertileRoad - hope all going well with you and DP?

How long did the ladies on prostap wait for AF?  Did she arrive on schedule or run late?  

AFM - apart from a couple of classes this weekend I am taking it easy, got a nice facial and massage booked for tomorrow, though last night my therapist (who I have known for years) text to say she could not use essential oils during my hot stone massage cos, you've guessed it, she is pregnant    I am thrilled for her as she is lovely but had to laugh cos I had it my head that I would spend the massage time blanking out all thoughts of babies, treatment and pregnancy    now I'll be cooing over scan photos and talking due dates etc

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Tracey, sounds like your scan went well and I hope they continue to grow over the weekend  

Im definitely chilling out this weekend, well i have to lie low cos i was a bit naughty and have taken a sicky from work. They werent very nice the last time i had to take time off at short notice and it left me a bit stressed at a time i could of done without it so i thought this time i would just go off sick and that saves any stress. I do feel bad cos its not in my nature to do that but hey ho if they had been nicer it wouldnt have happened. I might just visit some of the family which will be lovely but also difficult as they dont know what we are doing. I sometimes feel im living a double life! 

Edinburgh, do you have to start the pessarys this weekend? Ive to start on Monday. What fun! lol.


----------



## squarepaws

Morning everyone, had my phone call from the clinic and 6 eggs have fertilised! So pleased, my heart was pounding when the phone rang. I was convinced I had fussy eggs and that none would fertilise. They are not able to tell me the quality until Monday as they've not started to divide yet so depending on how they do over the weekend it will be Monday or Wednesday for et. I was cooking poached eggs for breakfast when I got the call and when I went back to them the yolk had burst! Just as welling not an embryologist!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Squarepaws - 6 is great! Fingers crossed for good phone call on Monday too. 

I had a slightly weird morning. Woke at 8, went to the loo, and when I came back to bed I started having really horrible pains in my abdomen. Didn't seem to ease whatever I did, so took some paracetamol and got DH to get me a hot water bottle to try and sooth it. Had just about decided we'd have to ring GCRM to see if we needed to go get it checked out, when they rang to get us in for transfer today. Of the 5 that fertilised, 1 didn't divide, 1 was 'perfect' 4 cell, and 3 were still 2 cell, so they didn't feel they could leave us 'til Tuesday for blast. I told them about pain, though by that point it had eased a wee bit, but they wanted me in for 10am, so we decided just to head across to Glasgow and hope it didn't get worse on the way. It didn't, in the end - eased off on the journey. I asked Dr Gaudoin about it (he did my transfer) and he said that sometimes the follicles fill back up with fluid after the egg collection, and they can burst, which can cause pain but isn't dangerous or anything. So I'm guessing maybe it was that. Still feeling a wee bit twangy but not too bad. 

By the time I got to Glasgow, 1 of the 2 cells had divided into 4, so we had 1 x 4 cell grade 4, 4 (the best grade - apparently means no fragmentation and cells evenly sized) and 1 x 4 cell 3, 3 (a wee bit of fragmentation, and not quite so even, but they said they'd still class it as a good embryo) transferred. Transfer was fine - not the most dignified with your legs up in stirrups when you're not unconscious, but Dr Gaudoin and the nurse really, really nice. They show you the catheter going in on the ultrasound and then a little white blob where the liquid with the embryos in is after, which I always find pretty interesting. Then they wheel you back into recovery and I just relaxed there for 20 mins or so before leaving. 

I don't really know how I'm feeling now. I keep swinging from 'well, we've got 1 perfect one on board, so maybe that will be the one' to 'how could I go from 9 eggs to only 2 embryos suitable for transfer?' (apparently the other 2 will probably be discarded, as if they haven't divided again today they've basically arrested). Trying to keep positive, but I think I just feel that however it goes to this point, we always seem to end up with only 2 or 3 to choose from, and I worry that the ones they've put back in will arrest too - it's just that we weren't able to leave them long enough to see that. 

We're trying to be neutral though and not start talking about what we'll do if it doesn't work (or get really excited about it working!), but it's really difficult doing that. Feel like I've got another 2 weeks of yo-yo-ing emotions ahead of me. However, we've never had a really top grade one (ERI, which use a different system, where 1 is best and 4 worst I think, graded one on our first cycle 1/2 - but never had a 1 there), so I'm just keeping everything crossed that that one turns out to be the one for us.

I've been given Clexane to take (injections which thin the blood and they think may help with implantation if you've had a number of cycles that got to transfer but didn't implant), start progesterone gel tomorrow (Squarepaws - while completely painless, I find the gel GROSS - seems to come out in disgusting lumps after a week or two. Thought I should warn you!), and have to take a booster ovitrelle injection on Tuesday. I'm not completely sure what the booster ovitrelle is for actually. 

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing OK today. I bought jigsaws from the Gyle today to keep my brain occupied! Decided maybe I would leave the cleaning 'til next weekend, 'cos don't want to trigger any more burst follicles/pain. Plus my mother in law is up next weekend and DH says he's sure she'll be delighted to help with spring cleaning and feel useful!!


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Edinburgh1

OMG...I'm so excited for you and they don't hang around at GCRM, what a Saturday you've had!
Sorry to hear you were feeling icky but you've had a rollercoaster of a day and you're bound to feel a little all over the place. Just stay positive and relaxed, remember you only need one to set up camp!
I don't know if you've been for any acupuncture throughout your treatment, but if not, I can thoroughly recommend it. Just to help with any anxiety and staying calm. I see someone through The Natural Fertility Clinic, who have centres in Edinburgh and Glasgow. I've found it really helpful and not overly expensive, website below: 
www.thenaturalfertilitycentre.com
Maybe a nice massage or facial - pampering is good!
Enjoy the jigsaw, I'm home alone today and have managed to wile the time away by watching Grey's Anatomy and big cups of def tea and Milka chocolate - bodies not a temple today 
Thinking of you and sending lots of positive energy

T x


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws thats amazing news that 6 have fertilised.  Not long now til you know how they are getting on, hope you manage not to worry too much the rest of the weekend  

Edinburgh - congrats on being PUPO!  I hope the next 2 weeks isn't too much of a rollercoaster.  Put your feet up and leave the cleaning, it will still be there. Happy jigsawing and good luck - hope your embies are sticky!


----------



## squarepaws

Edinburgh what a day you had yesterday! And 2 fab embryos back where they belong  how are you feeling today? Hope your aches and pains have passed. Are they going to let you know how the other 2 eggs got on over the weekend? Thanks for the heads up on the gel, will look forward to that! I was advised to use it at night just before bed, is that what you do? Also I think the ovitrelle just prepares the uterus for the embryo, it has different uses at different times in the cycle apparently. 

Tracey, good luck for scan tomorrow x

Clairabella, when is af due?

Afm, I've had another lazy day, had a nice breakfast in bed then took the dog for a walk then turned into a crazy witch because dp bought me the wrong ice cream! Deary me, I knew I was being ridiculous. After a few tears and the ice cream I felt much better. Apart from that I've been quite calm today but I'm sure I will be stressing soon about tomorrows phone call. I can't stop thinking about my wee eggs in the clinic today with no one checking on them  nothing I can do about that I suppose. 

Is everyone enjoying this sun? X


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws, af due on tuesday but not sure if prostap delays things.  Hoping she arrives on time.  Glad to hear you had a lazy day, ice cream is something to get understandably upset over if it is not right    I hope you hear early tom how things are going.

Edinburgh hope you are feeling better today x

Tracey - hope scan goes well

I tidied garden, then had a long bath with plans to sit in sun and read and by time I got out bath the sun was gone!  Never mind, it is meant to be nice all week.


----------



## squarepaws

I'm not sure if prostap does that, mine was 2 days late but that might of just been my body playing games. How was your massage?


----------



## Clairabella

Really hoping i'm not late, impatient now!  Massage was great, really relaxing.  Was also able to quiz girl doing my massage on beauty do's n don't during pregnancy under the guise of her situation!  Like I didn't know that I'll need to stop using my retinol A moisturiser just in case, I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Ciarabella - glad you enjoyed it. Are there any other beauty dos and don'ts she mentioned? I was wondering about booking a massage or a facial or something during my 2 week wait, but wasn't sure what was an wasn't OK. Would be nice to do something relaxing though. Why do you have to stop using retinol A moisturiser? I've never heard that before. 
Squarepaws - good luck for phone call tomorrow. Hope you have lots of lovely looking embryos!
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hey Edinburgh, she said sumat about the retinol A being absorbed differently and it is essentially vitamin A.  She also said no glycolic facials just in case and she couldn't use essential oils during my massage to protect herself.  As far as I know massages in general are ok and you always get to choose how hard they massage at the start anyway.  You could always get a pregnancy massage to be sure, I know lots of places do specific pregnancy massages.  

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Yeah think you have to watch vitamin a intake, I was on high dose vitamin a tablets about 5 years ago for my skin and I had to take a pregnancy test every month before they would give me the prescription to prove I wasn't pregnant. A massage or facial sounds nice or even getting nails done or something


----------



## Tracey42

Good luck today Squarepaws x

Clairabelle - Prostap delayed AF to the point I phoned GCRM, they seemed unconcerned and what do you know it appeared the following day, don't worry, but if you are just phone the clinic  

Edinburgh1 - how you are you feeling? 

Have a good day everyone

T x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
Blowing you bubbles of good luck for today Squarepaws.
Tracey - feeling fine, though have decided to go into work as driving myself to distraction at home, so figured work might take my mind off things! Good luck with scan 2 today.
Ciarabella - I think the prostap delayed my period by a couple of days too. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## squarepaws

Morning ladies, I've had my phone call from the clinic and they want me in on Wednesday. The embryologist Nicole said she checked on them yesterday which made me smile cos I thought no one went in on a Sunday. Yesterday all 6 had divided to 3 cells and this morning 1 hadn't progressed from this so she thinks that one will be no use, the other 5 I've got 2 at 6 cell, 2 at 8 cell and 1 at 10 cell. It's all a bit double Dutch to me but I have faith that they will do what's best. 

Clairabella it's starting to look like the prostap does delay af but hopefully you will be on time x

Edinburgh, hope work is a good distraction and that those embryos are getting snuggled in. I meant to ask, did you ask for 2 to be put back?


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws that is excellent news they are all progressing so well!  you must be chuffed   

Edinburgh - hope you enjoyed work - on a lovely day like this too!

Tracey - how did scan go?x

Thanks guys at least I know it is normal for af to take her time since it happened to all of you too.  I do feel crampy but that could mean anything.

What a lovely evening finally getting to sit in the garden


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello everyone,

Squarepaws - that's great news! In terms of cell numbers, I've always been told anything from 6+ is normal and good at day 3, so yours sound just perfect.

Tracey - hope things went well for you today.

Clairabella - enjoy the sunshine and try not to think about AF - it will probably arrive as soon as you stop thinking about it for a few hours!

Work was indeed distracting, though I had to have an excruciating conversation with my (male) boss. He knows about the IVF and has been very sympathetic and good about me having time off. However, when he asked me how I was doing in a line management meeting today I sort of went 'Oh, well, you know, pretty all over the place, and I'll probably be a bit all over the place for the next couple of weeks too, but anyway, work - what do we need to discuss about work?'. I think I sounded a bit demented. Also told my mum about this round on the phone this morning, followed by 'but I don't really want to talk about it', thus probably ensuring she worries horribly about it. I was really open with my mum and dad about the last couple of rounds, but this time I just couldn't really bring myself to discuss it with them - somehow feel that even though they never say anything, the added pressure of thinking about them wanting grandkids makes it worse. Anyway, told my sister she had to ring them and let them know I was OK, as I have been talking to her about it quite a lot! 

Hope everyone enjoys the sunny weather (and that it lasts).


----------



## Clairabella

Edinburgh - at least you can talk to your sis about it and she can reassure your mum you are ok    Its nice to have someone to vent to other than other halfs.

we have only told my mum and best friend but dh not keen for anyone to know really.  He has only told his business partner, doesn't even want his parents to know.  At least your boss is good, I haven't told my work.  My boss is so dysfunctional I can't imagine sharing anything personal with him!

At least we can all share with others who know exactly how we are feeling on here
xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

How lovely is this weather! 

Squarepaws - great news!

Edinburgh1 - bosses can be tricky. I'm lucky, my line manager is female (do think it helps) and very supportive. She did warn me I might feel like a crazy lady, but so far that advice has not come true. We haven't told anyone in our families - if you knew out families you'd know why - and I think it's stopped me stressing. Chatting here is great!

Scan was OK,  but not great, follicles taking their time to develop, which can be attributed to my age and response to drugs, so we're now at 11mm. I was told if one follicle developed that would be seen as a success, there are possibly 6. 
I didn't post last night as GCRM called twice yesterday and I missed both calls, so was anxious most of last night that treatmeant would be stopped. However, called this morning and will stay on Gonal-F until scan on Friday, then all being well theatre either Mon or Tue. 
Nurse I spoke to told me not to worry, everything was fine but that's the first time I've felt awful dread in the pit of my stomach. I thought I was doing so well, but just goes to show I'm not as thick skinned as I thouhgt I was!

Can someone explain what happens after the last injection, is there a gap of time before the small injection then theatre?

Have a good day all and make sure you get outside for some vitamin D - very good for you

T x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,


Tracey - as long as they're going in the right direction, hopefully they can just keep you on the drugs for longer 'til they catch-up? This time round, I took my last injection of stims on the Monday evening, then took the 'trigger' of ovitrelle on the Tuesday evening at 7pm. Then I didn't have any injections on Wednesday and went into theatre on Thursday morning. On previous rounds, I've taken my last injection of stims and my ovitrelle on the same day - i think they were just giving my body an extra 24 hours to respond to the stims before triggering. The key thing is the gap of time between the ovitrelle and the egg collection though - it has to be more or less exactly 36-38 hours, so they're quite precise about the timing. Means you almost certainly have an injection free day in between though! It's impossible to stay thick-skinned through all of this. Aside from the fact of it being a stressful situation, it's not normal to have so much oestrogen coursing around your body and it does make most people at least a bit anxious and emotional, if not completely crazy lady! I seem to manage quite well 'til around my 2nd scan, then find it really difficult to concentrate on anything 'til after the embryo transfer. Having been back at work for 2 days now, I'm actually feeling much better though, just from not really thinking about it too much.

Squarepaws - lots of luck for tomorrow. BTW, I meant to say - I did choose to get 2 back this time, cos we're on our 3rd round and also because they would only have been able to freeze one if I hadn't, and it might not have thawed, so thought it was better to use it fresh. If we had gone to blast and had a really good blast, I might have gone for just one - it's hard to say 'til you're faced with it though. I am sort of terrified of having twins, just because of all the risks, but at the same time at this point I feel the likelihood for us after 2 rounds that didn't work is sufficiently low to risk it.

xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws - good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well x what time are you in?

Tracey - glad scan went ok, hopefully as many of the possible 6 will have grown by time you are scanned on Friday.  Try not to stress too much between now and then.  What is it they say about quality and not quantity?xx

Edinburgh - how are you feeling now?  when is your OTD? Did the clinic have any recommendation whether you should put 1 or 2 back or did they leave it to you?  

AFM - still no AF, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## squarepaws

Thanks guys, I'm in at 10:30. I know the procedures off by heart now, no make up, no perfume, nightshirt and a full bladder! Will be nice this time to see the screen though. They never told me how my eggs were today so was a little worried about that but I went back to work today so that kept my mind off things even though I had a quiet day it was nice chatting to my workmates about other things. I have been happy the whole way through to have one embryo put back until now. It's amazing how this plays with your mind. I'm sure they will advise me what's best, that's assuming I have more than one of course. 

Edinburgh how long do you have to take your injections for? 

Tracey definitely sounds like your follicles are doing the right thing and I hope they continue to grow.

Clairabella fingers crossed for af soon x

I'm off to do my gel (nice) then bed, night night xxx


----------



## ellej74

Hi , I hope no one minds me gatecrashing this board. I am just starting out on the nhs waiting list at eri as we have male factor. 
We are thinking of self funding as i am 38 and waiting list is about a year at eri, but finding it difficult to get round the fact we will lose one of our nhs turns if we do this. I know this is just the way it works , but thought should investigate gcrm too and spire and see what comes up best.
Any advice or recommendations about how you found the gcrm edinburgh clinic be much appreciated. Hope everyone is doing ok , i see lots of you ladies are much further on than me. Take care wherever you are in your treatment. much luck xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi its been a while since I was on as you will know I returned home from holiday ill and i am still not improving, one day great and today is not one of them. therapist at the natural fertility clinic wants me to postpone ICSI for at least 2 months he would prefer 6 months as he says my, mind, body and spirit is not in Q with each other. He also wants me to stop Herbalife which I was taking for bringing down my BMI and body fat while it also gave me natural protein and vitamins, he wants me to give my kidneys a rest and start eating breakfast and lunch - so I've started in the dorsert cereal (nice) and toasty for lunch plus my main meal but I need to take the herbalife as then I will not be getting my vits.* can anyone recommend vitamins through this process?*


----------



## squarepaws

Hi there, well nothing is straight forward, I got up this morning and set off for the clinic feeling quite calm and bladder full. Arrived there and the place was in darkness, power cut! Nightmare!!! They assured me that the embryos were safe as they have a generator. I felt so sorry for them as there was nothing they could do. Anyway I went away for a wander by the river and enjoyed the sun for a couple of hours then went back just before 1. All went fine and I have 1 x 5bb embryo back on board, they said its not the best quality but still really good and has started to hatch. They are going to check the others tomorrow to see if they are suitable for freezing as at the moment they are not. They didn't use the ultrasound so I didn't see it going in which I was a bit disappointed with. I was so frightened to go to the loo after so I held on till I got home. I've taken my ovitrelle (8 clicks) and otd is 1st June. Now I just sit back and go mad


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws - glad to hear after being sidetracked your wee embie is back and hopefully cosying in!  How to knock you off your stride this morning, but at least all went well in the end and even better if it has started to hatch.  Fingers crossed you have some suitable for freezing.

FertileRoad - sorry to hear you are still not feeling great     has your fertility specialist told you to wait too?  I'm sorry I do not know the natural fertility clinic. The vitamins I take are pregnacare, zinc, omega 3 and Co-enzyme Q10.  Apart from that just trying to eat as well as I can within reason!

Hi Elle - welcome....I didn't realise you lose one of your nhs funded turns if you go private, I just assumed you got a certain number regardless.  We are self funding anyway so hadn't thought about it, but that sucks!  How would they know if you have gone through a private cycle?  I haven't used Edinburgh satellite clinic so can't advise on that, but all the Glasgow staff are very nice.

I'm going to call clinic tomorrow as I can't remember whether they said to phone on day 12 or make arrangements to come in on day 12 if af hadn't arrived.  Tomorrow is day 11 and I've been crampy all week but still nothing.  

xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Sqaurepaws - glad to hear today went well though a little left-field to start with, will be keeping everything crossed for you 

FertileRoad - look after yourself, hope you get better soon. My vitamins, discussed with acupuncturist: daily - Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception - can be bought at any supermarket/Boots, Spirulina - tablets and Apimist+Pollen, (spread on toast or mixed into Greek yoghurt) superfood honey made up of four products from the bee hive: royal jelly, pollen, honey & propolis. It also has an additional 12gms of pollen added. Found this though a Zita West chat room, really lovely and can be bought online. In the beginning I spent a small fortune on supplements - everything from the Zita West website - but now all I'm taking is the above.

Edinburgh1 - thanks for the advice, how are you feeling?

Hiya Clairabelle - how's things?

T x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone

I just thought I'd let you all know that my mum died on Sunday so I travelled home so they could turn off her support machine which left me devastated. Then today this morning I turned 11 weeks pregnant but early this morning my waters broke and I lost the baby to say I'm devestated is an understatement everything was fine yesterday I don't know what went wrong. My poor little baby x 

Please understand I won't be on here for now and I don't know what to do I feel lost and empty x I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but thought u should know 

Take care 
De


----------



## sugarpielaura

Dee I'm so sorry. There are no words I can use to comfort you. I'm thinking of you.    

Xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee there are no words to sum up how awful things must be for you but I wanted to send my love and best wishes to you at this sad sad time. i hope you have people around you to support you through the coming weeks. 
I pray you find the strength to cope with your grief and one day you find the courage to return to your journey.


----------



## weebella

Dee so  sorry to hear your news. Sending hugs and thinking of you bxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Dee - I'm so so sorry. As others have said, words fail at times like this, but at least know that people are thinking of you.


----------



## FertileRoad

Dee very sorry to hear your sad new, take care sending hugs and kissess xx


----------



## squarepaws

So sorry to hear your sad news Dee, thinking about you and your dh and dd and sending you all a massive hug xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I am so sorry Dee, you poor soul.  Nothing anyone can say can make you feel any better, but all my love to you and your family xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Dee-so sorry to hear your sad news, my heart goes out to you. Sending you and your family a massive hug xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tracey - hope scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## squarepaws

Clairabella any sign of af?

Good luck with scan Tracey, fingers crossed x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi squarepaws, yes af finally arrived!  In for baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully start stims.  How you feeling today?xx


----------



## squarepaws

That's great, I'm excited for you getting started, you all set for the injections? Time will pass quick now for you  I'm fine physically today but was a bit emotional this morning, we didn't get any embryos suitable for freezing so felt a bit sorry for myself, silly really and I'm really greatful I've got a good one back on board. X


----------



## FertileRoad

Tracey42 - Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, keep us posted x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Tracey - hope scan went well. Clairabella - hope appointment OK and you're on track for starting.
xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Well we've got the green light, in for egg retrieval Monday midday   5 follicles: 2x22mm, 3x16mm plus a small 11mm & 14mm. So they may be able to collect 6 at a total push. What a relief, I've felt really well this week and was worried the injections were not working. All we need is one, so on to the next stage!
Has anyone else had to help out at the scan? I was given a clipboard and pencil and asked jotted done the measurements and tally marks as the nurse scanned - really funny - legs akimbo, peaking over a clipboard, filing a form out  

Hope you're all well, Sqarepaws & Edinburgh1 how are you both feeling? Thanks for good lucks. I took the afternoon off and am in the garden sunbathing. Now the call has come in I can relax and enjoy the weekend. Off to pick my wedding dress tomorrow - one of two, then a BBQ, so the plan is to stay happy and relaxed and not worry about Monday.

Clairabella - how was your appointment?

FertileRoad - are you back CC next week? If so we need to catch up.

I've been told no perfume, sprays etc, but what does that mean? Does that include shampoo, deodorant etc, bit confused and don't want to arrive a little whiffy


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining you..

Im from northern ireland an hoping to attend gcrm for e/c & transfer.

They have started a satellite clinic in Belfast which is handy..

I just want to ask you all. Do gcrm have a strict limit on bmi??

Many thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## squarepaws

Tracey that's fab, well done you, I was a bit worried too cos I never got bloated so thought nothing was happening! Just shows you. As for the perfume thing I washed my hair the night before and had a shower in the morning with a mild soap, I did wear deodorant but one that wasn't to strong. Think that's fine as long as you don't use perfume or body spray. I've done the clipboard thing a few times, it distracts you a bit from what's actually happening 

I'm ok so far, been in the garden most of the day, back on nightshift tonight for the next 3 nights so that should keep my mind occupied, hopefully. 

Hi jillyhen, I'm not sure about the bmi thing, I know they recorded mine but they didn't say much about it. I didn't know they had a clinic over there. I'm sure you will find them very helpful. 

Edinburgh, how u coping? And clairabella, is that you started stims?


----------



## FertileRoad

tracey42  - woohooo! fab news, well done sending you a big hug . No not back at cc untill 11th, must meet up for deacaf tea.  good luck on Monday for EC. you lucky girl you deserve it for everything you have went through at AGRC. xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tracey - that is fabulous news!!!  Woohoo.  So pleased for you.  Not long until Monday now   and wedding dress shopping, how exciting   when are you getting married?xx

Squarepaws - that's a shame none made it to freezing, but positive thinking, this one is going to stick so you won't need a frostie   

Jillyhen, welcome, not sure on bmi limits but best of luck xx

Edinburgh and Fertileroad, hope you are ok and enjoying the sunshine xx

Starting stims tomorrow!  Couldn't start after scan today as lining wasn't quite thin enough yet, but got a call this afternoon to say i could start tomorrow and back next Friday for another scan.  I have read of other clinics telling people to drink water etc but nothing was mentioned, did they say anything to you guys?  Forgot to ask today was too caught up in being shown how to mix the menopur


----------



## squarepaws

That's good you're getting to start tomorrow. I asked the day I started stims if there was anything I should do to help and the nurse said just do the injections right! Think maybe the water thing could be if you get headaches with the menopur but not sure.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello. Just a quick message to say everything fine with me, but husband's family up this weekend so haven't had chance to reply to messages properly. Enjoy the sunshine! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Parents in law have just left so catching up with e-mails etc. 

Clairabella - glad you're getting started! I think Squarepaws is right that the drink water bit is probably just about avoiding headaches. I did actually try and drink quite a bit of water 'cos I was a wee bit headachy on the menopur, and it did help.

Tracey - great news! I just used mild soap and no perfume or body lotion (or face moisturiser actually, as mine smells quite strong). They don't say no deodorant, so unless your deodorant is particularly strong smelling, I'm sure you'll be fine. I've done the clipboard thing too. I actually quite liked that as at ERI I always used to make them repeat them all to me anyway, so quite liked doing it myself. 

Jillyhen - I don't know about BMI limits at GCRM, but they are very helpful so I'm sure you could give them a ring and check. 

Squarepaws - I felt similar to you after transfer. I felt I should have just been happy to have a good one back, but kept worrying about the fact that the others hadn't been good enough to freeze/continue with. Fingers crossed the ones the put back are the ones for us though!

xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Guys.....emergency question, where do I inject the trigger shot, Ovetrelle, is it my stomach like the stimms? Have to do it tonight at 11.30 and never asked at the clinic  
Thanks T


----------



## Madasatruck

Hi Tracey...don't post much now but keeping up with all the news. Thought I'd just reply in case no-one else does by 11.30, I know how stressed we get!

I gave mine in the tum same as stimms. 

Good luck


----------



## squarepaws

Hi, yep I did mine in the tummy too same as stims. I actually had the same panic and asked on here too. X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

I did mine in my leg but all my stimms were in my leg too. I have an ileostomy and tummy all scar tissue. Anyway,I'd do same as stimms and just reassuring you that it gets into your system regardless of where you do it. 

Xx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Yep, I did mine in my tummy too. Good luck Tracey!


----------



## Clairabella

Well managed to get through first day of stims...the actual injection was fine, but goodness it stings like hell afterwards    glad its out the way now, one less unknown to worry about.  Had a lovely night out with friends tonight so managed to take my mind off things for a while. Have had a thumper of a headache all day so may need to drink some more water then, thanks for the tip Squarepaws  

Edinburgh - how you feeling now that you are over halfway through your 2ww?  When are you testing?xx

Tracey - hope you got your ovitrelle sorted ok?  A nice injection free day now?

xxxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Clairabella - glad you've managed OK with the injections. They do get easier!

I keep thinking about testing, but I'm not going to as it's too early and I'll only be left wondering if I tested before the HCG would show up. So I'm planning on waiting 'til Thursday at least (OTD is Friday). May actually just do it on Friday morning, so official result not a shock either way. Will see how long I can hold out for!


----------



## Tracey42

*HUGE thank you* to the injection advice last night, got myself into a tizzy as I was at a BBQ and trying to message on my phone. All done and now the wait for midday tomorrow. Wish I was one of the early ones as I'll start getting worried waiting tomorrow morning  Half thinking of going into work...

Clairabella - it's not that bad once the initial injection is over, though I did have awful headaches for the first couple of days and always on waking, but it passes. Keeping hydrated is a must but I had to take painkillers as I suffer from migraines and was worried one would develop. BUT it does pass and you'll start to feel fine. I was on stimms for 13 days and only felt grim for the first 3/4. 
Getting married in October, spent yesterday with my dad and sister picking my dress - all done, yey, plus got my dad measured up for his tartan trews 

Sqarepaws & Edinburgh1 - thanks for the advice, I'm going to do everything tonight and a shower, no products, tomorrow plus a teeny spot of deodorant. Hope you're both well and enjoying the sunshine. 
One quick question -Do you get ready in one room then walk through to the room where the EC happens? Trying to prepare myself so my nerves don't kick in tomorrow 

Jillyhen - they record BMI, but in my experience do not make a decision on it. My BMI is higher than the recommended range. I asked if I should try and bring it down and was told not to do anything drastic, so I've lost about 7lbs and got on with treatment. Hope this helps

Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## squarepaws

Tracey, you get taken to your room and get ready and into your bed then the nurse checks your pulse and blood pressure, the doctor doing the procedure speaks to you and you have to sign a form then the anesthetist asked you some questions too. I think the embryologist sees you before too but I can't remember. You basically stay in that bed until your ready to go so when it's your turn for theatre they just wheel you through on it. I was in at 7:30 but didn't get taken to theatre till 8:35 as there was a lady before me. The time placed quick though and I was up and down to the loo because they want you to have an empty bladder. Afterwards you get tea and toast which was lovely and I was away by 10:30. The embryologist tells you straight away how many eggs they got which is great. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, it's easy for me to say just relax as its only natural you will be nervous.  Hope that helps x


----------



## Clairabella

Tracey - good luck tomorrow, hope you are not too nervous    can't wait to hear how you get on xx that's lovely you got your wedding dress all ordered, I love weddings.  

Edinburgh - not long til OTD now, well done on holding out.  you are in the home run now  

well injections are definitely a breeze now that we are now old hands   my head still thumping so hoping when I go down to 1 a day from tomorrow this will ease off a little.  I'm sitting with my hot water bottle wondering if anything is happening   

 to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Good luck today Tracey! Will be thinking of you.
xxx


----------



## squarepaws

Good luck Tracey x


----------



## Tracey42

That's us away to leave for GCRM, thanks for the good lucks - horribly nervous - but fingers crossed it will all be worth it


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks ladies

Im just worrying incase my bmi is 2 high!!

Tracey good luck .

Any wee question do you get sedated for e/c?? My 1st ivf i just got pain relief and it was horrendous..

Thanks again

Jillyhen


----------



## squarepaws

Hi jillyhen, yes you get conscious sedation so you don't feel a thing, your a sleep but able to breath for yourself. They give you some painkillers through your drip too and when I came round I had a mild cramp and they gave me paracetamol. I wouldn't fancy getting it done while I was awake!


----------



## Jillyhen

Brilliant squarepaws

My last go i was sedated which was brilliant and def the way to go..

Thanks


----------



## Clairabella

How did you get on Tracey?xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hope you got on OK Tracey.

Jillyhen - I was definitely sedated for mine. So much so that when I came round, the first thing I said was 'I don't think I've gone to sleep yet', only to be told it was all over with already!


----------



## squarepaws

How's things Tracey? Hope all went well x

I'm having a total wobble today, this week seems to be dragging. I'm panicking too as I'm getting cramps low down just like I get before my period. I'm losing any positivity I had very quickly. The clinic phoned today and I missed their call, it was just a courtesy call and I feel silly phoning back to speak to them about this as there's nothing anyone can do now. Just wish I could hibernate till test day.


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Sadly our treatment has finished.   
Yesterday went well, EC was fine and even though my blood pressure was through the roof all the staff were friendly and really calmed me down. 
Only two eggs were collected, both looked fine as did the sperm sample so we headed home yesterday hoping at least one would fertilise. Unfortunately neither did, I got the call this morning at work. Eggs were mature and good quality, but nothing happened over night. Embryologist couldn't explain it as conditions seemed perfect, just one of those things??
I'm home now as I'm unbelievable upset but I know I'll dust myself off and move on to Plan B - DE.  We had less than a 10% predicted success rate but had to rule out conceiving on our own. It was suggested I may want to try again with an ICSI cycle - but no. We both agree we need to try something that has better odds - 55/60% DE.

I'll keep checking in to see how you're all doing and I wish you all the greatest luck and success with your cycles. It has been super chatting here and sharing experiences. 
We know we'll have a family one day, just going to take slightly longer.
All the best everyone!
T   x

PS. I have an extra Ovitrelle pen, going to a good home cheap


----------



## FertileRoad

Tracey,
I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. As we know each other ... I am going to send you a text. x


----------



## squarepaws

Aww Tracey I'm so sorry to hear that, you done so well with your stims too. I'm sending you a big hug and all the best for the future xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Tracey - I'm so sorry to hear your news. You sound like you're being incredibly philosophical, but make sure you take some time to grieve (it is a kind of grieving, I think) before you move on to the next stage for you. Really hope plan B works out for you.


----------



## Clairabella

Aw Tracey I'm really sorry to hear that  I hope everything works out for you and best of luck with your next steps xxx

Squarepaws, sorry to hear you are feeling low   

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

I cracked and did a test this morning. BFN. I know it's early, but it's only really a day early as last time my test date was exactly 2 weeks, rather than 2 weeks and a day from EC. So I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked for us, again. I'm actually not really feeling anything about it right now. I'm not really sure if we will try again - this was our third time and I'm not sure either of us up for the emotional and financial drain of a 4th, especially when we don't know what the problem is in the first place or why the IVF is not working and there doesn't seem much they can try that might work better.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK, and that at least one of us gets a happier outcomes this time.


----------



## Clairabella

Edinburgh - i hope you are ok.    Its not over yet     A couple of days might make a difference to your hormone levels.
It must be so frustrating not knowing what the problem is. ...fingers crossed that things work out for you xxx
On one hand I am glad we know what our problem is..but at same time I know that it is nigh on impossible for us to get a natural BFP


----------



## squarepaws

Edinburgh, clairabella might be right it might still be a little early to be picked up by a home test. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get a different result on Friday. Hope youre ok xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks Squarepaws and Clairabella. I hope you're right but I don't think so - had really bad cramps in the night (much worse than the ones I get from the progesterone), so I'm pretty sure period on its way. I thought I was feeling OK about it, 'til I got into bed last night when I burst into tears and sobbed for about an hour. My eyes are looking pretty puffy this morning. Feel better for getting a bit of it out, though suspect there may be a few more tears over next few days.


----------



## squarepaws

2ww is awful, I feel really grateful that I've made it this far but it doesn't get any easier, thought by the forth time I would be used to it! My cramps have got worse too over the last couple of days so I'm pretty sure af is just round the corner. I've always bled the day of my blood test which is awful. I've not had the urge to test yet as I'm so frightened to see not pregnant. We will know for definite tomorrow if af not appeared b then.

Hope your ok Edinburgh, it's good to get it out of your system x

Clairabella, bet you are excited for your scan tomorrow, hope you have nice big follicles, lol x


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in. I wanted to ask a wee question about GCRM. 

How long after your initial appointment did treatment start? On Monday I had my 1st appt with them where we got blood for amh done and semen tested. I asked a few questions but forgot to ask how long it usually takes before any tx starts? We have a consultation next thurs to go over results and discuss options but just thought I'd ask on here and see what peoples experiences have been. 


Jules x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello, 

I'm not sure, but I think they said when I went that they could start treatment straight away after you get your results - which would usually mean your next cycle. If you're on the long protocol, they need to start it on day 21. I'm not sure but at ERI the short protocol had to start on day 1 or 2. It's possible this may have changed though - it was back in Jan when they said that, but I'd decided I didn't want to start straight away as we only finished last ERI cycle just before Christmas and I needed a break.

Squarepaws - 2WW does indeed suck. I am kind of expecting my period every time I go to the loo now. Am feeling better for having a massive cry though and just really wanting to get tomorrow out of the way. 

Clairabella - lots of luck for tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi Edinburgh,
Wow that's quite quick! I'm getting results next thurs so there's a chance they could start on my next cycle. Fingers crossed, I'm keen to get started after failed iui's. X


----------



## squarepaws

Hi Jules13,

You need to have your blood tests for HIV and Hep B done plus your consents appointment before starting treatment. You need to pay £250 deposit when you make the consents appt and then pay for the treatment in full when you go for it. I managed to get a consent appt really quickly so you might not have long to wait for one.


----------



## Jules13

That's great thanks. Ill nmake a consents appt ASAP then. We've already both had HIV and hepatitis tests done by our GP who kindly done it for no charge and we've printed off the results. This was recently done so hopefully they'll accept that?


----------



## squarepaws

It will be fine if there recent. I got mine done through the clinic last year even though i didnt need it for iui and when i started ivf i had to get another hep b one done because they need to check the core and surface antibodies now, cant remember which one is new but that has changed in the last year. You have a very nice gp, i asked mine if she would do mine free and she said no. x


----------



## Clairabella

Edinburgh - sometimes a good cry can make all the difference  .  You must be dreading every trip to the loo.  I hope you are ok xxx

Squarepaws - when is your OTD?  Sending you loves of     that this is your time xx

Jules - I had my consents apt and they asked when my day 21 was so had my prostap not long after consents because of my cycle.  I didn't need to wait til the following month.  Our GPs carried out the blood tests etc and they accepted them no problem, good luck xx

Alexine - sorry to hear you had a bad experience at GCRM    I'm a first timer so don't have anything to compare with, but have been happy so far. xx

Thanks for good lucks for tomorrow.  I am nervous in case follies aren't growing, though I do feel quite crampy.  Got a night out tomorrow night and don't think my jeans will be fitting comfortably!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Had my test this morning but have to wait 'til 4pm for the result. It's frustrating, as even though I'm 95% sure it hasn't worked after test, because I still haven't got my period, there's a tiny bit of me that's still holding out hope, so I'll probably be upset all over again when they ring. 

Clariabella - hope your scan goes well. I am still in the baggy jeans I wore all the way through stimming, as lack of exercise during 2WW means I'm feeling pretty self-conscious about spilling over my nice ones! But I'm booked into body pump and zumba tonight to kick start new regime!

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

I got a BFP!!!! I can't believe it, I'm totally over the moon. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that everyone else has positive results today too xxx


----------



## weebella

Congrats  squarepaws lovely news


----------



## Edinburgh1

Congratulations Squarepaws! I'm so pleased for you.  

I got the expected BFN confirmed, but I actually feel OK. I'm glad I did test early as we have friends coming to stay with their baby tomorrow, and I needed to have a big cry and get it out of my system a bit in advance. We're not going to make any decisions about where we go next just yet, but at the moment, I think this might be end of the treatment road for us. Even though we've been careful/lucky that TTC hasn't actually completely taken over our lives over the last 5 years - we've managed to have fun in between times still - the emotional toil has still been pretty major, and I think I'm ready to move on and start planning next chapter. But we'll see - I do still have 2 frosties at ERI, so obviously will probably use those up. Maybe next year though - want to have some fun the rest of this one!

Good luck to everyone else on here. I'll probably not be on here so much from now, but will stop by and see how Clairabella and Squarepaws and the rest of you are getting on. 

xxx


----------



## squarepaws

I'm so sorry Edinburgh, I was really hoping for the best for you. You really deserve it. You never know what might happen when the pressure of this is lifted. Hope you can enjoy your weekend and take care xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

I still keep popping in to see how you're all doing and huge congrats Squarepaws, in the law of averages one of us had to strike gold, and so glad one of us did, well done! 

Edinburgh1, so sorry about the outcome, you are right about the emotional toil, and you don't realise how consuming treatment is until you're at the end of it. We're going to try one more time with my eggs then def move to DE. We're moving to the Nuffield as they have had success with women my age where the GCRM have not. Don't give up, there are other options . Thanks for all the advice you've given over the last month, keep popping in take care, keep in touch and all the best 

Alexine - you are not the first person to mention the embryologists.......interesting........have you heard anything about the Nuffield?

Hiya Clairabelle & FertileRoad 

Have a lovely Jubilee weekend


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi,

Sorry to jump in but I'm new on here and wondered if I could join the conversation?

We've had one cycle with GCRM with the help of a surrogate, this was a BFP when we tested 4 days early and hcg level of 9.  When we got the bloods done ay GCRM after the 2 ww, the hcg had dropped to 0.1, so unfortunately the embryo hadn't survived.

I was wondering if anyone had success with icsi over 40? I got a letter from GCRM today saying they would be willing to treat us with ICSI but really at my age maybe egg donation is out best bet.  I've just turned 42.  

Cheers,

K xx


----------



## weebella

Hi scottish lassie 
I just had my 4th ICSI with GCRM and got a BFP in April, i am 41 . But have always been a over responser.
Sorry to hear your news edinburgh


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws - CONGRATULATIONS      I am so happy for you xx what happens now with clinic?

Edinburgh  - I am sorry that your BFN was confirmed.    Good luck with those frosties xxx hope you manage to enjoy your weekend and decide on your next move, you must be exhausted    

Tracey - hope you are doing ok   

Hi Scottishlassie and weebella x

well I had my first scan this morning and they said it was a good first scan.  I have 2 x 14mm, 3 x 13mm, 2 x 12mm 4x11mm, 5 x 10mm and 9 x 6-9mm follies.  What I don't understand properly is why they all different sizes and what that means?  She did say they won't all grow further.  I am back on Monday for another scan and they expecting EC between wed and fri.  Was at a night out this evening and I'm starting to get really uncomfortable couldn't wait to get home and get my jammies on


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi weebella & Clairabella,

Weebella, that's fantastic news about your BFP! Congratulations to you and hope you're keeping well so far. My amh level was 69.4 so they put me on the flare protocol and I think that helped me to not overstimulate.  They got 7 eggs at EC but only one fertilized so thats why we are thinking of ICSI for next time. 

Good luck Clairbella with your next scan on Monday, I really hope they get a good number of eggs on EC day. 

We've only got positive things to say about GCRM so far and think everyone is really friendly, from receptionists through to doctors.  Hopefully that will continue.

Have a good day xx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi scottish lassie, we got a similar worded letter regarding further treatment and you can check clinics success rates online. We found the GCRM great in every department, so nothing negative to say. We're moving as they had no success 42+, which is slim anyway, though there is always a first. Hope you find the information you're looking for.

Hi Clairabella - great news


----------



## squarepaws

Clairabella, that sounds like a great first scan, think that's normal that they grow at different rates, mine were the same. At 16mm there classed as mature and they grow around 2mm a day so you should have a fair few mature by next week. X

I've got an early scan booked on the 4th July aprox 7 weeks to check alls as it should be and if it is that will be me finished with the clinic.

Thanks everyone for the congrats and support and advice through this, it has been great as I have no one in the "real world" to speak to apart from my other half. I will keep checking back to see how you are all doing, best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks squarepaws I didn't realise they grew 2mm a day! U will b looking forward to ur scan, make it all seem real! 

Scottishlassie, we've found all the staff lovely too, haven't seen same person twice right enough! Best of luck with treatment once uv decided on your next step x

Tracey have u decided where ur moving to?x


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Clairabella, fab things are going so well for you, the time will fly in now.   
If we try IVF again we'll move, more than likely to The Nuffield. I'm looking into mini-IVF protocol at mo, may be a better option for me. Back to the gym tomorrow too, If I'm going to do this again I'm going to be sure mind, body and soul are in tip top condition!


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck Tracey - and hope you enjoy getting back to the gym.  I must admit I am missing my classes but feel so out of sorts just now not been able to face going!  

It's getting quiet again on this thread


----------



## squarepaws

Let us know how your scan goes clairabella x good luck x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi everyone, hope you all well  

In for EC on wed!  Wasn't sure if I was being too ambitious hoping for ovitrelle today, but just had the phone call  to take it at 7pm


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, I'm back   Welcome to all the new ladies!

Should be all set to go this month, tho a big set back when we went for all our appts in one day at GCRM last month (day21 - perfect!) everything was going well until they looked at DP's sample - only one non-motile sperm in the whole sample! Not one million. One. To say he (and me, but quietly) was devastated is a bit of an understatement...he's going back next week for another go so hopefully we will have some frozen as a backup if we need it at EC time - we need everything crossed for that as I have no idea what we will do if its bad again. Has anyone been in this position? It has never been good, last 2 samples were around 3million which was good enough for ICSI (in Aberdeen) but the very first sample was only 6 - so up and down, but not much room for manoeuvre really, aaaah. Interesting that Aberdeen brushed me off completely when I suggested that freezing some as backup might be a good idea - though it worked out alright that cycle, it shows how lucky we were really.

My other question is whether any of you have tried sourcing the drugs from anywhere else or do you just get them from GCRM? I keep reading about folk going to Asda, but I don't yet know exactly what I will need so difficult to price it.

Fingers crossed for all of us  

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi stelpo, welcome back x

Really sorry to hear bout DP results last month and hope u get better news next week  

I just got my drugs from GCRM didn't look elsewhere but would be interested to hear if anyone else did 

Best of luck when you start x


----------



## squarepaws

Good luck for EC tomorrow clairabella, I will be thinking about you x


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks squarepaws x had 14 eggs collected, they called this afternoon to say 10 were mature enough for ICSI, so fingers crossed for the morning.  

Hope you are keeping well xx

embryologist did say that a couple of them had vacoules (?) does anyone know what this is?

xx


----------



## Jules13

hello everyone,

Im going to GCRM for our first consultation tomorrow. We had our initial tests done last week and received results in the mail. Ive called them and they've told me we'll discuss getting put onto a flare protocol. As Ive only ever went through IUI Im not too sure about different protocols and was wondering what kinda questions I should be asking?!


----------



## goodthingshappen

Hi Jules

I can't answer your questions re moving to IVF but just wanted to mention I've just had my first 
IUI at GCRM a week ago and should know the outcome by 15th June.  I see you went through 4 trys with IUI.  I'll be doing the same as you if I'm not pregnant by the 4th try (i.e. moving onto IVF).  I'm heading off into the Highlands to try to distract myself for a week.  Good luck with the move to IVF.  Keep posting how you're getting on.

all the very best
Cath


----------



## Jules13

Hi Cath, 

Thanks for the reply. Will know more after tomorrow.

Good luck with your 2 week wait. I always struggled to make time pass quickly with those 2weeks. You're defo doing the right thing by distracting yourslef with a break. Wish I'd done that! Good luck to you too. Fingers crossed you wont be needing those 3 other IUI's!


----------



## squarepaws

Clairabella that's fantastic, I bet you are chuffed! I've never heard of that but I googled it and found this http://fertilitylabinsider.com/2012/01/egg-vacuoles-in-ivf/. Hope this link works, think it kind of means that there's a bubble in the egg which can make injecting the sperm in difficult. Fingers crossed for good news in the morning x

Jules I'm not sure I can help I was on the agonist protocol so I'm not sure what the difference is. Their quite good at explain everything though although a few times I thought of things after and either phoned or emailed them to ask. Good luck tomorrow x

Good luck with the iui cath, fingers crossed you are lucky first time. 2ww is torture so hope you have loads to keep you busy x

/links


----------



## Jules13

squarepaws, thanks. Its all very confusing hearing about all the different protocols, IUI seemed like a breeze compared to IVF. Think Im just out my comfort zone a wee bit.  I noticed you're pregnant with your 1st IVF. Thats really encouraging to hear. Congratulations! x


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks for the link squarepaws , that explained things, they didn't really elaborate on the phone for me x

Jules - how did consultation go? x

goodthingshappen - here is hoping you are celebrating a BFP on 15th  

good news is 6 have fertilised, they are pretty sure the ones that didn't fertilise are those that had the vacuoles, and the 6 that have fertilised are looking good today - waiting on another call tomorrow with hopefully good news on progress


----------



## Jules13

Clairabella, my appt isn't til 6:45 tonight. Its so good that they offer later apps. We've had so much time off recently with iui that it gets awkward making up excuses for time off work. I'm expecting ivf will be the same with scans and stuff but I guess that's what we've  to do with this kinda tx. 

That's good about your eggs. Six sounds like a good number to me! I'll be happy with anything I get lol. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow x


----------



## Clairabella

Jules - not sure how far clinic is from your work, but they will do scans and bloods at 7.30 in the morning, which meant I was never more than 15-20 mins late for work. Made it easier to keep work in the dark.  x


----------



## naddie

Tracey42 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I still keep popping in to see how you're all doing and huge congrats Squarepaws, in the law of averages one of us had to strike gold, and so glad one of us did, well done!
> 
> Edinburgh1, so sorry about the outcome, you are right about the emotional toil, and you don't realise how consuming treatment is until you're at the end of it. We're going to try one more time with my eggs then def move to DE. We're moving to the Nuffield as they have had success with women my age where the GCRM have not. Don't give up, there are other options . Thanks for all the advice you've given over the last month, keep popping in take care, keep in touch and all the best
> 
> Alexine - you are not the first person to mention the embryologists.......interesting........have you heard anything about the Nuffield?
> 
> Hiya Clairabelle & FertileRoad
> 
> Hiya Tracey42
> 
> I am currently having treatment at the nuffield, i couldn't praise them enuff, this is my first go at icsi, EC tommorrow, where ae you at the moment on your treatment? xx
> Have a lovely Jubilee weekend


----------



## Clairabella

Jules - how did apt go?x

Well all 6 embies are still with us and looking good   will find out for sure tomorrow, but looking like 5 day transfer on Monday   

Hope you all well x


----------



## squarepaws

That's great clairabella, it's horrible waiting for the phone call to say how they are isn't it. Hope you're feeling ok after ec. X


----------



## Jules13

Hi there, that's great that all 6 are doing well 

My apt went well last night. Basically got told I should be good to start flare protocol next month. I'm currently on day 17 of my clcle just now so hopefully this time next month things will have started. Got my consents appt soon. Will be planning for ivf but they may decide to do icsi on the day depending on sperm quality. Also got told they'll use two embryos providing I'm lucky enough to have them!


----------



## scottish lassie

Fantastic news about ur 6 Clairabella, well done to you, fingers crossed for you next week. xx

Jules13, I also had the flare protocol because my amh level was so high (69.3!) & had no problems with it at all.  Good luck to you for your treatment xx


----------



## Jules13

63.9!!!!! I didn't even know it went that high! So is the flare protocol for low and high amh? I don't undersand that? I just assumed it was for girls with lower levels. I'm still all new to this and still learning! XX


----------



## stelpo

Jules, I *think* the idea is that you get fewer follicles on flare regardless of AMH, which is desirable for both high responders (high AMH) and older birds (low AMH) though for different reasons - high responders = less chance of OHSS, and old birds = better quality eggs, i.e. quality over quantity. Could be wrong though, but thats my take on it  

S x


----------



## Jules13

Ah that makes sense. I did ask how many eggs to expec and they said 4 or 5. I thought this was quite low considering I produced 5 on my first iui cycle. But now I understand that its quality they're looking for instead of loasda rubbish ones. Thanks for that x


----------



## Clairabella

Squarepaws - I am really finding all the waiting torture, just get over one piece of news and start thinking about the next!  You must be the same waiting on your scan now?  How long now?  Are you having any symptoms or feeling ok?

Jules - fab news you are starting soon   at least they will go with best option for ivf or icsi on the day.  Best of luck  

Stelpo - what day are you back this week?x

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

AFM - got call this morning to say my "half dozen eggs" as DH has christened them all still going strong and looking good, so in on Monday for transfer.   

How long does the transfer take for all the experts?  I am hugely squeamish so not looking forward to this part, and at least if I have an idea of how long it takes I can build myself up!


----------



## squarepaws

That's brill they are all still doing well, do you know if you will get 1 or 2 put back or will you see what they say on the day? Don't worry about et, your in and out the clinic in 45 mins with about 15 mins actually in theatre. It's a bit awkward as your legs are up in stirrups but it's only as uncomfortable as a smear test. The nurse did mine and a care assistant was there and the embryologist was in the lab waiting for the signal to pass the catheter with the embryo in it through the window. I've heard some people saying they had an ultrasound too but I didn't. 

I'm not too bad thanks, still got cramps and feel like I've been doing loads of sit ups, I'm not sure if I've got a urine infection or not, having never been pregnant before or had a urine infection I'm not sure what symptoms are what, lol. I can't wait for scan to make sure alls ok, I must admit I still worry every time I go to the loo incase I'm bleeding. I suppose that's natural after all we go through. I can't complain though I'm very lucky and happy x


----------



## Clairabella

I'm planning on putting 2 back if we have them.  Hope I don't need to push too hard as we have already decided that is what we want.  Glad to hear we will not be there long.  Did you go in alone or with your other half?

Hope you are feeling better soon, i think we forget what we have put our bodies through to get to this point.  Hope you feel better soon. Your scan will be great to reassure you all is fine  
xx


----------



## Jules13

Good luck for tomorrow clairabella! If u get two transfered then will they freeze the rest? Does this cost extra or included in the cost? We got told they'd transfer 2 (if I was lucky enough to have 2!) but I think that's cos of my age and poor amh. They said if I was younger they'd only do one. I'm guessing you've requested two to be put back? I wouldve done the same if they only suggested one x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Jules, because we are going to blastocyst we are not really sure that we will have any left over, they said to expect maybe 2 or 3 at the most to survive til 5 days, but if we are lucky enough to have some frosties then 1 years freezing is included in cost.  They have said at my appointments that they expect to recommend 1 but depends on quality on the day.  I have decided I'd rather take my chances with two if we have them especially if we only have 2 left,  as they may not survive the thawing process and I'd be gutted to have one frostie that didn't survive the thaw xx


----------



## squarepaws

Yep you get to take your other half in with you for et. I could have got 2 put back but decided on 1. I was clear in my mind 1 all the way as I didn't think I would get the choice then on the day I was so confused. There was a chance of freezing one so we decided to just put 1 back and hope the other would be good enough for freezing but it turned out it wasn't. They must have to be really good quality to be frozen as I had 5 eggs I think at day 5 and none were good enough for freezing. I was pretty gutted as it feels like I wasted them. 

Hope et goes well for you tomorrow, try and relax as much as possible and take it easy x


----------



## Jules13

Silly question, but how do they decide on how long they leave it. Why do some have 2 or 3 day or 5 day blastocyst?


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Jules, they said something like if you have more than 4 good quality embryos on day 3 and they can't tell which are the strongest then they will push to day 5.  Think if they have a few front runners on day 3 they put them back. Not sure about the 2 day x

Well i am now officially PUPU   2 embies on board, and test date is 21st.    One was an early blast and one was stil compacted, so they recommended 2 for me instead of SET x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jules,

It's to do the both the quantity and quality of your embryos. If you have a few and quality looking good, they will push them to blasts. If not, they don't want to risk pushing them to blast and you not having any to transfer,so they put them in. 

Hope that makes sense. 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Clairabella: congrats on being pupo. That's fantastic news. Woo hoo.   did they tell you the grading of the early blast? My friend had a compacted blast put in as well as another and she's currently pregnant with twins.  

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks sugarpielaura - you have made me feel much better knowing that there is definitely a chance.  They didn't tell me the grade as such just said it was an early blast and the compacted they couldn't tell at that point whether it would continue.  I have another compacted one they will call tomorrow to tell me whether it is worth freezing.

How are you getting on now?x


----------



## sugarpielaura

That's great. She had a blast and a compacted and going strong with twins. In fact,she's almost 20 weeks. Stay positive.   

Im trying another fet but fluid is back I think as I'm passing a lot. Have my scan Tom but think its going to be cancelled.  

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Fingers crossed for us both.   Good luck tomorrow, let me know how it goes  .  Are you using GCRM again?xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks. Yes, back at gcrm. Just looked at old posts of people who have fluid. No positive stories at all. 

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

well here is hoping you are the one that has the positive story


----------



## stelpo

Hello ladies

Good news for us, DP went back yesterday to give another sample after the disastrous one at our consents appt where there was only one poor single sperm - yesterday much better and we now have three straws frozen as backup - woop woop. SO....now starting norethisterone on Thurs and we are underway for ICSI no 2 on flare protocol. Hurdle no 1 crossed  

Sugarpie, hope all goes well with your scan  

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone I'm back and looking to the future now and looking to do FET in July or August 2012. It's still hard but I'm getting there slowly x 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Clairabella: thanks.  

Stelpo: That's great news about dp and getting started.   thanks. 

Dee: welcome back.   glad to hear you are moving forward. Take each day at a time though.  

Afm, well unbelievably scan went well this morning. Still don't quite believe it. Spent most of last night in tears dreading the worse for today. Lining was 9.3mm. I've only been on the hrt tablets for 7 days. Previous fets,I've been on tablets longer and only got 7mm. Also, no fluid at the moment at least.   So on to next step. Start cyclogest on Thursday and et next week. Hopefully as long as embryo survives.   

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - welcome back   and best of luck with FET   

Sugarpielaura - excellent news you must be so chuffed.  

Stelpo - glad to hear you now have a backup in place  

I am going slowly crazy today   another 9 days of this x


----------



## Treaco

Hi Dee I had felt I had to reply to you as I was at the same stage as you when I lost our baby.
It's hard to know when to start again after mc, I had a mc on our 2nd fresh IVF at 11wks and it was devastating and I had a really bad time with it physically, afterwards when it was ok we went away for a couple of days just on our own where people didn't know what had happened with us.  That happened to us in the September and we done a FET in the December but I felt ready for it and as you can see from my signature at the bottom our FET worked and we got our darling son from it. When I got the positive from FET I was just as excited as I was the first time although was also very scared with every twinge and had early scans.

Hope it works out for you this time with FET, I found this alot less stressful than a fresh cycle.

Hoping to join you all soon girls as we've got our first app booked with GCRM for 18th July which is a week after we come back from Turkey so hoping things will move on from there.

Baby dust to you all and hopefully alot of BFP's.

Michelle xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks a lot everyone xxxx

Michelle: thanks for yr kind words xxx and it proves it can happen with fet xxx was that at gcrm? Looks like I will be either joining u in July or maybe August gotta have my review and see what they say xxx


----------



## Hope2468

Hi ladies,

Looks like I'm back too. Hoping to start FET as soon as AF shows her face, which is anytime!

I will be having a medicated cycle as well, and was wondering what is the process?  Does the treatment start straightaway once your AF arrive.  Frequency of Bloods and scans?

Thanks


----------



## stelpo

oooh, lots of us about to start   Anyone know how long it takes for the drug company to get in touch? GCRM said they would fax the prescription on Mon and I was expecting to hear pretty quickly for payment, but so far, nothing. Have appt tomorrow to try and persuade GP to prescribe the clexane but I don't have high hopes!

Positive thoughts to all  

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Evening   lots of people returning to GCRM, glad to see it is getting busier on here again.  Here is hoping for BFPs for us all   

Well I now officially have OHSS   been feeling rubbish since Monday night after transfer,  but last night was just terrible.  Was doubled up in pain and my tummy is super swollen.  Plus breathing very heavy and feeling generally crap.  Even moving was awful.  So called clinic this morning and went in for bloods etc, so got a call this afternoon to say I need to do clexane injections for the next 10 days and back in for more bloods on Friday.  To make matters worse DH goes away this weekend and he is my chief injector   

Hope you are all having a better day than mine x


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: I heard by the Thursday as mine was faxed over on a Monday too 

Clarabella: sorry to hear u got ohss and hope it gets better soon xxx

I have my review meeting at 10:45 on Monday to discuss when we can start again I'm thinking July or August and they will hopefully let me have natural fet as that was discussed at my other appts xxx


----------



## stelpo

Dee, thanks for that, was beginning to wonder! Glad you are looking forward, I had a mc at 11weeks over 17 years ago, and not a day goes by when it doesn't cross my mind - i haven't forgotten that pain, and that was when I presumed it would be easy to conceive again, just like everyone else does - HA! So... 
I'm actually really nervous about starting again, last cycle I was quite excited but now I just feel that every day of medication brings me one day closer to the moment it will finally be all over for us, and I really don't want to get to that day - talk about pessimistic!

Love to all

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Clairabella: thanks. Cautiously happy and approaching next hurdle.  Petrified about the thaw now and the fluid. Sorry to hear about ohss and hope you are feeling better soon. 

Michelle: welcome and looks like you'll get started soon. 

Hope: I'm currently on my third fet. My d/r for fresh and frozen cycle is being on the pill. After d/r on the pill for a month,I bleed and phone clinic. I then go in for cetrotride injection and tablets. Cetrotride stops body ovulating and tablets are hrt (progynova) - 3 times a day. on days 5,6 and 7 I have another cetrotride injection to take. Continuing 3 hrt tabs a day. Then scan at day 7-10 to check lining thickness. I had lining scan on day 7, starting pessaries twice a day on day 9 and et on day 15. Hope this makes sense. 

Dee: hope that your review meeting goes well and you can get started soon. 

Stelpo: the clinic will have told them when they need your meds and they will contact you in time for payment and delivery. The first time I had a while and then got the call. This time, order placed and they phoned same day. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi stelpo x yeah it is tough isn't it x but I have to look and move forward otherwise it will consume me but I will never ever forget and I'm getting a tattoo behind my ear or on my wrist of one heart to represent Morgan and 2 angel wings to represent my ectopic and miscarriage x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Spl I hope so too but I think they will make me wait till I have had a couple periods as I haven't had one yet x


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys just passing thru to wish u all the best.

I see you are back Dee, u r a very strong lady - will check back on u all - congrats on any bfp's that I may have missed - hope u r all doing well x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeerah hun xxx to be honest I'm coping with it better now, tho I have good days Nd bad days I'm just trying to look to the future now but I won't ever forget x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone just wanted to introduce myself,iam new to this thread but not new to tx,as you can see i had a natural fet back in 09 at gcrm which resulted in our beautiful little man,and now we are starting again to see if we can add to our family,i have my 1st appt nxt week at gcrm,nervous to be starting again but also excited.xlooking forward to getting to know you all,xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone, hope you're all well   

we're hopefully going to gcrm in July/August. Can I ask you, do you buy your drugs from them? Or do you go elsewhere? I have seen online chemists but I don't know if they'd be really that much cheaper (am trying to save pennies   )

thank you


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Ranwelli and wee emmA: welcome. Gcrm put your prescription into a drugs company called central homecare and drugs ordered through them. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi wee Emma and ranweli welcome to the thread zx

Well I had my review appt and dr gaudoin said that I need to have one period then start on my natural fet with my next cycle  . He has recommended that we go for single embryo transfer as we did get pregnant on our first set then if it fails we will do a double fet next time. So that is what we are going for. I just hope my period returns soon as its been 4 weeks today since the miscarriage, so hopefully it will start soon fx 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## 8868dee

Wee Emma: GCRM use central homecare and they put the prescription in for u then u get a call approx 5 days later for payment x hope this helps x


----------



## stelpo

Drugs have arrived - oooh its getting real now! All ready to start with prostap on July 1.....

Parcel was delivered to work (a hospital) yesterday then promptly went missing, I had to track it down through where all the medical supplies go to find the storeman desperately trying to find it on the inventory ordering system.......I swear, how hard can it be, it had my name and department on, marked private & confidential.....anyway, after seeing parts of work i never knew even existed, I swiped it back and tried to casually unobtrusively walk back in with a mahoosive box lol - my colleague nearly fainted when I told her it cost me £650, hence my keenness to find it  

Anyway, onwards! If anyone has any spare PMA, can I have it please

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

well I am definitley out this month, AF has arrived with a vengeance   just managed to talk to DH on the phone and not tell him as he is away until tomorrow.  He was busy wishing me luck for the test in the morning, not sure how I managed to keep it together.

Blood tests tomorrow to confirm what I already know, but can anyone tell me how long you need to leave it between cycles?  Is it one or two natural AFs? And what does this one count as?

My mum called earlier and I couldn't even speak to her was so upset, had to hang up and text her. Lord knows how I am getting through work tomorrow!

Sorry for the "me" post I hope you are all well.

Stelpo - sorry I don't have any PMA to spare!

Dee - glad your apt went well not be long til you get started x


----------



## stelpo

Clairabella - so sorry,  

S x


----------



## naddie

Big   Clairabella

So sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella I am so so sorry hun xxxx hope you have someone who u can talk to xxxxxx we are all here for you xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone  hope u all had a nice weekend ?

Clairabelle: how are you doing hun xxx?

Well I started my af today after spotting couple days ago mixed feelings really, I am happy I started as I only gotta wait till af arrives next month then I'm starting tx again with the first fet, on the other hand it's like final that I miscarried now. But at least we have a plan of action to keep me busy over the rest of summer x . Dh will be away when I have fet so my very good friend is coming with me for transfer so I'm not alone. I just hope it works fingers crossed 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - good news that you are on your way with af but must be bittersweet.  good news that your friend will be there for transfer.  hope it all works out x
I am feeling a bit better now that DH is home and I am not as hormonal.  Just need to get myself back on track and start as soon as poss again.  Have my review apt on 9th July and will take it from there. Hoping to start on next af, so probably be a few weeks behind you 

Need to get myself back on my healthy eating and back to exercise cos I have been a lazy slob recently


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: hope the next cycle works for u hun xxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone, Ive not been on this thread much, Ive just been biding my time waiting on tx to start.

We had our consents appt on Monday and pick up drugs next week so just looking forward to starting. Feels like Ive waited a long time for IVf so glad things are finally moving forward. Is anyone else starting/doing flare protocol and how are you finding it?

Clairabella, Ive just noticed your previous posts, Im sorry to hear your news  

Jules x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Jules, 

I'm just about to start flare as well - I have finished the norethisterone, and have to do the prostap jab on Friday! So far so good, no probs with the norethisterone, bit nervous about the prostap having hormonal side effects, time will tell!!

Will be lovely to have a cycle buddy, when are you starting off?


----------



## Jules13

Hi Steplo,

Thats cool that you're having flare as well, it'll be good to have someone to chat to whos went through the same process. I start norethisterone on the 12th and prostap on the 27th. Not looking forward to the prostap jag either. I had six months of prostap a few years ago (symptoms lasted 9 months though!) to put me through a fake menopause to help with endomitriosis. I have to say it wasnt pleasant but dont worry cos I dont imagine this time will be anything like it, 9 months was waaaaay too long lol. 

J x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies,

What's clinic's advice about sex and orgasms after et? Nothing was said to me. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

I'd be interested in finding out the answer to that question too. I've recently done 3 cycles of IUI and after every one I decided not to have sex cos I was terrifiied of unsettling anything that was going on inside. That sounds crazy though, doesn't it!?!


I'm sure there's pregnany woman all over the world having intercourse and not evern knowing they're pregnant. Its only cos we're so cautious about this that we question everything. I would like to know what the professionals say about it!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Jules,

I think the no sex is due to risk of infection and if I'm being totally honest,the pessaries are so bloody messy. However, the drugs totally change my libido and hubby was away for a week. I missed him like crazy,so a bit of something would be good.   I've heard it's to do with uterine contractions but I'm 8dp 5dt so implantation would be done so surely it'd be ok??

We can see if anyone has asked. I'll ask when I'm in next week for bloods. 

Xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

spl - they do advise to be careful when earl pregnancy so i would proceed with caution lol


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

My otd is Monday but I'm 9dp5dt today and got a bfn on poas. All over for us,again.  

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Aww I'm really sorry to hear that.  Is it possible you've tested too early? 

I'm not sure about testing after tx but my friend conceived naturally and never got her bfp until she was a week late. Every test before that was negative. 

Do u get blood taken to confirm it? Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jules,

Thanks. Hcg should show in very sensitive tests by now. Im 14 days after ovulation in theory.  Bloods on Monday to confirm. Just gutted and not sure how many more times I can do this. 

Xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

SPL - it isnt over until you get your bloods done you might be not showing on the test keep your chin up n keep pma!


----------



## Clairabella

Sugarpielaura - I'm so sorry   hopefully you will get better news on Monday.xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks ladies. I did another test today and bfn so def all over for us.  

Wondering what the next steps are. Have any of you had immune issues investigated by gcrm? Your tubs checked by them?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi sugarpielaura,

Sorry to hear about your most recent treatment outcome.  I was treated at GCRM and it was fifth transfer lucky for me.    GCRM are pretty skeptical about immune testing and generally just take the view that if you have had a number of failed transfers then its worth looking at moving on to steroids, clexane and potentially intraplids.  On my fifth go, I introduced the clexane and the intralipids, not the steroids (just a personal choice as I didnt like the sound of the side effects).  They mentioned to me that they hadnt been doing intralipids very long but seemed to have early indications that results were good with them.  Whether it made the difference for me, I don't know...    If that last frozen transfer hadn't worked we were booked into Zita West's new clinic in London for July and it was going to be all about immune testing etc.  Personally I think its worth looking into all.

Very best of luck.

claire xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: soo sorry u got a bfn hun i do hope the bloods give us a better outcome and some tests can be not that sensitive xxx good luck with bloods monday hun xxx

Looking to start my first fet end july/ beginning august so only 4 weeks  cant wait just hope it works xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Ladies - anyone about? Its v quiet on here  

On day 4 of stimms on flare protocol, bricking it a bit about scan on Fri in case ovaries aren't doing anything.....
I only have enough gonal f to last til Mon, which will be day 9 of stimms - has anyone needed more than this on flare?? Desparately trying to work out when EC will be!

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Stelpo, how'd u get on with scan today?

Xx


----------



## stelpo

Aaaww Sugarpie, thank you so much for asking - doesn't seem to be many people around this thread at the moment  

Scan went OK, I have 12 follies growing, which I am quite pleased with, but only a few are over 11mm at the moment, I think this seems quite small so hoping they have a growth spurt over the weekend......the E2 bloods confused me (and the clinic!) as the measurement came back at 3.08nmol/l which seems to be in a different format from everyone else's - I used the hospital where I work for both scan and bloods, so I think the lab used a different parameter - I have tried googling but now just even more confused lol. Clinic called me back and said they were happy, but didn't get a straight answer from them about the level.

Hope you are doing OK, a failed cycle is the pits isn't it? I still feel like this cycle like everyday further we get is one day closer to this all being over for us once and for all - no PMA at all  

Thinking of you

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry i aint been on in few days just waiting my af at end of month lol and not much else to report here x 

Stelpo: thats great that follies are growing  hope they get bigger for you xxxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Stelpo - not be long for u now! U must be getting excited/nervous now


----------



## Clairabella

stelpo - hopefully by your next scan your follies will have had their growth spurt  

dee - hopefully not long before af and you can get started

we have our review on monday, so we shall see how that goes, letter indicates they will likely prefer DH to take supplements for 3 months before we try again as the deterioration came between day 3 and day 5.

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Stelpo,

It sounds like your follies are growing nicely and hopefully will be perfect at your next scan. Sorry,I don't really know much about the bloods. 

Yeah, another negative cycle is awful. Just have no real belief that this will ever happen to us.

Hi to all the other ladies and hope you are well. 

Xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

SPL - Keep your chin up love it will happen, good things come to those who wait and want it the most


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: yeah not long now 2 weeks or so x had awful pain in my tummy other day can only assume it was ovulation but never hurt before weird x 

Spl: it will happen for u hun xx youll prob end up with twins lol 2 for 1 ha xxx keep ur chin up love and dont lose hope cxxx

Hope everyone else is good cxx


----------



## stelpo

Egg collection set for Thursday   Still think follies are a bit small though - I have 6 biggish ones 13 - 18mm, and 6 small ones <10mm, but they are expecting to get eggs from only the bigger ones I think. Bit disappointed as I thought this protocol was aiming to get uniform growth, and I did better the last time getting 7 eggs from only 8 follies - boo.

Oh well, wait and see what thurs brings. Has anybody heard of any old birds like me going to day 5 transfer at GCRM? trying to organise work and that would mean Tues, but I think it would be very unlikely for them to leave it that long? My understanding is that its generally younger ladies with an abundance of eggs that they leave....or am I making that up  

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi 

Stelpo: that's great that ec coming up.   They sound fab to me. I had similar amounts and sizes. A few smaller I think as well.  My understanding is that it's more to do with the quality of your embryos rather than your age. They can ,of course, be linked,but f your embryos are doing well nd there's enough of them then I don't see why they won't go to blast. I think they worry that they'll have none left for you and don't take the risk if there aren't as many. I got 10 from ec, fresh cycle then cancelled. 8 fertilised and we pushed all of them to blast. 4 made it and were frozen. Good luck. 

Dee: thanks. Unlikely though as I'm on,y ever allowed to transfer one at a time. I just have no pma at all at the moment. Hope your tummy pains calmed down. 

Desperate2bemummy:thanks. I'd love an end date for that waiting though!   Patience and pma all but gone.  

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: at the moment i am also only allowed to transfer one, first time was miscarriage and this fet will be only one again but if this one fails ( hopefully not) then the time after wr will have 2 put back xxx dont lose hope hun even tho it's hard. After the misscarriage i kept saying what if next time fails but u just gotta keep hoping xxx fx for u next time if u have another tx xxxx

Stelpo : yay for ec thursday xxx hope they get loads of eggies. When i was due for ec they told us that my eggs were slow responders to the drugs and only expected to get 3 or 4 but in end we got 7 and all fertilised we had one put bk and 5 frozen one perished before transfer x so dont lose hope u might End up with more xxx gl thursday will pop in see how u get on xxxx


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping in.  I am with GCRM via satellite clinic in Belfast and travelling over for egg collection at 7.30am on Thursday.

Stelpo - I was thinking my egg collection is very soon also, on previous cycles with a different clinic I stimmed for 10 days and 12 days, with GCRM it will only be 8 days.  I am 40 but hoping to aim for blast if possible.  Had two early blasts transferred on a previous cycle and got our precious daughter.  Heard so many good reports about GCRM so here's hoping


----------



## stelpo

Oooh TBM, we're in for egg collection on the same day - I was beginning to think I was on my own  

Thank you all, for all your support, I don't think I could get through all this without you ladies listening!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome tbm and gl to to you and stelpo for ec on thursday xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Stelpo - good luck for thursday, hope it all goes well.  On blasts, the info I got from embryologists was that they want you to have 4 good quality embryos before they will go to blastocyst.  Like SPL says it is about quality

Sugarpielaura - hope your heart mends and you feel strong enough to go again in the future.  Do you have frosties still to go back?

Welcome TBM - I only stimmed for 9 days with GCRM.  Hope your EC goes well  

AFM - we had review today and have been told quality of my eggs are good, but the genome of sperm take over after day 3 and they are pretty certain DNA damage to Dh sperm caused the unexpected deterioration from day 3 to day 5.  We have decided to go for another cycle with half DH sperm and half donor sperm.  They have recommended antioxidant vits for couple of months for DH.  DH is more keen than me to go straight to DS but I feel we need to have another go with his.  Another issue though is because I had OHSS they want to move me to an antagonist protocol which will give me less eggs, but I'm a bit worried because we are going 50/50 that this will reduce our chances if we have less eggs,  not sure if I'd rather take my chances of overstimulating again!  have spent the evening with DH looking at donor profiles online (never ever expected I would be discussing the pros and cons of sperm donors with my DH    )


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i have never heard of half dh sperm and half donor x disnt know it was possible x i was in anagonist and got 7 eggs x whatever u decide to do i hope it works for u hun xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - I might have explained that badly!  What I meant was half of our eggs we will use DH sperm and the other half we will use donor sperm.  Means we will have a back up if same thing happens on next cycle and will let us know either way whether the sperm has been the problem.  Spoke to someone else within the clinic today who said we should maybe have another cycle just using DH sperm but we are still leaning towards using the donor. 

Hope you don't have long to wait now  

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Ah right now i get ya clairabella lol i must of been having a blonde moment ( i have them on a daily basis)  Not that i got anything against blonde people because i dont lol


----------



## 8868dee

I hope this next cycle works for u hun xxx whatever u decide regarding sperm donor xxxx


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies egg collection today got 8 eggs, last twice got 15 and 12 trying to focus on quality not quantity. Stelpo hope you got on well this morning


----------



## stelpo

Egg collection today got 5 eggs - little bit disappointed as last time got 7...guess it only takes one but I had 12 follies growing so hoped for more! I already knew some were too small so really got as expected - I guess this protocol was sold to me as encouraging follies to grow at a uniform rate, whereas that actually happened more on SP. anyways - onwards!

HMB - 8 sounds good to me, well done! Do you know when you are back for transfer? They've already told me Sat, which is only 2 days - again, bit disappointed as last time was 3. Guess I just have to trust their judgement


----------



## stelpo

Sorry, that should have been TBM - think I've gone dyslexic


----------



## TBM

Hi Stelpo

I got more eggs on my previous one too but hey hopefully less quantity and better quality this time to get that all important perfect one!!!!

They are ringing tomorrow to let us know how many fertilised to see if it is Saturday or possibly longer


----------



## TBM

PS: I was surprised it is likely to be Saturday for us too I thought private clinics only did 3 day and 5 day transfers


----------



## rosebud5

Hope you don't mind me chipping in. We're hopefully going to be having treatment at GCRM soon too.  On this treatment we are hoping to get less eggs and stim for a shorter period of time.  We are very blessed to have a child from an FET 3 years ago.  I have been successful in becoming pregnant on FETs twice, but never on a fresh transfer despite getting good numbers of eggs.  The Dr thought that it might be because I stimmed for so long at the other clinic (15 days) - this can adversely affect your womb lining apparently - maybe not in all cases but it certainly offers a potential explanation for my situation.  Anyway I just wanted to mention this as you were concerned about stimming for less time and collecting less eggs ... that's what we are aiming for.  I wish you all lots of success and have my fingers crossed for BFPs for you both ... and the rest of us too!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Tbm and stelpo xxx well done on ec today or yesterday as its gone 12 lol as u say its quality not quantity and it only does take one x i had 7 and like u was bit disheartened as thought they would get more but all fertilised and 1 put bk and got pg but sadly i lost it x goodluck with them fertilising for u both xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome rosebud xxx  gl with ur tx gcrm are really nice and proffessional and they always put me at ease x its good to know u got pg from fet as im having my first fet in about 3 weeks time if my af arrives on time xxx


----------



## stelpo

Thank you all for your lovely messages- going slightly loopy here waiting for clinic to ring - they said they would call at about 9 and it's now 9.55 - aaargh hurry up lol

S x


----------



## stelpo

Ok, news is in, not so good as out of our measly 5 eggs, only 2 survived the icsi process :-( I know it only takes one, but I am pretty disappointed we don't have more choice. Anyway, as there is no choice of the best embryos to transfer they are doing a two day transfer tomorrow - need some PMA, anyone got any bfp's from a two day transfer??


----------



## 8868dee

Hi hun x sorry only 2 made it xxx are you putting them both back xxx i hope you have a sticky embryo xxxx fx xxxx


----------



## weebella

Stelpo, just thought i would jump in . I am the same ages as you, and in march we only got 5 eggs with only 2 fertilising . Anyway I am now 16 weeks pregnant  so keep that PMA going. It was our last go after 5 attempts. So fingers crosses
bx


----------



## stelpo

Weebellla, thank you - I think I needed to hear that!
Hope all is going well with your pg xxx


----------



## TBM

Thanks Rosebud and Dee think I was just over analysing everything as usual!!!! Great to have some feedback.

Stelpo I know you were hoping for more but great to hear weebella's success story, two others on my last cycle got pregnant after a two day transfer. 

Still feeling rough after egg collection yesterday but think it might be the travelling as well.

My latest thing to over analyse is some clinics recommend starting pessaries on day of egg collection and others on day 3 why the difference?


----------



## stelpo

Haha, I know all about overanalysing! I haven't got pessaries at all, just another ovitrelle jab one week after the first -  maybe I should analyse that? I'm also still uncomfortable after ec - don't remember that from last cycle...
TBM, how did your fertilisation go? Are you getting to go blast? Fingers crossed for both of us 😊

S x


----------



## TBM

Stelpo, out of 8 eggs 7 fertilised so hoping to make it to Tuesday will be an anxious wait, last time 2 left doing well on day 5.  I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to who gets a BFP and who doesn't because numbers or days are no guarantee.  Thinking of you today and wishing you everything positive for transfer x


----------



## fflower

Hi girls
do you mind if I join you? I got my 2 embies put back this morning (day3) and already the 2 week wait is dragging...
This is my first cycle at GCRM, really like them so far, I'll love them all to bits if this works!


Anyone doing anything special to help with implantation?


 baby dust to all...


fflower x


----------



## stelpo

Flower, welcome! We can go mad on the 2 week wait together! I also had two put back this morning, but only day 2 as only two of our five survived the icsi so no point waiting to choose the best - still a bit gutted about that, but hey ho, must concentrate on these ones now - was more impressed with the staff today than on thurs, but I think that's because I was in quite a bit of discomfort following ec - like you, I will Love them forever if it works! 

TBM - 7 out of 8 is fab, much more like what I was hoping for - fingers crossed you get some good blasts from that crop 😊

Can I ask what vits you all take in the 2ww? I have been taking selenium, co enzyme 10, zinc and stuff as well as pregnacare, but not sure which are still good now and which were more for egg quality!

Cheers, S xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Welcome flower  

Stelpo: i do not take vitamins in the 2ww xxx 

Goodluck to u both in the 2ww xxx

Afm: i started my period yesterday on my birthday lol so i guess that means that i have ovulated on day 10 or 11 not sure mmmmmm x


----------



## fflower

Hi girls
I think pregnacare is good to take all the way through and selenium too, because it helps implantation (by thinning the blood I believe?)
I wouldn't have thought any vitamins would be harmful at the minute, as long as they're not mega-doses your body should be able to take what it needs and get rid of the rest?


I'm going to see if i can find a list somewhere of good things for implantation...


best wishes to all,
fflower x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls
Just thought I'd pop on to and give u all some PMA! My first round of ivf I had 2 enbeyos transferred on day 3 and got my twin boys ( who sadly passed away). We then went for another cycle at GCRM and only had 1 transferred on day 3 and I'm now 26 weeks pregnant! So girls never give up hope! It only takes one and sonetines the sooner the embryos are put back to where they should be the better! It's the best place for them! Not in a petri dish but back inside their mummy ;-) good luck girls xxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh And in the 2ww I only took pregnacare. I dropped all the other vitamins after egg collection. Pregnacare should have everything u need in the correct amounts for the little one/s


----------



## weebella

I ate 2 brazil nuts everyday for help implantation. Pineapple is another one people take. Not sure if theres biology in it but seemed to work this cycle for me .  Good luck to all on their 2 ww bx


----------



## 8868dee

I am booked in this friday at 9am for bloods  so im now o my first fet cycle whopp whoop


----------



## stelpo

Dee - fab news!! Fingers crossed all goes well this time!!

Twinangel - thank you so much for the PMA, definitely something lacking in me at the moment...I keep telling myself, it only takes one..

God, I HATE the 2WW!! 2 days in and going loopy   Anyone know if an ovitrelle booster def keeps AF away? I have to take it tomorrow, but last time had progesterone suppositories, but still bled 8dp3dt - just interested to know if its still a possibility.

PMA to all

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: glad u r doing well hun xxx wont be log now ad ull gave ur little bubba x 

Stelpo: i had a 5 day blast put back and also had the ovitrrlle booster but not sure if it keeps af away but i wouldnt think so as i tested out my booster and it was outa my system 5dpt (10dpo) and i got my bfp 7dpt (12dpo). So if the ovitrelle hcg was out of my system after 5 days then if my cycle was a neg i would of had af  if that makes sense lol x


----------



## stelpo

Yup, I'm with you....I have to take booster 5 days post transfer which would be only 7 days post EC, so booster should be out of system 12 days post EC, which is next Sun, but OTD isn't til following Fri....hope wee one is producing lots of its own by then


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah it should be out of your system by then . I think it also depends on the dose aswell but not sure if it is the dose x 
I was on the antagonist protocol and had my ovitrelle booster straight after my transfer and that was it.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

OOOh ladies you all seem to know what you are all talking about.  All of these boosters etc sound like a foreign language to me at the moment!    Fingers crossed when it is my time to begin, I am as fluent in IVF/ICSI as you all are   
  to all xxx


----------



## stelpo

TBM - how did your transfer go today??

S x


----------



## fflower

thanks Dee, I wasn't sure what effect the booster would have on results. I've only ever had the crinone before, got both this time....belt and braces I suppose? 


2ww is driving me maaaaad! I was feeling pretty confident at the weekend because our embies were better grades than ever before, but none of the rest of the batch (all the same grade) have made it to blast.  


Oh well, another 5 days at least before testing....


fflower x


----------



## TBM

Hi Stelpo

Flight back home this evening after a long wait in the airport so shattered. We were very lucky and had a 4AA and 3BB blastocyst transferred. Marco did the transfer he was lovely. Still a waiting game to see if the miracle of implantation happens! Sitting munching some brazil nuts before bed. How are you finding the 2WW?


----------



## stelpo

Oooh , TBM thats fabulous! Did you have any left to freeze? I'm doing fine but slowly going loopy...OTD not til 27th, but didn't get anywhere near that last time so torturing myself a bit! Do you have progesterone to take as well? I'm a bit worried that I only have the ovitrelle booster, which I did this morning, but it was such a small amount! I expected it to be the whole amount but 8 clicks is actually a tiny amount : (

Positive vibes to us all...

S x


----------



## TBM

They are ringing tomorrow to see if there is any to freeze 3 compacted at the moment but never had any to freeze in the past so will be very surprised if any make it.  I have progesterone suppositories to take from day 3 so started last Sunday for 12 days, last time started them day of egg collection so of course worried they weren't started early enough. I would worry over anything at the moment!!!!!!!!!!

Yes I hope this is a lucky thread for us all x


----------



## stelpo

Have to say, I just don't get the progesterone thing, it all seems to be so variable - last time I started them day of ET, this time, don't have them at all....I brought up low progesterone levels at my review appt, as I had full AF at only 8dp3dt, and they agreed to double the dose, but basically said it was to shut me up! I know general consensus is that you don't need it on flare because there is no DR, but I did SP last time, and no DR on that either! 

So easy to stress about every little thing  

Take it easy

S x


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls well that's us back from our holiday in Turkey and about to embark on our 1st cycle with GCRM, got bloods done at doctors today and 1st app with GCRM is this Thursday for Ovarian assessment and Semen sample and then we're back at beginning of August for our app with Marco to discuss and start Treatment.


Will try and read back and catch up with what's been happening with you all while I was away.


Good luck to you all.


Michelle x


----------



## FertileRoad

After a long departure I am back. Phoning GCRM this week to make consent appointment as my periods are getting later and later up to 33 days  each month is longer for them to start. I hoping to start 6, 7 August only problem I see with that is I am on holiday 24 July for 2 weeks but if I have rested on holiday and my last day of holiday will be start of the flare protocol I think its the spray so maybe OK only hope consent appointment is soon and drugs delivered before I fly out on Holiday or will have to wait another cycle don't want to do that as I feel very healthy at the moment.


----------



## FertileRoad

Phoned GCRM and no appointments until August for concent - I have had my cry and can not accept how I am feeling this is just not me I don't do emotion. I am very disappointed as now I have to wait for 2 cycles and the way my body is in the menopause since mid 30s I am now angry with my partner.


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining in, i've been reading through all your posts in the last couple of days so thought I should stop being a creep and write something . I'm doing my first ever fertility treatment at GCRM just now, we're doing ICSI, GNrh Antagonist Control. I'm on day 7 of stimulation injections, so it's Cetrotide in the morning and Menopur at night plus 2 Metformin. Had my scan today, follicles everywhere, the nurse took blood and said that I look ready for egg collection this Friday  She will phone today with the blood results but it's all looking good. Weird question but what did you all take with you? I'm thinking just a nightie? What are the rooms like?

FertileRoad - hope you are OK, enjoy your holiday, I know how you are feeling I almost had to miss this cycle and I was really upset

It's really helped reading everyones posts, I don't usually do stuff like this but it's just good to know that your not alone, it's quite stressful hiding apps from work and family, thanks everyone. xxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Miabella, and welcome!

I had EC/ET last week, and all I took with me was a top to wear into theatre - you could take a nightie, I took a tunic thing I normally wear with leggings which was fine! I saw no need for the socks or towel they tell you to take....  The rooms are OK, just basic with a toilet cubicle, and a TV.

Good luck!

S x


----------



## TBM

Phone call this morning to say none of other embies suitable for freezing, kind of expected it as never had any to freeze in previous cycles either. Just glad we made it to transfer and have a chance.

I found the facilities at GCRM much better than my previous private clinic which only had cubicles separated by curtains (could hear all conversations of other couples) toilet was down the corridor, no tv, and had to walk in and out of theatre. So GCRM felt like the Ritz in comparison so much more comfortable to stay in bed and be wheeled in and out of theatre.


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome miabella x when u had my transfer in march i took a book to read while waitig tho i didnt read it as wasnt waiting long x i took a long shirt which was fine x they get u to wear a blue hospital hat and shoes things like the surgeon wears lol c the rooms are nice and i dodnt think they were clinical x tey have a tv and toilet in room x they are really nice and always e plain things and put u at ease xxx

Hi fertile road xxx sorry you are having to wait seems the clinic is quite busy this time as when i had first tx in feb/march they had lots of appts for consent now thu have none xxxx hope u manage to get goong soon xxx

Tbm: sorry u had no embryos suitable for freezing hun xxx hope this cycle is positve for u xxx 

Hi everyone else xxx

Afm: well i paid for my natural fet yesterday and i had a phonecall from central homecare for the after transfer ovitrelle inkection x i know this is natural cycle but last time after transfer i had crinonr gel but central homecare didnt say anything about crinone gel. Is that because im on a natural cycle


----------



## stelpo

Thats true TBM, my last clinic was the same with the curtains and walking into theatre, but each time I was there on my own so it didn't seem so bad - I guess if other folk had been listening (given our looooong debate about whether to transfer 2 or 3!) I wouldn't have been so happy!

Sorry to hear you had none to freeze, but as you say, 2 blasts transferred is fab -   for us both

S x


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks everyone

OMG so Steplo and TBM are you both on your 2ww?

Im still waiting for GCRM to phone with my blood results and confirm that it will be Friday, ive been checking my phone every 10 mins, this can't be normal lol.  im so nervous about it.  How long does it take for the egg collection?

x


----------



## MIABELLA

They phoned, just to go in for another scan and bloods on Fri   x


----------



## 8868dee

I am in at 9am on friday for fet bloods


----------



## MIABELLA

I'm 11.30 lol. x


----------



## Treaco

Hi girls is anyone at GCRM today? We're there at half 2 for tests today, getting excited to start our treatment now.x


----------



## 8868dee

Im there tomorrow x hope ur appt goes well


----------



## MIABELLA

Hope all goes well Treaco. 

I've decided to take 2 weeks off work, I am shattered with all of this and feel ready to burst, can't wait to stop these injections. 

Xxx


----------



## Treaco

Thanks girls, well that's the fertility assessments done, hope the results r gd when we get the letter nxt wk.

Miabella hopefully you'll get ec soon. 
8868dee gd luck for tommorrows app.

Hi to everyone else

Michelle x


----------



## fflower

Hi girls
Is anyone here planning to test early (TBM and Stelpo think we're all the same date)?

I know the advice is always to wait until OTD or at least the day before, but I'm desperate!
With my first cycle I got a faint positive 9dpo, which I'll be tomorrow.
Any thoughts?

fflower x


----------



## stelpo

hi Fflower - I'm going to try my best to resist!! I bled really early last time, 8dp3td, 12dpo, and I want to keep the pretence of being PUPO up for as long as possible.....this is definitely our last go, so if this doesn't work, thats it. I'm pretty sure it won't work so I'm in burying head in the sand territory! 
Isn't it too early to test anyway? I was thinking at least another 5 days or so, to have a chance of being accurate....thats if I were going to test early  

Good luck, and I will be waiting with baited breath if you do go for it!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks treaco xxx glad ur assessments went ok xxx

Flower: when i did my fresh cycle i tried not to test but i ended up testing 6dp5dt (11dpo)and got a bfp on first responce x when is ur test date  Good luck what ever u decide and i hope u get the bfp thiscycle. Hun xxx


----------



## fflower

Thanks girls, I know its best to wait and get a more reliable result. It's my birthday today so I suppose its not a good idea anyway! My OTD is Thursday (but I couldn't get an appointment till Friday) so I would think that by Tuesday I should get a reading from an early first response. I've got some coming in the post so we'll see when they arrive!


Miabella- hope you get the go ahead for EC soon.


 to all,
fflower x


----------



## 8868dee

Happy Birthdday flower hun xxx

Hope everyone else is ok x 

Afm: had bloods taken today x so just waiting on phone call but i no i havent ovulated as im only on cd 7 so prob go bk on monday x


----------



## stelpo

Happy birthday fflower - its mine tomorrow! Another reason i don't want to test lol, last years birthday was crap as I had to tell DP about abysmal SA which we weren't expecting at all, this one in the middle of 2WW - next year HAS to be better!

Dee, hope stimming goes all OK

S x


----------



## MIABELLA

Happy Birthday Fflower  

Im praying everything goes amazing for you all on your 2ww.  I've tried to google this but cant find anything, what does it mean when you write 'OTD'? Or '8dp3td 12dpo' I'm trying to work it out lol. 

8868dee - glad all your assessments went OK today, looks like we're both back on Monday again lol.  The place was mobbed this morning, I've never seen it so busy. 

Had my blood and scan this morning, the scan looked good, loads of follicles (over 30) biggest one was 22mm.  Just had my blood results back, I've to take Cetrotide 2moro at 7.30pm and I'll be in for EC on Monday at 7.30am.  

Hope everyone is ok xxx

P.S I modified this so I didnt have 2 posts on lol (just incase anyone noticed lol) x


----------



## 8868dee

Miabella: i arrived there at 8.30 ad it was empty x gotta go back at 10.30 On monday for more bloods x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck for ec monday chick xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey

Thanks, good luck with the bloods, your gonna feel like a pin cushion soon, bruises everywhere lol. x


----------



## TBM

Happy birthday Stelpo and Fflower hope you both have a lovely day great weather this weekend

I have never tested early before too afraid an early BFP would change and vice versa.  I have a three hour round trip to Belfast next Friday to do blood test and I know if I tested early and got a BFN it would be the longest most depressing drive ever!!!  So so hard to know what to do, on one hand I desperately want to know, and on the other hand I just like the thought I might be pregnant and don't want that bubble to burst.


----------



## stelpo

Miabella - thank you so much for all your good wishes - I'm totally hating the 2ww!!

8dp3dt - means 8 days post 3 day transfer,  12dpo - 12 days post ovulation (or egg collection), OTD means official test date - I think we've all been around here too long!

All the best for EC on mon, - your follies sound impressive!

TBM, I'm with you on the testing early business, its just too depressing - I am posting bloods to Glasgow on Thurs night if I get that far  

S x


----------



## MIABELLA

Ah thanks Steplo all makes sense.  xxx


----------



## fflower

Miabella- brilliant result on your scan! sounds like you're going to get loads of eggs!


Stelpo- Happy Birthday to You! Shane about the lack of champagne....


I'm afraid I now have a couple of First Response packs burning a hole in my handbag... I'll let you know how it goes but at this stage I'll be taking the result with a pinch of salt anyway!


Have a great weekend everyone.
Fx


----------



## 8868dee

Think i will be a pin cushion miabella lol x 

Hope u both had a nice birthday yeaterdsy stelpo and flower x


----------



## MIABELLA

Final Injection taken tonight, so weird! Bring on EC on Monday.

Has anyone tested early yet? Xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Nope......


----------



## fflower

I have but I think the last lot of ovitrelle is probably still in my system so not reliable result yet.


----------



## 8868dee

Hope u r having a nice injection free day today miabella xxx gl tomorrow for ec hun xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks 8868dee. It was nice not having to inject at 8am. Really excited bout 2moro. Just took off nail varnish there . Hope ur bloods all go ok 2moro x

Steplo and Fflower I'm sending positive thoughts ur way. I can almost imagine your posts saying BFP!! Not long now and you will both know. 

Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun me too lol x i usually ovulate on day 13 (which is wednesday) but last month it was day 10 which is tomorrow x so could have et either friday or monday as im not sure how long after ovulation transfer will be. Doc said they have a 5 day window. So if i ovulate tomorrow they have up until saturday to do transfer and if i ovulate as normal on wednesday then they have until monday so really i could have transfer from thursday until monday if that makes sense. As its my first fet not sure when theu like to transfer bk c


----------



## 8868dee

Feeling down tonight  the closer i get to fet the more worried i am that i will either have a neg cycle ir another miscarriage  after 2 miscarriages in just a year im so scared it will happen again  . I no its just pre fet nerves but canr shake the fear x


----------



## stelpo

Hey Dee, try not to be sad. I totally understand, I am feeling exactly the same today - tomorrow is the day is all went belly up for me last cycle, and all day today I have been soooo down, totally convinced it hasn't worked. And this time, I know we aren't going to give it another go, thats it  

You never know, this might be our time hey? Remember you have good track record getting that elusive BFP, one more hurdle - you were under massive stress last time so fingers crossed for this time.

Positive thoughts to all of us  

Love, S x


----------



## 8868dee

Hope ec goes ok today miabella cxxx

Thanks stelpo x just what i needed x hope this cycle proves fruitful for u xxx

Had more blood today and was so busy in clinic at 10:30 x just waiting for phonecall anytime after 2 to either tell me to go in for more bloods or et


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey everyone. Ec went well, got 20 eggs. Waiting on a call about 2ish to see how their doin. Oh I hope you get your et soon xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow thats good number of eggs x hope they get jiggy with it :

Had phone call and no ovulation so i am back to normal as my normal ov day will be thursday cd 13 . So gotta have more bloods in thursday as hopefully will get the et go ahead x as log as i ovulate lol x


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey 8868Dee so when would you get the ET?

Just had our phone call, 17 fertilised, 3 of them aren't looking so
Good so she said its pretty much 14 looking good for now. Il be in for ET either Thursday or Saturday. My stomachs really sore, I didnt think it would be as bad as this.
. Really happy with the amount collected and fertilised though.

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## fflower

Hi girls
Miabella- congratulations on your eggs, you've got a good a good number there. Sorry to here about the pains, I found that too this time, painkillers, hot water bottle and sleep helped!


Dee- you must be desperate to get on with your transfer. It looks like you've got terrific quality blasts to put back. Are you planning on 1 or 2?


Stelpo- how are you holding up? Are you too far away from the clinic to go there for the blood test? Hope you enjoyed your birthday weekend in spite of the 2ww madness!


as for me.. still getting faint positives, but they're not getting any stronger. I took the ovitrelle booster a week ago, how long do you think until its definitely out of your system?


fflowerx


----------



## 8868dee

Miabella: its looking like monday or tuesday now  14 left thats really good hun x fx they all continue to grow 

Flower: yeah i am desperste to have my embie in the mother ship lol x am only having one put bk this time as i got pg with only 1 last time x it still could be in your system hun x it might be better fr u to not test no more that way u wont send urself that insane lol x mine was out if my system within 5 days but i only had 1500 at transfer x some people say for every 1000 it takes a day or so to leave system but im not sure x


----------



## fflower

thanks Dee, I'm sure for most people not testing early is the best option but it just doesn't work for me, there's no way I could cope with a stranger telling me on the phone that it's all over! I need time to prepare myself if its bad news. I'll keep testing for the next few mornings and see how it goes. My OTD is Thursday so I would think by Wednesday it'll definitely be clear of the ovitrelle


fflower x


----------



## 8868dee

Ah right ok x i think it will deffo be out yr ststem by Wednesday if otd is thursday as if they took bloods and it was still in your system it would show up pg when ots not if that makes sense x fx its positive for u xx


----------



## stelpo

Miabella - 20 eggs! Thats magnificent, well jel   I found EC very sore this time too, but it was much better the following day.

Dee, fingers crossed for ovulation - it WILL happen hun!

Fflower, I still think its too early to test is it not? I had ovitrelle booster last Tues, so 6 days ago, but my understanding is that the amounts of hcg that any bub would be producing would still be too small to measure? I think GCRM give pretty early OTD as they do bloods, mine is Fri which is a full 3 days earlier than Aberdeen last cycle. I live about 4 hours from clinic so they said to take bloods as late on Thurs to catch post and they can process on Fri, otherwise would have to wait til Mon as they don't do it at the weekend. Handily I work in a hospital so easy to get done!

Sx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun x cant wait to be pupo lol x


----------



## FertileRoad

My AF was on 19th Jly my consent appointment on 10th Aug so looks like I have missed out this time round as by the 10th I would be 23 days. So heading for a holiday on Wednesday and going to chill out and hope I dont come back ill again and it having to be cancelled as it was in April its been a long wait to get better. 

Wishing everyone best of luck with EC and ET.


----------



## MIABELLA

Have a great holiday 2moro Fertileroad I hope you manage to completely relax.

I've now got 11 eggs, the Embryologist said that they are all of a really good quality, I was kinda disappointed as it just seems a lot have gone but she said to still have double numbers is good.  Fingers crossed we dont lose much more  

I don't think I will be able to wait 2 weeks before testing after the ET, I spotted pregnancy tests in Asda for £1, I might start stocking up  

Keep strong everyone

x


----------



## southsider1970

Fertileroad, just wanted to say I was in same position as you when had consent appt ie CD23 and I was able to still start my noresthisterone that day and therefore cycle that month. It will depend on which protocol and can only be a Drs decision, not nurse doing your consent. I was on flare agonist protocol.  May be worth checking with GCRM if you,re keen to get going.  

Good luck with your cycle when it starts and hope you have a great holiday

Ss


----------



## FertileRoad

thanks southsider1970 I going onto the flare to be honest with the work schedule I have no time is good time. I was hoping to have started this month but have resigned myself to it being next if my calculations are right the I think I have ec/et and need to get a flight to london on both of these times - but life goes on and if i keep calm I'll be ok plus the people I will be meeting are positive people and give of great energy. Then my 2ww will be when my mum is awa to spain which will be better for me less stress


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey

Was anyone given Dostinex after EC.  I feel really dizzy and tired, I don't know if its that or if I'm just still recovering from EC.  Anyone have any advice?  I just want to feel normal again  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,
        i posted a couple of weeks back not sure if any of you remember me,i havent been on much sorry x i read regularly to see how you all are,  . 
  just wanted to pop back on to say hi and to say thats me nearly starting tx again ,ttc no 2,this time i am on the agonist flare,different protocol from 1st time round in 2009,drugs arrived this morning and i start taking nortisterone nxt friday.x  

miabella: hope your feeling more comfortable today after ec,back in 09 i had 16 eggs retrieved after ec and was very uncomfortable but as the other ladies have said rest up and painkillers are the answer xx

flower: hope your ok on the 2ww,they are crazy aren't they.we are in the same situation ttc another wee miracle,hope you get your bfp xx

fertile road :if you do start this month we could be going through tx together xx

8868dee:hope your bloods go well and you can get your wee frostie transfered,as you can see from my signature my wee man was little frostie and now hes a gorgeous nearly 3 year old,xx

sorry i cant remember any other names,but also would like to wish the other ladie on the 2ww positive vibes for test day xx

hi to anyone else ive missed i hope to be able to post more often and get to know you all better. .xx 

p.s just seen your post about dostinex,i never recieved this but i did feel dizzy and also a little nauseous after ec.


----------



## fflower

Welcome back Ranweli, you must be excited about starting treatment again! I don't know the drugs you mentioned, are you doing a frozen cycle or starting from scratch this time?


Miabella- not sure if it was called Dostinex, but I got something after EC which the nurses said was similar to morphine. It definitely helped, I think I just felt very sleepy afterwards.


Better go and sort out dinner!
fflower x


----------



## bubbles06

fflower: hi we are starting from fresh again as used up our frosties on the last tx,which we got our bfp.our last tx we had menopur this time we are on gonal f. due to my bmi being higher at 29. i put on alot of weight in the last 2 months of my pregnany due to pre eclampsia and has taken such a long time to come of but i have lost 2 stone, how r the pee sticks going? xx


----------



## fflower

Hi ranweli
It sounds like you have a lot going for you, it worked before and you're still nice and young! Was your previous treatment with gcrm too?


Dee- any news of a transfer date yet?


Miabella- are you feeling better today? Hope you get good news from the embryologist.


Stelpo- how are you holding up? Not long now!


I don't want to count my chickens before the blood test but....looks like a   for me...!


love to everyone else
fflower x


----------



## MIABELLA

Omg Fflower u must be over the moon, I'd love to be in your position right now. I'm sure the blood test will match the million tests Uve prob done 

I'm feeling better thanks. We missed the call from the embryologist this morning at 9.30 and are waiting on her calling back with the next update.

So so pleased for you! 


Xxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies, wondering if I can jump in and ask a wee question....

Before I do, congratulations to fflower, I just read ur last post there 

Ok, so I'm on flare protocol at GCRM and had to take 11days of norethisterone pills. My last day to take them was Sunday. I was wondering when I should expect AF? I assumed it would come mon/Tues but its now wed and still nothing. Doesn't even feel like its coming. I've got my prostap injection booked for fri morning but wondering if that will be delayed ifmy period turns up thurs/fri? Has anyone had any experience of this?

Jules x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Jules, i was the same, AF didn't show up til about 5 days after i think - just before prostap injection was due anyway. Good luck!

Fflower - congrats! I'm still too chicken to test, don't want to risk mistaking the ovitrelle booster for a BFP....but have to say, i don't feel great today, feel just like AF is on the way  

One more day til bloods....at least this is further than i got last time!

S x


----------



## Jules13

Thanks steplo. Do u know if they delay prostap if AF isn't there before jags due? Were supposed to be going away for a long wkensd straight after our appt on fri but wondering if they'll delay it for a day or two until AF shows up?

Fingers crossed for your bfp  xx


----------



## stelpo

Sorry Jules, I don't know, but my impression is that they don't delay - not sure if I know that, or just made it up though   I would give them a call, though even if they do delay, I'm sure you could still go away? I didn't have any bad effects from the prostap that I can remember - AF was a bit worse than normal though...

S x


----------



## Clairelouise86

Hey ladys,
Im doing egg share at gcrm currently on day 5 of DR ( only had day 21 prostap jag) AF due this weekend (will it b late? Dr didnt seem to think so) 
Soon as AF comes i start jagging with menopour 
Firt time ever ivf and egg share! Also using donor sperm lol 
Id love to no if anyone else done this protocol and what the menopours like  
Praying i produce lots off eggs so i have plenty to share and keep for me! 
Congrats fflower on your bfp! 
Ps... Anyone used gcrm's edinburgh clinic? Wowzers its fancy lol xxx


----------



## fflower

Hi All
Stelpo- only one more sleep to go, I've got everything crossed for you!
Miabella did you manage to speak to the embryologist?


Clairlouise- sounds like the same protocol as me. I've had menopur on three cycles now, never had any problems with it. Is it the injection you're worried about? Once you've got the first one out of the way its no biggie, its a small needle and doesn't hurt.
Hope you get a good crop of eggs- I'm a big fan of accupuncture and healthy eating to grow good eggs!


fflower x


----------



## Clairelouise86

Ohhh, was you AF on time after the day 21 jag? Or late? Also, egg collection how was it. Omg this is like question time!  what dose of menopour were u on and how many eggs did u produce? God im so nosy lol xxxx


----------



## fflower

nose away! My AF was about 5 days late. I'll be honest about egg collection, I had a lot of pain afterwards this time, I got lots of lovely painkillers as soon as I came round and it did get better. I was really surprised because with my first 2 egg collections I had no discomfort at all. Just one of these things, I suppose.


I think my menopur dose was 200units this time, with 2 injections a day for the first 2 days.
I got 8 eggs, I had about 17 decent folicles but half of them were a smaller "crop" and if we'd waited for them to mature we'd probably have lost the first batch. I think it was the right decision as they were very good quality eggs, unlike my last attempt. I have a lot of faith in the gcrm staff.


Anything else, just ask!
f x


----------



## Clairelouise86

Thats exactly what im on, 2 jags for first 2 days then one a day there after! Were actually on exact same protocol... ( i see you have ur bfp tho...congratz!!) gotta say i love all the staff, they are wonderful and always  friendly, nothings ever too much bother, and i have so much faith in them too.... 
Whats your amh if you dont mind me asking? Just mines is low for my age... So im worried i wont make enough eggs to egg share! And that would be a disaster! 
God i hope my AF isnt late, i just want to get onto the exciting part 
As for ec... I know its concious sedation, i had that previously for something different and i knowit took a damn lot to stop the pain, i think im immune to drugs... so fingers crossed they take good care of me...how many did you get put bk? Xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi 

ClaireLouise - I was on Menopur and Cetrotide, the injections are fine, I was worrying about them but as Fflower says the needles are tiny.

Fflower - how are you feeling?  We have 9 embies now, 4 are of perfect quality, she said that all bar 1 are acceptable for transfer or freezing at the moment and that we'll defo be going for a 5 day transfer on Saturday.  How did you all feel after ET, we have an all day wedding on Sat, it doesn't start until 3pm but I just dont know how I'll feel.  Prob just play it by ear and decide on Saturday.

Steplo - fingers crossed for you, looking forward to your wee update.  

Dee - Do you know if it's gonna be Mon or Tue yet?

I think I'm getting way ahead of myself, today I was looking up ideas for Christening & candy buffets lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Miabella, your embies are doing fab! I felt absolutely fine after ET, nothing like EC!! I think you should be fine going to your wedding.

Fflower, thanks for your   - can't believe I've got as far as I have this time, can't make up my mind if its a good sign or not that I've made it further than last cycle with no AF even though I feel its right around the corner. The drugs were slightly different so could be playing evil tricks on me.... Still too chicken to POAS though  

Bloods tomorrow, results Fri


----------



## bubbles06

fflower: great news about your bfp,pray your bloods are the same for you? yes we had our last icsi at gcrm so no doubt we woud go back,ive got a question for you if you dont mind,what have you done during your 2ww regarding your wee one, eg lifting and carrying?have you just carried on as normal my dh works 12 hour shifts and we have no family to helpxx

claire louise:welcome, i had menopur back in 09 and had no problems with it, my amh was 12 i think and got 16 eggs,and i now am a proud mummy and ttc no 2.xx


----------



## fflower

Hi All,
Clairlouise, my AMH is 18. I put back 2 embies (because of my age). I'd try not to worry too much about the EC, although they call it conscious sedation you're really NOT conscious for the actual procedure and you can ask for painkillers as soon as you come round if you need them. As for the pain afterwards, it wasn't all that bad, you could think of it as mild preparation for labour! The nurses will look after you well and make you nice tea and toast!

ranweli- thanks for the good wishes. My little boy is only just starting to walk so he constantly wants picked up, I've just been carrying on as normal really. I think embryos are well padded and pretty secure once they've implanted. Mother Nature must have factored other kids into the design!

Miabella- that's brilliant that you'll get a blast transfer and have some back up in the freezer. Are you going to put back 1?

Stelpo- its got to be a good thing that you've got this far!   Do you know what time on Friday you'll get an answer?


----------



## stelpo

I don't know, I'm going to post the sample tomorrow last post so they should get it earlyish Fri morning (please god!) but I have no idea how long it takes to process - anyone know??


----------



## 8868dee

Ranweli: welcome bk hun xxx that post made me feel more positive about my fet xxx i hope it works for me like it did u xxxx

Fflower: i so hope it is a bfp for you when u have blood test goodluck xxx no et date yet but i have bloods tomorrow so fx i get a date tomorrow afternoon xxxc

Claire louise: i was on exact same protocol as u when i had my fresh cycle in march. I had 7 eggs all fertilised all pushed to blast but one stopped growing so ended up with 1 3AA blastocyst and 5 2AA blastocysts. I had the 3AA blast put back and the 5 2AA blasts frozen. As u can see from my signature i got a bfp but miscarried at 11 weeks. Its called antagonist protocol or long protocol some people call it on here and takes about 6 weeks from first injection to testing date.  

Miabella: will hopefully find out tomorrow et date as im in for more bloods fx i have a date xxx


----------



## stelpo

Think it's all over, bleeding today :-( absolutely gutted. The bubble is well and truly burst.


----------



## fflower

Oh, Stelpo, so unfair. Do you think there's any chance it could just be an implantation bleed? It does happen. There's no way you'll know for sure until the test results. You're in my thoughts xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi Steplo I really hope it's implantation bleeding aswell. Sending prayers your way. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Stelpo: i am so hoping and praying that its implantation bleeding fx fx

Hope all is well with everyone 

I had my bloods this morning x and had phonecall to say i have had my surge and et is sheduled for wednesday theu will ring me tuesdsy with exact time but it eill be late morning early afternoon xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

That's great Dee, finally!

I'm down to 8 embies now, Im not sure about the quality, the embryologist said it was a mixed bag lol.  Their gonna phone 2moro with a time for Sat and are recommending transferring just 1.

My stomachs quite bloated and I'm just not feeling quite right so I've to go in to the clinic 2moro morning for bloods to make sure I've not got OHSS, I really hope I've not I don't want them to cancel the ET.

xxx


----------



## fflower

Dee, that's great news, you'll soon be pupo!


Stelpo- are you okay? Bloods on their way?


Miabella- that's great that your ET is confirmed. Sounds like you'll get a good grade of embie back and then you too can go mad on the 2ww!


Ranweli, Claire, Joules, hope you're all ok.


fflower x


----------



## fflower

Miabella, just read your post properly, Hope its not severe OHSS, I'd say bloating and feeling a bit off was quite common with all the drugs in your system. Hopefully it's a mild case and you can go ahead with ET. Are you drinking tons of water?


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey Fflower

Hopefully it is all the drugs. I just feel terrible. Fingers crossed it'll all sort itself out. I've just been lying in the sofa for days now and as soon as I stand up I feel dizzy . 

I've started the Crinone gel thing tonight, whoop.

Gonna have an early one.

Hope everyone is well. X x x


----------



## MIABELLA

Morning Everyone

Went for bloods this morning and should have the results after 3pm, they have gave me Clexane injections incase the bloods come back with OHSS results.  I've also to get flight socks, this sucks.  The nurse is going to speak to Marco to see if we should go ahead with ET 2moro, it's looking unlikely though  

How is everyone?

x


----------



## fflower

That's rotten Miabella. hope it works out for you.
fflower x


----------



## MIABELLA

The clinic phoned back with results and everythings ok, phew. ET is on for 2moro Yeahy x


----------



## fflower

That's great Miabella!
I just got my phonecall and its definitely a   !!!!
Hcg is 105 which they said was very high, I'm surprised because I thought 100 was about the average?
Anyway, they're happy so I'm happy. Long wait for the scan though, end of August!


Very,very best of luck to everyone else....
love fflower x


----------



## MIABELLA

Fflower that is amazing news!!!!! You must be over the moon! So so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## TBM

Congratulations fflower

I haven't been on in a while went to stay with parents during 2ww so I didn't drive myself mad googling every little thing! Glad the waiting is over, got the phonecall today and it's a BFP!!!! Hcg is 280 we had two wee embies transferred so now another long wait to see who made it, asked to book scan for week commencing 20 August.

Good luck Miabella for ET tomorrow


----------



## fflower

Congratulations TBM! Brilliant news!!!!
Are you thinking both might have implanted?

fflower x


----------



## MIABELLA

Congrats TBM!!! Smart move staying away for a couple of weeks. Ive promised myself that il stay clear of google whilst I'm waiting. It's all too much sometimes.

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## TBM

Thanks ladies

Fflower I originally wondered about one or two but after googling anything between 5 and 400 hcg is completely normal for a singleton.  We wanted two put back as we had two put back last time which resulted in our beautiful singleton. Do you have a date for your early scan yet?


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks miabella and fflower

Miabella: glad everything is ok and et can take place today xxxx enjoy being pupo and ill join u very soon x xxxx

Fflower: wooo hooo hun congrats so so pleased for u hun xxxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

ET went well had 1x 5AA transferred, apparently it had already started to hatch out, the embryologist said if this doesn't get me pregnant nothing will lol. Fx

Xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow miabella thats great x i had a 3AA put bk in my first ivf cycle im march and i got pg so am keeping my fingers crossed xxxx whens your OTD 

I have just realsied they are putting my embie bk 7 days after ovulation , does anyone know if this is normal or not ?


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey Dee

OTD is the 7th Aug. We can wait together. I'm not gonna test in between. It's such a weird day lol xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Miabella: Yeah i dont know if i will test as last time i tested 6dp5dt (11dpo) and got a positive on a first response so may do same or just wait im inclined to wait but we will see if i can hold out 

Ignore my last question on 7 day transfer after ovulation i was beig bit dumb as my surge was thursday so i ovulated friday which would make wedesday as 5 days after ov not 7 lol x


----------



## 8868dee

Think my OTD will be 10th august just hoping its a pisitive for us both fx fx fx fx


----------



## TBM

Congratulations Miabella that is fantastic getting a 5AA, my best one was a 4AA and I am pregnant, this is definitely your time. Hope the wait goes in fast for you


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey Everyone

Dee - are you all set for Wednesday then? how many frosties do you have?  We have 2 but 1 is not great quality, I can't believe that's all I have left out of 20.

TBM - that's great to hear! How are you feeling?

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi miabella yep all set for wednesday  . We got 7 eggs in march all fertilised and made it to frosties but one perished shortly after so they put one back which ended in miscarriage. So we have 5 2AA frosties but only puttig one bk this time then if it dont work pit 2 bk next time x just hope the quality is hood enough to be s sticky baby xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

They gonna get embryologist to ring me tomorrow with a time for et on wednesday but it will be late morning early afternoon x


----------



## MIABELLA

Its amazing what we put ourselves through isn't it.  All the heartbreak will be worth it when we have our little bundles xxxxx


----------



## TBM

Miabella I am good thanks just very tired with some nausea and and a few twinges.  I definitely had more symptoms this time during 2ww than my last pregancy 2ww but I just put it down to the pessaries didn't want to get my hopes up but now that I am pregnant I love not feeling well it is a bit of reassurance.  How are you finding the 2ww?

Dee good luck for ET on Wednesday not long now.

Fflower how are you feeling? Do you have a date for scan?


----------



## 8868dee

Miabella:It is amazing what we go thru but i always day whatever dont kill me maakes me stronger 

Tbm: thanks hun xxx i cant wait lol x


----------



## MIABELLA

TBM: I'm shattered and a wee
Bit crampy. I cant stop thinking about it all. Do u have a date for your scan. Oh wee question, on the OTD is it just a blood sample they take?

Dee: very true!

Fflower: hope ur well 


Zxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hey, 

Congrats to all you BFPers!!

BFN confirmed for me on Friday, not a surprise lol - taking a bit of time to lick my wounds, but thank you all for all your support through this cycle, makes it just that little bit more bearable. Not sure if we will cycle again, we always said this was it, but so hard to close that door forever isn't it?

Good luck to you all

S x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Stelpo - Big hugs for you   your wee baby is waiting on you x


----------



## 8868dee

Miabella: yes it is just a blood test xxxx i always try n get it in early as dont wanna wait till next day for results.

Stelpo: im so so sorry  hun xxx Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Stelpo: I'm so sorry.   

Congratulations to all the bfps.  

Dee: hope wed goes well. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks spl hun xxx how u doing


----------



## Clairelouise86

Hey ladys, hope your all well
AF started last nite, in tomorrow morning for baseline scan and to start injecting  happy days! Nervous as hell! What if my lining isnt thin enough? i have to many questions! X


----------



## 8868dee

Gl for ur treatment claire xxx

Im in at 11.45 tomorrow for transfer


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey

Steplo - big hugs

Clairelouise - how exciting, wait til u see your massive bags of drugs lol

Dee - you must be dying for 2moro, hope all goes well

I'm having a weird day feel over the top emotional, must be all the
Drugs boo

Xxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yep going mad as i cant wait


----------



## MIABELLA

2moro's what it's all about. PUPO   x


----------



## 8868dee

Yep thats right  bring on tomorrow x hope the first embie survives thaw fx fx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - good luck for tomorrow - hope everything goes smoothly  

Stelpo - sorry to hear your news   I know how awful you feel,hope your heart mends soon 

I have been popping in to see how you all doing but not been posting as I am still waiting on first natural period to come to nothing to report.  6 weeks and counting   hopefully not long now.


----------



## fflower

so sorry Stelpo. Hope there's something good in store for you just around the corner   


Dee- very best of luck for tomorrow.


fflower x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairabella and fflower xxx

Fflower ur siggy says u r 57 wks and 4 days pregnant lmao x


----------



## 8868dee

U been waiting long time now clairabella x my period arrived within 5 weeks and that was after moscarriage xx. Hope it comes soon for ya hun xxxx

Well in 3 hours or so i will be pupo  praying it has thaw out ok xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Good luck Dee   x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks miabella xxx just had phonecall and the first one to be defrosted made it so we still have 4 to go back another time x omg i am one very happy person right now  . David the embryologist said he was very happy the embie and how it looks x


----------



## MIABELLA

Brilliant! David's nice he gets so excited lol. Well not long now, remember your half empty bladder ha. I'm off to asda I think I'm
Gonna cave and test early even tho I know it's far too early, I just can't help myself. Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah he was excited lol thanks will remember that lol x


----------



## Clairelouise86

Big bag of drugs was an understatement! Lol i got 2, one for the fridge and one that dosnt need to be cool...  
Hd scan,and bloods, lining is still a bit thick so theyre calling with my blood results this afternoon and should be starting stimming tomorrow....ahh!!  Nervous incase somethings up with bloods? 
Also, while i was getting baseline scan done. She cudnt even see my ovarys ( didnt seem concerned as means dr worked) but it made me wonder lol 
Will update once i get the call... Hate phone watching!
Goodluck for today 8868dee  
Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairelouise xxx

Afm: had transfer and everything went as planned . This morming i had a 2AA blast thawed out and by time of transfer i had grown into a beautiful 4AA which i am absolutly thrilled about as its more than last time which was 3 AA x embryologist said it looked beautiful . I also had 8 clicks of ovitrelle . Does anyone know how much that is lol x My otd is friday 10th august so not long from now z here the dreaded 2ww arrives lol as I AM PUPO lol x just hoping my embie snuggles into mummy nicely


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey

Dee: that's great! I had 14 clicks and worked it out to be 125ml so 8 must be about 71ml if my calculations are correct lol.  I caved and bought 2 tests today, I know it's way too early and got a neg boo, il keep the other one and wait a while. 

Clairelouise: it's hilarious how much you get isn't it. The sharps box gets filled pretty quick. They couldn't see my right ovary when they done the baseline scan and it wasn't anything to worry about, so don't panic.

Cxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies sorry not been on in a few days and ive missed alot x

8868dee-congrats on being pupo,,sounds like a fab embie you have there,all positive vibe that it snuggles in xx

miabella-the 2ww is so long isnt it,try to hold off the pee sticks i was the same as you and got myself so frantic,x fx for you x 

stelpo-sorry to hear about your outcome,it is hard to give up but as one of the other ladies your little one is still to come xx

clairelouise86-great news youve started,i shouldnt be too far behind you x

afm i start the nortisterone tablets on friday and hoping all goes well i start stimming on the 17th,i might sound a little silly seen as i have done all this before and now ttc n02 but iam getting a bit scared i think its just nerves which i know is completely normal,got alot of positives to focus on so iam going with them lol xx

ive got a question for you all, when i had last tx we talked about embies as 4 cell,6 cell,8 cell etc,so 2AA,3AA etc is confusing too me,could you explain??

hugs and positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## bermondseybelle

Hi everyone 

I have been following this thread with much interest - I too am having IVF via the Flare protocol at GCRM Edinburgh - currently on my 5th day of Gonal F and had a scan and bloods today. 

Scan showed 5 follicles on each but all only at 6-9 so I am to stim until sunday night and to get scanned again on Monday morning. The nurse did say my blood levels looked good but you can't help but worry I suppose!  

I feel so unversed about all of this - but I am just hoping that my follicles will continue to grow! 

I wish everyone on this thread much luck xx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww miabella hun it is way to early xxx dont let that ruin ur pma hun xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee.....I am keeping an eye on you and wishing you so much luck with this cycle. It really shook me what you went through and I am praying this time it all works out.    Enjoy being PUPO if you can do such a thing!   

Good luck to all the other girls setting out and cycling. Great to see GCRM still getting good results but just gutted for you Stelpo..will PM you.


----------



## MIABELLA

Oh Dee I meant 70 micrograms not ml jesus lol.  Hope your taking things easy tonight.  PMA all the way.  So goo that your embie went from  2AA to a 4AA that wee one is raring to go.

bermondseybelle - good luck with your treatment! 

ranwelli - I've no idea what all the grades mean, I had a 5AA and the embryologists said that it was the best   so I've not looked into gradings soz.  I am going to try and stay away from testing it's just soooo difficult. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks mad xxxxxx i do appreciate it xxx yeah it was incredibly tough what happened snd still isccxx

Mia: im having a fee niggly pains mmm cant remember having them last time hope all is ok xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

I've been having lots of niggly pains, I kinda like that I can feel it, is that weird?  I just hope its growing and getting real comfy  
x


----------



## 8868dee

No thats not weird lol x its normal xxx i just glad i am not only one having them lol z


----------



## wee emma

a wee question...

when you go to glasgow for ec, can you specify a time to be there? 
We were going to stay with DH's family but they live an hour and a half away?


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey emma

For my EC they asked me to be
There for 7.30am, there was 2 other couples booked in for the same time and they took us all down at the same time. I'm sure if it wasnt suitable you could always ask them
For a later app. 

Ooft with an hour and a half drive that would be an early start. 

Xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Emma

If it makes things easier there is a wee travel
Lodge minutes
Away from
The clinic zxxxxx


----------



## TBM

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days ladies my husband's granda died so was kept busy making sandwiches for visitors all day yesterday.

Stelpo I was so sorry to hear your news big hugs to you take time to look after yourself. Every cycle is different I hope you get some positive input at review. Only you can decide whether to try again best wishes x

Miabella how is the 2ww going?

Dee great to hear your transfer went so well a 4aa is top grade!

Fflower how are you doing?

Emma are you travelling over from NI?

Clairelouise, Ranweli, Bermondseybelle, I am sure it is great to get started

Hello to everyone else

I am 5 weeks pregnant today, still doing a digital test once a week just for reassurance although the nausea and tiredness are ever present. Roll on 20 August for the all important first scan


----------



## 8868dee

Emma like mia said they also had me in for ec at 7:30 am i think that is the mormal time they do ec as usualy there is a few people having it done same day so they like u in early xxx clinic is 45 mins from my house so its a bit of drive i know but as i dont drive my dh takes me but this time he away  so my friend does the driving x 

Tbm: i think thats what i would do as if i get pg i will worry that im gonna lose it again lol x hopeully it will go quickly and ur scan will be here xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

This 2ww is killing me! It's sooo difficult, I can't think about anything else. I'm trying to stay really busy to keep my mind off it but oooft it's hard. 

How u feeling Dee?

Sorry to hear about your husbands granda TBM. U must be spending a fortune on tests lol. I'll be doing the same Fx, your scan is going to be amazing!!!! I'm really looking forward to that moment

Hope everyone is good! Xxx


----------



## TBM

Have spent a fortune on tests so far but funny how you never tire of seeing that word "pregnant" after years of the opposite.  I never tested early last two times but for some reason this time I just had to know.  I tested 8 days after 5 day transfer using first response and got a positive straight away. My husband gave off no end at testing early it was an anxious two days wait to test again on OTD!  The 2ww is a killer!!


----------



## MIABELLA

I tested today and yesterday got neg both times like I thought I would, it's only 5dp5dt today so i think I'll wait and test on Sunday and Monday.  I just want to be prepared if it's a neg, I don't want them to tell me over the phone, dunno how I'd react.  That's great you got a positive 8dp5dt, I want that lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tbm and mia x it is a killer and i just started mine lol gonna go mad before this is over lol x 

Mia: im ok thanks hun x cant wait for this week to be over lol x my first response arrived yesterday and today  and cant wait till i can test x thought i wouldnt this time lol but i no that i so will ha x


----------



## stelpo

Hey ladies

I have a random question - does anyone know if starting norethisterone on flare protocol HAS to be day 21, or is there any flexibility in that? I know I started it on day 20 last cycle. I am exploring the possibility of another cycle, but I have to go away for 3 weeks at the end of Oct, so depending on when AF comes again after this failed cycle, time is very tight! If AF comes after 5 weeks, it should be OK, but if it takes 6 weeks or more I am going to struggle - just wondering if waiting the whole 21 days was totally necessary? If we can't cycle then, I will have to wait out the following one as timing doesn't work at all with the trip, and after that we are into Christmas when I presume the clinic will close for a bit - which means we are 6 months down the line and my poor elderly eggs are 6 months older   I understand the theory of waiting to have a natural AF after a failed cycle to let your body recover, but I so wish we could just get on with it straight away!

Any opinions??

S x


----------



## bubbles06

hi stelpo ive just started flare protocol today and took my 1st northisterone this am..am on day 23,so not day 21 for me xx

miabella-hope your resisting the pee sticks x pma or you.xx

8868dee-how are you?hope your doing well.xx


----------



## 8868dee

Not doing to bad thanks ranweli x x x wanting to test but no that its too early xxx apart from that tho all good


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey Everyone

I tested today using a clearblue and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!    I know things can affect it and I'll wait for sure until Tuesday for my OTD but it's made my day as the last 2 have been neg.  If I include my ET day I'm 7dp5dt, do you think it could be reliable?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

I thjnk it could be reliable as i found out at 6dp5dt last time oooh goodluck with next test hun xxxx

Omg i so so wanna test tho its way to early at 2dp5dt  but so cant wait till i can


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks dee. I'm gonna try and hold off until Sunday, knowing me tho il prob test 2moro.

When do you think you'll test? X


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys just popping on to say good luck to all u gals at gcrm..... I know Dee and also a couple of other names that are still around......  hope u all get some good news soon and for those of you who havent keep your chin up it will happen x x x


----------



## wee emma

yes, we're travelling over from NI but we were going to stay with Dh's mum and dad who live near Dumfries.


----------



## TBM

Congratulations Miabella that is fantastic news those tests are addictive aren't they!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeerah hun xxxx

Mia: probably start testing monday as hcg should be out of my system by then lol x i just wanna test already whereas last time i wasnt too bothered bout testing early lol x


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks tbm. My
Mother in law is a midwife and says I shouldnt be testing lol, she's playing it on the cautious
Side. It's so easy to tell someone not to do it but until you're in this situation they won't understand. I just hope it keeps growing, it's tough when you've been bitten before. 


X x x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i agree mia it is hard when we have had mc before and even if i get a bfp i wont be able to totally rest until i pass 11 wks x thats why if i get bfp then i am not telling anyone till past 12 weeks x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Have had some tightenings last nite and today juzt hope it is a good thing  hope u r all enjoying ur weekend wjat ever u are doing xxxxx im 3dp5dt so only 5 days to go then the 6th day is test day


----------



## MIABELLA

Oh that's sounds good Dee! I done another test today and got another positive .  Just in from a wedding totally shattered. Trying to hide the fact your not drinking is crazy, everyone asks questions. Hate all the lying . 

Night xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! I think thats surely a positive then fx fx fx xxx aww wow a wedding xxx i know i hate the lying xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Feeling bit down tonight. Cant help but think that it will be a bfn for me this time x not sure why i feel like this i guess last time i just had s feeling that i was pg bit this time i feel the opposite. I have not tested yet as i no its too early but i do feel it will not be my time this time x cant shake the feeling tonight and all pma has got up and left the building x


----------



## MIABELLA

I've been having doubting moments aswell. You just have to think of the facts, your frostie thawed so well and went from a 2AA to a 4AA. The odds are stacked in your favour with the grade of embryo, your age, health etc. just take care of yourself for now. There's nothing else you can do at the moment. The wait is horrendous but not much longer now. Get a good nights sleep! Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mia xxx really appreciate it xxxx only 1 more day till OTD for u hun xxxx


----------



## TBM

Just read your post Dee hope you are feeling more positive this morning.  Your embie has come so far being frozen, thawed and then expanding, only the very strongest can do all this so it has the best chance possible.  I have just turned 40 and my 4AA managed to implant so I am positive yours will have no problem at all.  Hang in there x


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,

8868dee-hi just read your post and wanted to say like the others have said you have a top quality embie on board and have alot of positives on your side,when i had my fet i was the same as you and was sure i had no symptoms and i got my precious bfp,keep positive hun xxx

miabella-looking like a bfp for you,great news xx long till otd now x


hello to tbm,stelpox


----------



## 8868dee

Tbm: thanks hun xxxx i really appreciate it xxx

Ranweli: thanks also to u hun xxxx it really means a lot 

Afm: im more positive this morning thankfully just trying to remain sane lol x i guess last time i had progesterone support by crinone pesseries so had more symptoms coz of that x only 4 days to go x i also had a half dose of ovirtelle hcg which should be out my system soon x but im not trsting incase i get false positive xxx but  so so tempted xxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies just a quick note to let you know ive changed my username from ranweli to bubbles06,still me just fancied a wee change lol,xx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey Everyone

Glad your're feeling better Dee.  Can't believe my OTD is 2moro, I feel really crampy today, FX i get a BFP.  

XXX


----------



## 8868dee

Hi bubbles06 x love the new name xxx

Thanks mia xxx gl tomorrow hun xxx

Im thinking of testing tomorrow now mmm decisions decisions i just wanna be prepared for a bfn that way if i do get the bfn then i can deal with it before friday rather than fall apart on the phone on friday x


----------



## bubbles06

h ladie's,

miabella-fx for you for tomorrow,xx

8868dee- do they not do pee tests anymore at gcrm? on my last tx i did a pee test whick got a positive at clinic then bloods taken for levels!!xx


hope everyone else is well

bubbles


----------



## 8868dee

Bubbles: in my fresh cycle in april i had a blood test and this friday i will be doing blood test again so maybe they only do bloods now. So i am not sure but im doing a hpt tomorrow will either be first response or clear blue x


----------



## stelpo

I only did bloods as well - I think they do them a bit earlier so more accurate than POAS? Was definitely a few days earlier than the POAS day for my cycle in Aberdeen!

Good luck to all coming up for OTD

S x


----------



## 8868dee

I was watching the olympics and as i was watching i could feel my heart beating really fast like its jumping outa my skin. Not sure if it has anything to do with my cycle but who knows x i had this last time and got a bfp so that gives me a little hope. But last time i dismissed it as possibly a pesserie side effect  however i havent had any crinone gel pesserie this cycle as it is natural fet xxxx anyone else had this  But still i am unsure if the heart beating means anything


----------



## MIABELLA

Omg it's my OTD   x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck today mia bella hun 

I tested this morning with first response tho its early xxxxand had an uber faint bfp on it within 3 mins x im not celebrating yet but do you think it could be the hcg still that i had after transfer (10mins after)? I had a half dose but its been 6 days since i had it . I will have to retest tomorrow aee if it gets bit darker fx tho that is does x hope its real and not still the hcg x


----------



## MIABELLA

Ooooh excellent dee fx! I've got my BFP!!! Hcg at 226 xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats mia xxx do u think my positive test could be still from my hcg ovitrelle jab? Did u have Hcg jan at transfer mia?


----------



## TBM

Congratulations Miabella, that is fantastic news, it is always more reassuring to hear the blood results xx


----------



## bubbles06

congratulations miabella on you bfp, xx

8868dee-fx yours is a bfp for you too xx

hi everyone else,x


----------



## MIABELLA

No dee I think Itl b ok. I had 14 clicks of ovitrelle 36 hours before ET but u only had 8
Didn't you? Defo retest 2moro, it's looking good tho. I'd be happy with that
If it was my test. Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i had 8 clicks just after transfer x i am happy with it just worried thats all  i will know for sure tomorrow thanks fr advice hun xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

No worries. I got my first positive on a HPT 4 then 3 days before my OTD, same as you! X


----------



## 8868dee

Im gonna test again tomorrow as if its a bfp it will show up still x my friend who came with me to transfer has said she thinks its positive but as it was really faint im not gonna count my chickens so to speak xxx will let u know how i get on x But i am so so nervous and trying to relax but its hard lol x also my heartbeat feels like it gonna pop out if my chest lol x have s nice night hun xxx has it sunk in yet


----------



## TBM

Dee it may be faint but a line is a line definitely a positive. I know how stressful it is I hardly slept night before OTD in case it had all been a horrible dream and the result would change. Your wee embie is definitely going strong x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun xxx keep ya fingers crossed for me for tomorrow x just hope my clearblue digi ones arrive tomorrow so i have something to back it up with if positive xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Yeah I agree with TBM. No it's not sunk in yet. Last night I convinced myself that I was gonna wake up to my period I had really bad cramp, so delighted when she phoned.  I still feel quite crampy, I just want to get through the next 2 months and il feel better. 

Saying my prayers for you Dee.

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## 8868dee

I know its nice when you get the phonecall as it just is the icing on cake isnt it xxx
Thanks for the prayers hun really means a lot to mee x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Clearblue says not pregnant and first response was neg also x


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi

Was it your first pee of the morning? It still doesn't mean it's a no, Ul know for sure on Friday I know u must be feeling crap just now but u need to keep he faith until u defo know. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah it was first pee xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks but it looks like a no now am totally gutted c


----------



## MIABELLA

Big hugs dee. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thankx mia xxx


----------



## bubbles06

dee-hi,i wanted to give you some positive thoughts when i had my my fet my otd was on a friday and from tuesday till the thursday i was getting negs and positives on pee sticks,please dont give up hope just yet,keeping my fx for you xxx

miabella-it does take a while to sink in and every twinge makes you worried but the cramps are just your body adjusting xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks everyone xxx and sheila thanks hun xx

Ok do now i am confused.com

I tested this morning as u know at 8:45 with fmu and got a neg on frer and a not pg on clearblue

As i had teats left i decided to test again with second morning urine and on a cheap internet ebay test i got a faint bfp it was a faint but it was there. So i decided to do my last first response and it was positvr but faint weird. Did last clearblue digi but was neg again. So im now gonna wait till tonorrow and get some more tests but fx fx i am so confused but not getting my hopes up.

Also i looked bk at fmu frer and saw a line but as it is much later i disregarded it x


----------



## TBM

Dee don't give up hope hcg rises differently in each person and differently in each pregnancy.  It has to reach a certain level before it can be detected, another day will make a big difference. Some tests are more sensitive than others which explains why you may get a faint positive on one and nothing on another. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## stelpo

And this is exactly why I didn't test early.....drives you mad!

Dee, I have everything crossed for you, but why don't you wait until OTD instead of doing this to yourself?

Lots of luck!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

It does drive u mad and i am never ever testing early again that much i do know xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Does anyone know how long u have to wait after a bfn before i can start sgsin with another fet cycle?? Just preparing myself for times etc for next time just to get an idea

I have decided not to test again now and to wait for friday bloods


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi dee,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.

I just wanted to wish you. All the best for Friday.

We are into GCRM on Friday too for bloods and Im going off my head with this 2ww!

Our lovely surrogates was implanted with 2 x 8 cell Grade A embies on 30th July.  She took a first response hpt with me on the other end of the phone this morning and it was a bfn but we're not sure if we're too early.  We are on day 9.

Good luck Hun, be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies, hope u don't mind me jumping in. I've been reading about the bfp4 and possible bfps and its definitely encouraging. I've been on a downer all day. I had EC at GCRM this morning and out of ten follies I only had 3 eggs retrieved. Its upset me as I was expecting more. I don't even know how good they are or if they're mature enough for fertilisation and I'm a bit anxious to say the least. obviously I'd do anything to help things progress and this included assissted hatching. I spoke with the embryologist today and she said its up to us if its something we want to do. She said she doesn't find it always necessary but if we want it done then we can request it. I wanted to find out what others felt about it and whether there's any positive or negatives to having it done. Any help would be much appreciated xx


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi Jules,

Good for you with your 3 eggs, I know we want more but you've done well.

I just wanted to say we did go for the laser assisted hatching this time because of my age & the last cycle we only had one fertilised embie to put back. We didnt go for it last time so just wanted to give it an extra push really. I asked th embryologists advice & in fact it was him that suggested it.

Fx for you xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Dee,

If you get a straight bfn,you can fet after one cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Thaanks scottishlassie. The embryologist we spoke to didn't seem for or against it to be honest that's why I'm a bit confused about whether to get it or not. She said it was mostly done in the over 40s but I'm almost 37 and read online that some clinics recommend ladies in their late 30s to get it. 

Good luck for a bfp! By reading what youuve went through you truely deserve it xx 

Anyone else had experience of assisted hatching?


----------



## scottish lassie

Thanks Jules,

Everyone's stories are heartbreaking, we all so deserve to be happy.

All the best to you xx


----------



## stelpo

Jules, 
We had assisted hatching on our last cycle at GCRM - sadly BFN   We brought it up at the consultant meeting, and he agreed that we met the criteria - which was being over 40, previous failed cycle, recurrent miscarriage (this is off the top of my head, so apologies if not totally accurate!) You only need to have one of these for them to consider it. The previous failed cycle/recurrent miscarriage is alluding to implantation issues, which AH can try and overcome. As I have had longstanding unexplained IF with prev partner, miscarriage many years ago, failed IVF, over 40 - I met all the criteria with bells on! What they said was to wait and see what the embryologists thought of the eggs and take from there - as only 2 of our 5 survived ICSI they recommended that we go ahead which we did. Interestingly prev clinic only a couple of months earlier didn't even mention it as a possibility.

Good luck!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Scottish lassie xxx how are u hun xxx thanks and gl xxx

Hi jules how r u hun xxx gl with your cycle hun cxx

Thanks spl so that would september then ? Or do u mean one more period after the one thats due on friday and then start lol x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all hope u enjoying the sunshine xxx xxxx xxxx

Well its otd tomorrow. Its gonna be a bfn but at least i will be able to move on xxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies, thaanks for the replies!

Well the decision was taken out of our hands for assisted hatching. I had 3 eggs removed on wed (bit upset as I was expecting more) and waas looking for advice abbout whether to get it or not. Anyway got the call this morning and all 3 had fertilised but unfortunately one of them had abnormal chromosomes so that leaves us with two getting put back tomorrow morning. One of them had a tthicker outter layer so we've been advised to get assisited hatching on that one. We're leaving the other one as it is cos it seems normal and shouldn't require it. Its all feeling a bit real now!

Good luck o those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck with the assisted hatching hun x and gl for et xxxx 

Afm: feeling quite down tonight x i guess coz i no what is coming and i know that they will want me to wait before starting again x i just wanted it to and now i feel af coming on so its even more real now :-( . I just hope i can get a review appt quickly so i know what happens next xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Dee I've been thinking bout ya all day. I hope 2moro goes well and if it is a BFN that you get a review ASAP. Il keep everything crossed, hopefully the results will suprise u! 

I made a big no no in work today, there is a girl
That should be about 4 months pregnant, I've had a few weeks off work so didn't know any better, but I said "oh your looking great how far on are you?" and she burst into tears, she had her 12 week scan and no heartbeat. . Horrific x


----------



## stelpo

Dee, fingers crossed for you , but if the worst happens they told me you should have one normal period before starting another cycle - that is for a fresh cycle though, not sure if it would be different for FET. 2 weeks since my BFN and no review letter yet, though they did say there would be a delay as Dr Gadoin  away on hols.

All the best tom

S x


----------



## fflower

Hi Dee,
just popped in to say all the best for tomorrow...don't give up hoping. I haven't managed to catch up on all your posts yet but you've had a couple of faint positives? I'd definitely be going in with an open mind!

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## 8868dee

Mia: thanks hun xxx it would be so nice if that were the case xxx oh no but u wernt to know hun xxxx hope she is ok xxx

Stelpo: thanks hn xxx i hope we both dont have to wait to long for review letter xxx i hope u get urs soon xxxThanks for the info hun xxx

Fflower: thanks hun zxx will do but its hard xxx

Will let u all know how it goes tomorrow but i no this that i will never Ever test early again thats for sure.
Just a question i have had set both in my fresh cycle and fet now so do u think i should have two put bk next time fet as i will be paying the full fet price of 960. This time i payed 430 ad i had set ?


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi Dee,

Thanks so much for the gl wishes, I'm keeping everything crossed for you too.  I really hope you get ur bfp, fx.

How are you holding up? 

I've been so emotional this week, this waiting is doing my heid in!  Our surro tested yesterday & today but both bfn, I'm pretty sure this hasn't worked and feeling really low.  We're 3 & half hr drive from Glasgow and I'm dreading it.  Our surro is still cramping and now has sore boobs, Ijust don't know what to think as tomorrow is day 11 and I don't know if we tested early or if it will be bfn.  

I'll let you know tomorrow, hope it's good news for us both xx


----------



## 8868dee

Im not too bad now x expecting a bfn but am now ok with that hun even tho it is devestating x tho ill prob be a mess tomorrow  . My advice to u hun would be to not let ur surro test again as like u said is head doing and the not knowing is by far better than thinking bfn and losing all positive thoughts xxx i just wish i didnt test early xxx i so so hope u get ur positive hun xxxxxx stay strong and dont lose hope sweet xxx

Goodluck tomorrow xxx im in at 10am so should know by 4pm xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

hi I am back from my 3 week holiday totally rested. Its arrived my consent appointment today at 2pm its been a long wait since my original appointment in April. Now I am healthy and my mind is clear and I am happy. All positive feelings getting nervous for appointment as my work schedule and partners schedule so much to do and trying to fit it all in but today I have decided that I come first work etc will have to link in as best it can. not sure if I will be starting this month or next as my AF was 19 jly. DP away to move the cash onto the card to pay for our treatment. I honestly can not believe that this day has come!

Dee - good luck with you appointment today.


----------



## canim13

Hi all,

good luck to all waiting.

Im attending GCRM and at the moment in limbo as need to get a few more kilo off to get to the target weight they set me.

I have misplaced some of my paperwork and was wondering if anyone can help me out?

i was told id be on short protacall with icsi, can anyone give me an idea on how much it will cost. 

I understand it will vary from person to person but just an idea would be great.

I have contacted them today and they have said they will post the info back out to me but will prob be monday before i get it and im feeling impatient...

many thanks if anyone can help

thanks xx


----------



## Jules13

Hi canim try their website for prices. I'm sure before we started thaats where we got all our info. Good luck!

Well that's me joined some of u on the horrible 2ww. Got my transfer this morning. Everything seemed to go well so can only cross a lot of fingers and toes that it works xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Still waiting for phonecall but af arrived a little while ago so no that its a bfn  just gonns work out where we do next and then hopefully return but we are gonna put 2 bk next time to hopefully get a bfp next time x


----------



## canim13

thanks Jules,

yeh i know they have costing there but when i was at my appointment the way i worked it out was lots more that actually confirmed by consultant.

No problem will just have to wait till Monday for the post unless they come tomo.
x


----------



## TBM

Dee I am so so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.

Good to see you looking to the future and planning your next treatment.  You are so right to ask for two next time, some clinics say it doesn't make any difference, but from personal experience I strongly believe it does.  Last treatment we had two early blasts transferred and one made it and one didn't.  If we had gone for one it could have been the wrong one.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks tbm xxx thats exactly how i feel xxx gotta wait for my review letter then see what happens and when  we start again but will keep an eye on u all in ur cycles xxx


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi Dee,

So sorry to hear your news, we also got a bfn  , gutted too.

Cant really say a lot tonight, just wanted to see how you got on.

Hopefully chat soon,  K xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

8868dee-sorry about your result,ive been thinking of you today and hoping the result would be different xx

scottish lassie-also lots of hugs for you xx

afm well ive aken my last northisterone tablet today so waiting for af to arrive over the weekend then prostrap nxt wednesday so moving slowly but getting there,xx

hi to everyone one else x there is a couple of new ones i havent met but will hopefully get to know you too.x


----------



## stelpo

Dee and Scottishlassie - so sorry to hear your news. Take a bit of time to recover and regroup. This whole process really sucks doesn't it??

Love to all

S x


----------



## MIABELLA

Scottishlassie and Dee I'm Sorry to hear bout ur Results. Don't really know what to say.  Hopefully the review app will come soon! 

Massive hugs 


X


----------



## FertileRoad

dee and scottishlassi - sorry to hear your sad new x

Well missed out this month at concent as I am on day 23 - DP gutted as he was all ready for me to get started with the process. Cost of treatments with drug for icsi is £4515 - deposit but asssited hatching £255. all paid just waiting for my af to start hopefully within next two weeks actually want this one late as it works in better for my work schedule. Will keep dipping into the site to see how everyone is getting on. OBTW you can not request your embryologist - we asked to day and was told you practically see all 5 of them through your treatment - hope this info helps others who asked a while back Away to have a glass of red wine while I still can and back on the herbalife to get my summer weight off!


----------



## Clairelouise86

Scottishlass and dee, im so sorry about your news  
Ladys with bfp's congrats,
Afm, have been awol but keeping track of everyone, 
Had scan on wed ( day 7 of stims) lining was 8.4mm think my estrogen was 1000 something, and could see 14 follies but cudnt get a good picture of my right ovary so poss more hiding! All around the 9-11mm so been told carry on jagging and come bk monday for another scan! Does this sound good? The nurse seemed quite jappy with it, but ive never done ivf before so ive no idea?.. Hopefully ec on wed!  
Fingers crossed for some more follies as im egg sharing! Lots of love and babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## fflower

so sorry Dee and Scottish lass, i'm sure you'll time will come   
fflowerx


----------



## 8868dee

Scottish lassie: i am so so sorry for ur bfn hun xxx look after ur self xxxxx if u need me im here xxx

Bubbles: thanks hun xxx gl with ur cycle xxx

Stelpo: thanks hun xxx will do xxx and yeah it sure does xxxx

Miabella: thanks sweetie  and yeah will do xxx

Fertile road: thanks hun cxx

Clairelouise: thanks hun xxx

Fflower: thanks hun xxx i sure do hope so tho it dont feel like it xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee and Scottishlassie I'm so sorry to hear bout bfn   

It's a horrible feeling, but hope ur positivity returns soon xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairabella xxxx i hope it does  xxxxx


----------



## scottish lassie

Thanks so much everybody for your kind wishes.

Good luck to you all, fx for good news! 

Xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Received phonecall today from nurse that I my start date for Flare protocol will be 30 August all coming together at last. scan dates 12 Sept/19 Sept/21 Sept and 24 Sept.


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,
  been very quiet on here the last few days,well thats my af arrived last night after taking the northisterone last week,so i take my prostrap tomorrow and start stimming on friday,all go for me now,1st scan and bloods next wednesday,woo hoo xx

fertile road-great news about you starting tx,the waiting is the worst,xx 

scottish lassie-how r u? xx

hope all you other ladies are well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl on ur cycles ladies xxx


----------



## Clairelouise86

Hey ladys,
Ayone know what a normal estrodial level would be forday 12? I had a scan on monday, after 12 days stimming and my levels were 6900, also had about 20 follies, and linin was 15.2 ( my meds were upped to make the smaller follies grow) got a scan tomorrow and bloods then egg collection friday/ sat... Im so worried about ohss xx


----------



## scottish lassie

Hi Bubbles,

I'm OK thanks, had a "greety" day today where nothing could make me see any positives, but I know I'll pick up soon.  It's the anniversary of our wee girl's passing next week so this is always a really hard time but we'll get there.

How are you hun? How did you feel on the Northisterone?  I think I had every side effect there was! I'm sending you positive thoughts for your cycle xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Fertile road - great news you are set to go, you have been waiting for this and now it is almost here, good luck.

Good luck to you too bubbles.

Hope you are both ok Dee and Scottishlassie, and so sorry about your little girl  

Clairelouise - my levels were 18,000 and I developed moderate OHSS (which felt bloody severe to me!) however they seemed surprised I'd taken it as they didn't think my levels were high enough but having looked at what I've seen others say on the boards and having spoken to one of the nurses I was definitely in the window.  Hopefully you will be fine and good luck for EC.

AFM - still counting down the days until I start again.  Will be starting metformin in 4 weeks and stims in about 6.  It can't come quick enough, think poor DH is losing the will with all the clean living I am forcing him into  

xxx


----------



## bubbles06

scottish lassie- hi yes i too have had some side effects,headaches,nausea,ovary pains,hot flushs lol.poor dh has been yelled at quite alot ha ha,

otherwise iam good just getting on with normal day to day things,dh is actually going to give me my prostrap tommorow so i may be a little sore,x 

iam sorry for your the loss of your daughter,and can completely understand how hard the anniversary must be,hugs to you,xx

love bubbles xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi ladies can you put your thinking caps on if I start on 30 August on the flare protocol 'if' all goes well would I have Egg transfer prior to 4 October - need to ask as been hit with a course on 6/7 October?.


----------



## rosebud5

Hello all, I hope you don't mind a question from me.  I don't post much but always think this thread looks like the font of all knowledge!  I had ET today and had 2BB and 1BB blastocysts put back.  The embryologist was very positive but they are not the top grade blastocysts and so although its good I kind of feel a little bit flat for some reason.  Does anyone have any positive stories about transfers of such quality blastocysts?  Thanks x


----------



## Hope2468

Hi ladies,

Rosebud- just to let u know that I had a 3BC transferred back, and it was classified as a reasonable grade, and managed to get a BFP  . Like u I was disappointed with the grade and wasn't holding out for much hope. But hey it happened! I just had my first scan and all is well! So here is hoping that the next 7 months go smoothly 

Good luck to everyone going through treatment....baby dust to all


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks Hope!  That is very inspiring.  Good luck to you with your pregnancy.  I hope everything continues to go smoothly xxx


----------



## TBM

Hi Rosebud - on my second ICSI I had two very early blasts transferred think they were even too early to grade.  I didn't hold out any hope at all but one of them is my gorgeous daughter crawling around on the floor.  Some blasts grow faster than others but it does not mean the slower ones are of a poorer grade and often they catch up once they are put back in their natural environment. Best wishes xx


----------



## rosebud5

Thank you TBM! That's very positive and lovely to hear. Wishing you a happy and healthy time 
with this pregnancy too. R x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

I am due to start our third cycle of ivf next month and GCRM will be our first cycle at a private clinic as our first two cycles were  nhs.  We have been through the preliminary appointments etc and just waiting now for our consents appt before we start.  Can anyone give me any information on how they  have found their treatment/cycle at GCRM, their experiences there etc?  We have been living in Scotland since January so I am still fairly new to the area and although GCRM seems a good clinic I would welcome any comments anyone has about them.

Thanks so much x


----------



## bubbles06

hopefulm2b- hi and welcome to the thread,x from my personal experience of gcrm all i can say is they were fantastic... i had my 1st tx in 09 and got a bfp with a fet cycle after 1 fresh cycle,and i thoroughly believe we got our our little one because we were so relaxed and comfortable through our tx,and thats why we are currently having a 2nd icsi to try for no 2. we also had prelim tx at glasgow royal but never really felt 100% settled there if you understand me.

do you know what protocol youll be on yet? if you have any questions,just askxx

bubbles xx

hi everyone else,hope your all well x... Afm i start stimming tomorrow using gonal f,never had this last time so new for me,think we are going to jab in the mornings,seems easiest as dont really want the little one seeing it....also going to tescos tomorrow to stock up on pineapple juice,brazil nuts lol.... and going to start listening to my ivf companion cd from tommorow again,i used it on my fet cycle and it really helped my positivity and keep me relaxed, so fx it help again.x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Bubbles thanks for the information really helps to talk to someone who has had treatment there.  Hearing good things about the clinic will help me relax knowing we have chosen a good clinic.  The doctor we saw was Mr. Gaudoin and after our tests he has recommended the flare protocol, this is new to me as our previous two cycles on the nhs were both long protocols.  I am really nervous about starting treatment again, it is 12 months in October since our last cycle and I had a bad time, a lot of pain after EC and during ET which I think contributed to our BFN.  I am hoping its third time lucky for us as I don't think I could go through it again both emotionally and physically.

As I am stressing about it already I need to find a way of relaxing and calming myself down (it is the thought of experiencing the pain again that is worrying me) the actual cycle injections etc I can cope with.  Can you tell me what the ivf companion cd is you mention?  I am not a natural positive thinker, I think I try to protect myself from being too hurt when its a BFN and I know thinking positive is a must when going through IVF so anything to help me stay positive I need to try.  Our first cycle was a breeze, no pain etc although it didn't work.  Our second cycle was horrendous from the point of EC onwards.  I have never felt pain like it and I'm not relishing going back there again.

Good luck with your cycle and stimms, hope it works for you x


----------



## rosebud5

Hello Hopeful M2B.  I am now on the 2ww following treatment at GCRM. I found all staff we came in contact with to be very professional and understanding.  We have a lot of confidence in Dr Gaudoin and all the staff there and if we are unlucky this time I wouldn't hesitate in returning there for further treatment. The people are what makes a place but I also liked the facilities. Its great to have your own room when you go in for egg collection and embryo transfer.  Its a very vulnerable time and although we all want to come on here and compare notes after the event, when you are waking up following theater you don't necessarily want to hear how many eggs the person in the next bed got. I also liked the fact that after embryo transfer we were made to feel like I could lie there and relax as long as I wanted with a cup of tea.  Our other clinic (who we did love but felt we needed something different this time) barely let you sit down before you had to go afterwards.  I hope you find the gcrm experience as positive as we did and hope for successful outcomes for all of us. R x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all xxx

Gl for you all on the 2ww xxx and gl for all of u starting tx xxx

Afm: im ok now just waiting for my review letter but i tbink im gonna wait until octobrr to start again with fet ti give my body time to be normal again x as in still not sure my body is over the miscarriage even tho af is normal xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hopem2b- http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html,

i hope this link works,i bought it back in 09 whwn undergoing my fet as another lady had used it and reccomended it to me,there is 3 tracks on it,

1st- an introduction 
2nd-to be listened to while stimming up to ec
3rd-once you had your transfer

if you interested have a look at the site,

i also bought the pregnancy one when i got my bfp and loved it.

xx bubblesxx


----------



## rosebud5

Not feeling very positive today.  I know I should be keeping everything crossed for this treatment. But just in case it hasn't worked, I wondered how long GCRM want you to wait before you cycle again after a failed treatment? R x


----------



## stelpo

Rosebud, try and keep positive  
They like you to have another full normal cycle before you start again - I'm impatiently waiting.....

Good luck!
S x


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks Stelpo.  Its not easy is it!?  I think it gets hardest when you've finished with all the updates on follicles, womb lining, eggs etc and your just floating around waiting to find out.  Good luck to you when you get started again.  One normal cycle's not as long a wait as I thought it might be ... although I am sure when you are in the midst of it it feels quite long enough!  All the best, R x


----------



## stelpo

It feels like forever......! I think I'm really impatient, as I can only do another cycle if its before the end of Oct, for various reasons, which means this cycle can't be too long or we are stuffed. Cycle after IVF  no1 was 40 days (normal to be longer than usual) and if this one is the same, should work OK, but if its longer we won't be able to fit it in. Currently on day 23 and dont think I've ovulated yet :-(

Everything crossed!
S x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with ur cycles ladies x i recieved my review letter today and as mu hubby is away with the navy they say i cant do another cycle until he gets home to sign forms and as he is somewhere where he cannot be reached then it will have to be november we try again as je needs to sign the forms


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - that's rotten, is there a reason why they can't use the previous forms? You must be disappointed.  

Stelpo - I was 44 days and I was climbing the walls, it is so frustrating.  Hope you don't wait to long.  We will be going around the same time as I am hoping to cycle early October.

Hope everyone else is going will with treatment and 2ww x


----------



## wanderer

Evening

Mind if I join you in here?  I only joined FF today and a somewhat nervous poster......not my natural medium. 
Just been reading back through posts with interest on this thread and also on the Sept/Oct cycle buddies thread.  
I'm due to DR 27th August at GCRM, first cycle of IVF.  Completely bamboozled by the whole thing. 

Sending positive vibes to you all. 

W x


----------



## bubbles06

hi wanderer, welcome to the thread and looking forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293106.new#new


----------

